# Der langsame Verfall eines Charakters



## Aimymage (27. Januar 2009)

Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.

Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.

1. bester CC im Spiel (Heute könn fast alle Klassen nen CC aufrechterhalten und vorallem braucht man in WotlK keinen CC, ich weis schongarnichtmehr wann ich zuletzt Sheep überhaupt gecastet hab ausser zum Spaß)

2. bester AoE im Spiel (Muss ich nicht mehr viel dazu sagen Heute kann fast jeder Ordentlich AoE Dmg machen)

3. einer der stärksten DDler im Spiel (Heute macht nen Hybrid Supporter gleich viel wenn nicht sogar mehr seit dem Patch 3.0.8 ich sag nur EleSchami ftw von 3,5k auf mehr als 5k dps zumindest unser Raid Ele tolle Leistung Bliz =)

ok das waren die wichtigsten Vorteile eines Mages und warum man ihn erstellt, nun die Nachteile.

1. Stoffrüssi (Ich trage heute immer noch Stoff)

2. Fehlende Selbstheilung (Ich kann mich heute immer noch nicht selbst Heilen)

3. Alle 2min in ner Stadt bekommt man ne PM ingame ob man hier oder dort hinporten könnte (Es gibt zwar nun Portale usw aber Hey lieber dem genervten Mage am P... gehn)


Es gab mal einen Grund warum nen Schami zb weniger Dmg machte als nen DD und zwar er trägt Mail er kann sich in jedem Spec immer noch heilen zur Not, er Supportet immer noch am stärksten von allen den Rest der Grp.

Ich weis nicht Warum jeder DD wie nen anderer wird schön langsam und warum alle Tanks das gleiche könn, die Klassen und Specs werden immer gleicher in dem was Sie bringen.

Zu dem das der Contend viel zuwenig ist muss ich mir nun noch die frage stellen ob es überhaupt noch Sinn macht Reinrassige DDs zu spielen wo andere gleich oder teilweise mehr Dmg machen können ohne ihre Vorteile einzubüßen.

Hoffe auf nen paar Meinungen ich bin echt ratlos immo ;(


----------



## Elda (27. Januar 2009)

Hybrid Klassen werden bestimmt noch generft ^^ aber sonst sind mages doch ganz gut im dmg eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte mal, dass meine seine Klasse nach dem Handling und Vorlieben aussuchen sollte und nicht guckt ob der nun imba roxxor dmg macht. Dein Mage soll dir vom Spielverhalten Spaß machen. Ob du nun erster zweiter oder fünfter im Penismeter bist ist doch vollkommen egal. 
Wenn du deshalb deinen Mage nicht mehr spielen willst na dann viel Vergnügen beim Leveln jeder Klasse ( jede Klasse ist mal besser und mal schlechter)
...
mfg


----------



## Tante V (27. Januar 2009)

jap ich wünschte auch alles wäre so wie früher.

Priester wären die beste heilklasse.

Krieger die einzigen die richtig tanken können

und das wichtigste

Palas könnten keinen schaden mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: das war kein sarkasums ^^ !


----------



## Dunedin (27. Januar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Hybrid Klassen werden bestimmt noch generft ^^ aber sonst sind mages doch ganz gut im dmg eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz im Gegenteil.
Mit Patch 3.1 hat Blizzard vor die Eleschamis zu buffen, da sie einer richtigen DMG-Klasse in nichts nachstehen sollen.


----------



## Kronas (27. Januar 2009)

Timme19 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass meine seine Klasse nach dem Handling und Vorlieben aussuchen sollte und nicht guckt ob der nun imba roxxor dmg macht. Dein Mage soll dir vom Spielverhalten Spaß machen. Ob du nun erster zweiter oder fünfter im Penismeter bist ist doch vollkommen egal.
> Wenn du deshalb deinen Mage nicht mehr spielen willst na dann viel Vergnügen beim Leveln jeder Klasse ( jede Klasse ist mal besser und mal schlechter)
> ...
> mfg


jo, jede klasse kann eine sache besser als andere

(und btw, mach mal die fullquote weg die ist leicht lang)


----------



## MadMat (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, ist schwer. Ich habe damals auch neue Klassen angefangen, weil z.B: der Hexer extrem gut ging. Im Prinzip alle angespielt und angesehen.
Aber Du kannst machen was Du willst. Immer änder sich eine andere Klasse. Mal ist der Jäger der Über-DD, dann der Hexer, dann kann ein
Druide wieder mehr, plötzlich hauen die Vergelter rein wie nichts, Shadows mache AE.

Aber ich gebe Dir recht: hab auch lange keine Sheeps mehr gesehen. Und wenn doch waren sie sofort wieder raus.. am Tank oder im AE.

Was das Porten angeht ... ja... ist lästig. Aber ich wäre auch dafür, dass alle Klassen sich Wasser und Brot machen können, dann gäbe es da Ruhe.
Der Mage dann nur Tische für Raid. Böse, aber dann läufts ruhiger.

@Timmi19: ja. nach Vorliebe aussuchen und nicht Penismeter, sonst hätten alle einen Mage, Hexer oder TR.
Mein Shadow wird auch nie Heiler. Schatten aus Überzeugung. Auch wenns Manareg früher besser war, nun machen Mages auch Manareg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## lord bockwurst (27. Januar 2009)

genauso gehts mir mit meinem mage auch..


----------



## Thrainan (27. Januar 2009)

Naja das mit den hybriden ist ne einfach sache, machen sie weniger dmg als nen voll DDler nimmt man sie nicht mit. Fertig aus. Den ernsthaft, ich brauche keinen Schattenpriester der "auch mal heilt". Er soll dmg machen und aus. Fürs heilen nehm ich richtige heiler. 
Genauso ist es bei Klassen die Tanken. Von der warte her muss es halt so sein. Matürlich gibt es noch diverse tolle buffs ect. jedoch haben die selten was mit der skillung zu tun, oder nur wenig.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (27. Januar 2009)

Hm, als Mage hast du doch wenig Grund zur Klage: Wenn ich sehe, was Ihr Bubis im PVP für einen Schaden raushaut ...


----------



## Gaiwain (27. Januar 2009)

Glyphe Hervorrufung + Kräuterkunde und Du kannst Dich als Mage auch selbst heilen ...

Zauberraub und Entfluchen ist auch nice to have ...

Spiele selbst einen FrostMage Twink und finde nicht das er wenig damage macht.

lg


----------



## Saji (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 1. Stoffrüssi (Ich trage heute immer noch Stoff)
> 
> 2. Fehlende Selbstheilung (Ich kann mich heute immer noch nicht selbst Heilen)


*Ironie*Ja, voll kagge ey! Mein Rouge trägt jetzt nach zwei Jahren immer noch Leda, voll shice. Will auch Pladde bekommn wie da Deathhnite. Un heiln kann ich mir auch net, Blizz was soll der Kagg? *Ironie Ende*

Tut mir leid, wollte dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber um die Sinnlosigkeit dieser beiden "Nachteile" aufzuzeigen, musste ich eben schwer überzeichnen.

Du hast deine verschiedenen Rüstungen (diese Buffs eben), kannst deine Gegner festfrosten und mit der richtigen Glyphe kannst du dich im Notfall per Hervorrufung sogar heilen (oder wurde die Glyphe mit dem Patch geändert? :O ). Ansonsten Erste Hilfe ftw... kannst dir sogar ein Makro dafür machen:

/cast Frostnova
/cast Blinzeln
/use Schwerer Forststoffverband

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn hier Menschen meinen ihre "Früher war alles Besser"-Parolen zu krakehlen, steigt in mir so ein fader Geschmack auf. Ja, die Vergangenheit war anders. Aber die Kunst des Menschen ist es, aus der aktuellen Situation das Beste zu machen und dabei einen doppelten Nutzen zu erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW spielt nicht euch, ihr spielt WoW.


----------



## Gaiwain (27. Januar 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> ...
> /cast Frostnova
> /cast Blinzeln
> /use Schwerer Forststoffverband
> ...




^^ das muss ich mir als panic-button mal machen *g


----------



## loragorn (27. Januar 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> *Ironie*Ja, voll kagge ey! Mein Rouge trägt jetzt nach zwei Jahren immer noch Leda, voll shice. Will auch Pladde bekommn wie da Deathhnite. Un heiln kann ich mir auch net, Blizz was soll der Kagg? *Ironie Ende*
> 
> Tut mir leid, wollte dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber um die Sinnlosigkeit dieser beiden "Nachteile" aufzuzeigen, musste ich eben schwer überzeichnen.
> 
> ...



sehr schön gesagt, schliess mich dir voll und ganz an
/sign


----------



## Technocrat (27. Januar 2009)

Eine imba Klasse zu spielen, kann jeder Depp. Wenn Du zeigen willst, was DU draufhast, spiele eine voll generfte Underpower Klasse!


----------



## SimonXXL (27. Januar 2009)

PvP wer redet hier schon von PvP. Es is die rede von Pve... die Schlachtzugsinis wie Naxx sind gemeint.

und wenn man Glyphe Hervorrufung sockelt, kann man sich zwar etwas heilen jedoch sinkt dadurch der dmg. Ich bin mit meinem mage eigendlich zufrieden, wobei ich nicht behaupten kann full naxx hero equipt zu sein. Aber wenn ich teilweise höre oder sehe, dass einige chars 4-5k dps fahren und bezweifels das ein naxx hero equipter mage soviel dmg macht is das nicht ganz fair. Es wird aber nicht möglich sein, dass alle zufrieden sind.


----------



## Draccer (27. Januar 2009)

also ich spiele meinen DD weil mir die spielweise eben dieser klasse zusagt...und nicht weil ich bestimmte vorteile genieße...


----------



## MagicDarrok (27. Januar 2009)

So, ich muss mich da mal als ÜBERZEUGTER Mage zu wort melden:

Welche Klasse kann sich über kurze und lange Strecken teleporten? WL kann nur mit seinem Dämonischen Kreis dingens porten und Hunter können dieses lustige weghüpfen... Mage kann Blink und die lustigen Teleports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Klasse kann sich vervierfachen?

Welche Klasse kann sich komplett unsichtbar machen? 

[...] Ich könnte diese Liste nahezu unendlich lang weiterführen

Mage is fine!



SimonXXL schrieb:


> PvP wer redet hier schon von PvP. Es is die rede von Pve... die Schlachtzugsinis wie Naxx sind gemeint.
> 
> und wenn man Glyphe Hervorrufung sockelt, kann man sich zwar etwas heilen jedoch sinkt dadurch der dmg. Ich bin mit meinem mage eigendlich zufrieden, wobei ich nicht behaupten kann full naxx hero equipt zu sein. Aber wenn ich teilweise höre oder sehe, dass einige chars 4-5k dps fahren und bezweifels das ein naxx hero equipter mage soviel dmg macht is das nicht ganz fair. Es wird aber nicht möglich sein, dass alle zufrieden sind.



Dazu ist zu sagen: Ich hab WWS-Stats gesehen bei denen Mages 7k an Patchwork gemacht haben.


----------



## Aproc (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 3. einer der stärksten DDler im Spiel (Heute macht nen Hybrid Supporter gleich viel wenn nicht sogar mehr seit dem Patch 3.0.8 ich sag nur EleSchami ftw von 3,5k auf mehr als 5k dps zumindest unser Raid Ele tolle Leistung Bliz =)




Es war so klar das direkt rumgeheult wird, weil die Ele schamanen was meiner meinung nach längst überfällig war gebuffed wurden.Mal überlegt wann die Eles mal was abbekommen waren oder bist nur frustriert darüber das du nun hinter ihnen im dmg stehst?


----------



## MadMat (27. Januar 2009)

SimonXXL schrieb:


> PvP wer redet hier schon von PvP. Es is die rede von Pve... die Schlachtzugsinis wie Naxx sind gemeint.
> 
> und wenn man Glyphe Hervorrufung sockelt, kann man sich zwar etwas heilen jedoch sinkt dadurch der dmg. Ich bin mit meinem mage eigendlich zufrieden, wobei ich nicht behaupten kann full naxx hero equipt zu sein. Aber wenn ich teilweise höre oder sehe, dass einige chars 4-5k dps fahren und bezweifels das ein naxx hero equipter mage soviel dmg macht is das nicht ganz fair. Es wird aber nicht möglich sein, dass alle zufrieden sind.




Wenn ich sehe, was die Mages mit ihren 8K-Dmg-Outputs fahren und Krieger ihre 2kDPS fahren, frag ich micht, wie es die Shadows auf Platz 1 schaffen.
Nur Low-Leute dann im Raid? Ich meine: ok, in 5er stand ich auch des Öfteren über nem Palatank an Platz 1, aber er wusste wiso.

Mages sind noch immer sinnvoll und .... /ironie ein wenig on --  wer Penismeter braucht, sollte sich ein grooooossses Auto kaufen. Das sehen mehr Leute UND den Fahrer,
oder kennt ihr jeden IMBADPSROXXOR real?

Grüße

PS: wenn ich immer lese, dass die Leute angeblich keinen Schaden machen, oder weniger als andere: schon mal überlegt was man an Schaden frisst, wenn man auf soche Chars trifft? ja, PvP und? Auf einem PvP-Server muss man auch daran denken. 3 Hits vom TR und Stoffi instant down? 2 - 3 mal Mage inc und Stoffi down?
Rennt nicht jeder überall im Extrem.PvP.equip rum, weil er Questen oder Farmen will. Somit nichts mit Resi um der Durchschlagskraft zu entgehen.


----------



## Randy Orton (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Zu dem das der Contend viel zuwenig ist[...]




Am Anfang von BC waren auch nur Kara, Gruul un Maggi da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird sicher noch einiges kommen


----------



## iggeblackmoore (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde Mages toll und haben einen großen nutzen, sie können nämlich Tische machen!
Sowas ist total notwendig und ich ärgere mich immer, wenn ich sowas nicht bekomme. Ich beneide echt die Mages....


----------



## Cavalon (27. Januar 2009)

Tante schrieb:


> jap ich wünschte auch alles wäre so wie früher.
> 
> Priester wären die beste heilklasse.
> 
> ...



Paladine nur noch für ihre Buffs mitnehmen.. das wärs^^


----------



## Aitaro (27. Januar 2009)

also mein mage macht mir auch nimma wirklich spass.. und im raid ohne passende klasse (retri/schatti/sv) macht er sogar noch weniger spass ^^ .. 

mit dem mage log ich eigentlich nur noch ein um die kochdaily und meine inschriftenforschung zumachen.. beim raid log ich zwar auch noch mit dem ein, aber nur um der grp nen tisch zu stellen wenn kein anderer mage dabei ist ^^ dann log ich wieder aufn dk.. der macht mir immo doch eigentlich am meisten spass..


----------



## Stonewhip (27. Januar 2009)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Mit Patch 3.1 hat Blizzard vor die Eleschamis zu buffen, *da sie einer richtigen DMG-Klasse in nichts nachstehen sollen.*


/ironie on

Kunststück!

/ironie off

Nachdem der Jäger so derbe was auf die Mütze bekommen hat (von Blizzard) ist DAS wohl kaum ein Wunder.. Frage mich nur, welche "benachteilten" Klassen es seit WotLK noch gibt?.. 

Ach ja.. Den Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NERF ALL OTHER CLASSES !!111EINS!!11ELF!ELF...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkigel (27. Januar 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> Glyphe Hervorrufung + Kräuterkunde und Du kannst Dich als Mage auch selbst heilen ...
> 
> Zauberraub und Entfluchen ist auch nice to have ...
> 
> ...


er macht ja auch nicht wenig schaden das unfaire ist nur das nich vollblut dds den gleichen schaden machen und viele andere vorteile haben


----------



## Atroniss (27. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid das ich das so sagen muss, aber dann kannst du deinen mage nicht spielen.

Ich bin im raid mit Jägern immer 1ter oder 2. Ich fahre mittlerweile 4,5k Dps an Flickwerk. Magier machen dicken Dmg, im Trash mit Blizzard aoe ist man auch erster.Rekord waren 5125 Dps...wir haben aber auch krieger und Hexer die krass abgehn, selbs tnen Moonkin der mindestens 4 k dps fährt.

*was meckerst du denn drüber das andere auch fetten dmg machen? willlst du dich profilieren? je mehr dmg andere klassen desto besser fürn Raid, es ist ein Gruppenspiel.*


----------



## MadMat (27. Januar 2009)

@ iggeblackmoore:

das Zitat in der Signatur: made my day


Grüße


----------



## Asmodain (27. Januar 2009)

Ich find es schad das nur an der DPS gemessen wird wie gut ein Spieler ist den es sagt unterm Strich noch nicht aus wer am ende den meisten schaden ausgeteilt hat.
Sehe öfter in Gruppen Leute die zwar ne riesen DPS fahren aber unterm Strich denen unterlegen sind die weniger DPS fahren aber dafür gleichmäsiger Schaden austeilen.

Also las dich nicht aus der ruhe bringen....... mega DPS fahren ist nicht alles.


----------



## Toxpack (27. Januar 2009)

Ihr Mages könnt Wasser/Brot herzaubern.... hoffendlich gibt es mit den nächsten Patches das auch umsonst beim Gastwirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Januar 2009)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.
> Mit Patch 3.1 hat Blizzard vor die Eleschamis zu buffen, da sie einer richtigen DMG-Klasse in nichts nachstehen sollen.


falsch. ele wurde mit 3.0.8 gebufft, mit 3.1 werden erstmal andere klassen betrachtet, der ele bleibt vorerst so wie er ist


----------



## Berufsquerulant (27. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn ich das vermeintliche "Gemecker" für etwas zu stark empfinde, kann ich dem TE nicht ganz unrecht geben. Es geht weniger darum, ob man nun erster im DPS ist oder ob man sein Ego mittels einiger Recountdaten aufpolieren kann. Ich kenn aber das Gefühl, dass man gerade in Heroinis als DD es schwer hat, eine Gruppe zu finden. Zum einen ist der Anteil an reinen DDs immens hoch und die Masse erschwert es. Hinzu kommt aber, dass man als reiner DD (Mage / WL / Schurke) auch noch zusätzlich gegen Palas, Priester, Warris, DKs und mittlerweile auch Schamis bestehen muss. Ein Tank hat Konkurrenz aus Warris, DKs, Palas und ggf. Dudus. Ein Heiler hat Dudus, Schamis, Priester und Palas. Wenn man die Mengenverhältnisse betrachtet, hat man (rein zahlenmässig) als DD die größte Konkurrenz und es dementsprechend schwerer, einen Platz zu finden. Je vielseitiger (hybrider) die Klasse ist, desto flexibler kann man auch spielen. Als Pala zB kann ich je nach Skillung jede Aufgabe einer Ini wahrnehmen. Als reine Schadensklasse kann ich aber nur eins: Schaden machen. Ich konkurriere dennoch mit den anderen Klassen. 

Auch wenn das jetzt wieder als "mimimi" missverstanden werden könnte, ist das schon gelegentlich belastend^^


----------



## Xtremchen (27. Januar 2009)

Juhu Jammerthread!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will auch mit meinem Shadow Atombomben zünden und Platte tragen.
Desweiteren verlange ich, dass eine Stadt nur für mich gebaut wird, die weder lagt noch sinnlos mit leuten überfüllt ist da ich leider meinen Fear nicht benutzen kann.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Musel (27. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> tut mir leid das ich das so sagen muss, aber dann kannst du deinen mage nicht spielen.
> 
> Ich bin im raid mit Jägern immer 1ter oder 2. Ich fahre mittlerweile 4,5k Dps an Flickwerk. Magier machen dicken Dmg, im Trash mit Blizzard aoe ist man auch erster.Rekord waren 5125 Dps...wir haben aber auch krieger und Hexer die krass abgehn, selbs tnen Moonkin der mindestens 4 k dps fährt.
> 
> *was meckerst du denn drüber das andere auch fetten dmg machen? willlst du dich profilieren? je mehr dmg andere klassen desto besser fürn Raid, es ist ein Gruppenspiel.*


Ja klar, als Sv jetzt... aber den BM haben sie mal richtig kaputt gemacht. 
Und warum, genau, weil es die Stoofies waren.. mimimi die Bösen Hunter mimimi wir machen ja gar kein dmg mehr mimimi und jetzt noch weiter rum heulen?
Ich kann die Scheisse von den Klassen nicht mehr hören. 
Wird wieder so kommen edliche male Umskillen bis die Skillung passt dann alles auf neue Skillung Sockeln Verzaubern usw

Frag doch jetzt mal nen BM Hunter wieviel dmg sein Pet noch macht, welches ja eigentlich dazu da ist bzw wovon der BM Hunter Lebt.
Das Pet ist nur noch ein Haustier mit Skillbaum, mehr nicht. Habt ihr schön hinbekommen mit eurem mimimi


----------



## jemiel (27. Januar 2009)

Eines muss ich noch hinzufügen, als Magier bist du trotz einem sehr Starken Equip häufig oom.

mfg


----------



## morimx (27. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> So, ich muss mich da mal als ÜBERZEUGTER Mage zu wort melden:
> 
> Welche Klasse kann sich über kurze und lange Strecken teleporten? WL kann nur mit seinem Dämonischen Kreis dingens porten und Hunter können dieses lustige weghüpfen... Mage kann Blink und die lustigen Teleports
> 
> ...




Ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen, mir macht es total Spass mit mit meinem Mage und gut Schaden machen wir auch, sehe keinen
Grund zur Klage. 

Frag mal meine Freundin, was aus den Hexern nach WotlK geworden sind, besonders im PvP.

Aber jede Klasse ist halt mal dran und dann level ich doch nicht irgendeine xy Rasse, nur weil die grade mal 2 Gramm
mehr Schaden macht.

Ich bleib bei meinem Mage !!


----------



## stulle8 (27. Januar 2009)

Da muss ich voll einstimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich binn neu einsteiger mein alter main is mage Lvl 56 dmg is ok aber wenn ich im questen gegen 2 mobs los geh komm ich mit prozentual weniger hp raus als fast alle anderen klassen die ich so gespielt hab und ist der tank in der ini mal schlechter als ''sehr gut'' hab ich sofort mobs am arsch kleben scheeps werden so oder so von irgenden einem weck aoe't im endefekt buffd man die mana klassen mach wasser und verfällt dann in die nutzlosigkeit es sei denn man soll den trash weckbomben oder eine algemeine endlausungsaktion durchführen (flüche entfernen) 

Ich spiel jetzt resto schamane das is ein guter heiler bald giebs die schwere rüssi zum questen und der schaden is troz der skillung nicht ohne


----------



## Pusillin (27. Januar 2009)

schattenpriester sind kein supporter mehr, im schaden jedoch auch um einiges zurück, und die fähigkeit, mal eben nen heal casten zu können, kam so gut wie nie vor, außer bei bossen die heiler stunnen (hdz4) dann brauchteste für 10 sec heilen, aber es ist immer nen hybrid dabei und von daher ist das eher schecht die aufgabe übernehmen zu müssen -.- 
heil priester werden genervt..... genervt.... und dann die andren extrem verstärkt.
schade, aber ich glaube bei blizz spielt niemand priests mehr.

eleschmais op völlig klar, letztens hat einer solo beim farmen (also keine gruppenbuffs etc)
einen 10k krit mit lavaeruption rausgehauen, im raid dann sähe es noch heftiger aus, denke mal die lavaeruption hat nen castzeit von 2sec, schon derbe op.
ports sind ein nachteil für dich? wenn du diesen EXREMEN vorteil hast, musst du verstehen dass andre das auch gern hätte, bzw auf dich als porter angewiesen sind.
du machst immer noch richtig viel schaden, vom pvp ganz zu schweigen, und dass du dein cc nicht mehr brauchst (pvp schon) ist doch nicht die welt oder?
imba schaden, + viel mehr ports wasser tisch etc, raids oder grupen nehmen mage immer gerne mit. weiß nicht was du hast. priester (schatten) müssten mal verstärkt werden


----------



## Grinzalot (27. Januar 2009)

Berufsquerulant schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das vermeintliche "Gemecker" für etwas zu stark empfinde, kann ich dem TE nicht ganz unrecht geben. Es geht weniger darum, ob man nun erster im DPS ist oder ob man sein Ego mittels einiger Recountdaten aufpolieren kann. Ich kenn aber das Gefühl, dass man gerade in Heroinis als DD es schwer hat, eine Gruppe zu finden. Zum einen ist der Anteil an reinen DDs immens hoch und die Masse erschwert es. Hinzu kommt aber, dass man als reiner DD (Mage / WL / Schurke) auch noch zusätzlich gegen Palas, Priester, Warris, DKs und mittlerweile auch Schamis bestehen muss. Ein Tank hat Konkurrenz aus Warris, DKs, Palas und ggf. Dudus. Ein Heiler hat Dudus, Schamis, Priester und Palas. Wenn man die Mengenverhältnisse betrachtet, hat man (rein zahlenmässig) als DD die größte Konkurrenz und es dementsprechend schwerer, einen Platz zu finden. Je vielseitiger (hybrider) die Klasse ist, desto flexibler kann man auch spielen. Als Pala zB kann ich je nach Skillung jede Aufgabe einer Ini wahrnehmen. Als reine Schadensklasse kann ich aber nur eins: Schaden machen. Ich konkurriere dennoch mit den anderen Klassen.
> 
> Auch wenn das jetzt wieder als "mimimi" missverstanden werden könnte, ist das schon gelegentlich belastend^^



Sicher ich kann als Pala gleichzeitig heilen tanken und DMG machen....... Auweia was für ein Müll!
Außerdem völlig sinnlos zu Diskutieren: 
1. Es gibt keine Hybriden mehr laut Blizzard => die nur DD Klassen sollen gleichen Schaden machen wie ein Schadensspec einer anderen Klasse (bring the Player not the Class by GC)
2. Wenn ein Vergelter kein Schaden mach würde ich Ihn aus dem Raid werfen und einen DD! holen der Schaden macht. Das gleiche gilt für Tanks und Heiler. Bist du kein guter DD fliegst du raus! => Es gibt keinen Raidsupport der nicht von anderen Klassen nicht auch geboten wird!
3. Unsere Mages sind immer noch Top DD auch die Hexer sind immer noch sehr stark (tja nur noch Shadowbolt spammt hilft halt nimmer) selbst der geprügelte BM (und ja der nerv war meiner Meinung nach berechtigt da Sie nur noch Salve gespammt haben) machen gut Schaden. Die Eles hatten den Buff wirklich verdient. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist das momentane Balancing ok. Nicht perfekt aber ok. Man wird sehen was kommt.

Was ich nie verstehen werde ist der pure Neid. Der XXXXX macht mehr Schaden als ich weil er XXXXX Fähigkeit hat....... Vielleicht sollten diejenigen einfach mal erst den Balken im eigenen Auge suchen bevor sie den Splitter im Auge des anderen bemängeln


----------



## La Saint (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Hoffe auf nen paar Meinungen ich bin echt ratlos immo ;(


Du sollst meine Meinung haben ^^

Nicht dein Mage stirbt, sondern das Game. Und zwar das Game, mit dem wir damals angefangen haben.

WoW wird immer mehr auf den durchschnittlichen 10jährigen zugeschnitten (ja, ich weiß, offiziell ist es ab 12J). Und damit das Spiel nicht dessen Verständnishorizont und Erwartungshaltung überschreitet, wird es zu einem kindgerechten Einheitsbrei zusammengerührt.

Alle Ecken und Kanten des Spiels wurden abgeschliffen. Angefangen hat es mit der unsäglichen deutschen Lokalisierung, die das Spiel quasi kindergartentauglich machte. Dann kam der Pala bei der Horde, der Schami bei der Allianz. Egal, wie groß die Verrenkungen in der Story auch waren, die Blizzard damit machen mußte. Wenn der kleine Hordler einen Pala spielen will, dann soll er auch einen bekommen. Als Elfe? Kein Thema, machen wir doch gern.

Und seit dem geht es Schlag auf Schlag. Die einzelnen Klassen werden aufgeweicht, sodaß jeder absolut alles machen kann. Den heilenden DDler und den tankende Supporter haben wir ja schon. Der Content wird so vereinfacht und leicht zugänglich gemacht, das jeder Viertklässler nach der Schule noch schnell einen Toplevel-Raid durchziehen kann. Jede Klasse kriegt eine Form von Crowd Control. Jede Klasse kriegt ein Pet. Jede Klasse kriegt langsamen Fall. Alles Eigenständige verschwindet nach und nach aus dem Spiel.

Mit der Änderung von Namen, Frisur, Gesicht und Geschlecht des Chars, oder mit der Auflösung der Rassenbindung an die Mounts ist noch längst nicht das Ende erreicht. Ich rechne durchaus noch mit dem Arkan Tree beim Krieger und mit Def Skills beim Magier. Und dem freien Wechsel der Chars zwischen Horde und Allianz.

Ich sage das alles ohne Zorn. Eher mit einer gewissen Wehmut. Wow wird vermutlich demnächst die 15 Millionen knacken und es wird auch noch die nächsten Jahre erfolgreich sein. Aber es ist definitiv nicht mehr das Spiel, das die unzähligen Warcraft Fans, die alten Hasen von Ultima Online und Everquest, die RPGler aus den Paper&Pen-Zeiten und die neu dazugestoßenen Youngsters lange Zeit aus Überzeugung und mit Begeisterung mitgetragen haben.

Es ist zu einer Bildzeitung der MMOs geworden. Technisch zwar perfekt, aber plakativ, auf Äußerlichkeiten fixiert, ohne Stil und Niveau. Und es bedient einen anspruchslosen Massenmarkt. 

Schade drum.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## GreenIsaac (27. Januar 2009)

Timme19 schrieb:


> Ob du nun erster zweiter oder fünfter im Penismeter bist ist doch vollkommen egal.




Das ist eben nicht egal. Stimme dem Threadersteller zu jedem Punkt voll und ganz zu. Wenn ein Plattenträger mehr Schaden rausklopt als ein Mage dann stimmt doch wirklich etwas nicht. Man sollte die Vor und Nachteile einer Klasse besser abstimmen.


----------



## TheStormrider (27. Januar 2009)

Ich finde im PvE ist es egal, wer nun wie viel dmg macht, oder wer besser heiler, den besseren Support hat oder was auch immer. Solange eine Klasse noch so *Individuell ist, dass sie im Raid mitgenommen wird, ist alles gut. 
Aber im PvP ist es unfair, dass ein Stoffi ohne Heilung (alle heals die ein mage bekommt haben CD) und ohne Begleiter, genausoviel / weniger DMG macht, als ein Hybrid mit Schwerer Rüssi, Heal und Schild. 

Daher das Problem ist das PvP und das Enrage von Bossen. 

Wenn Bosse kein Enrage haben, ist der Dmg fast egal. (Heiler gehn nicht oom!)*


----------



## VampirLestat (27. Januar 2009)

darkigel schrieb:


> er macht ja auch nicht wenig schaden das unfaire ist nur das nich vollblut dds den gleichen schaden machen und viele andere vorteile haben




so gesabbel geht mir auf die nerven ehct sorry

ein hybrid hat beim lvln vielleicht vorteile aber im raid ??
wenn ich will das die eule/katze dmg macht soll sie es machen und nix andres und ne eule die tnakt /ne katze die heilt usw usw ist mir noch nie unter gekommen. bzw mir bekannt das sowas den wipe verhindert hat.

der einzige vorteil ist das hybriden wenn ihnen ihr dd kein spass mehr macht sie /tanken oder heilen gehen können
(vorausgesetzt es ist equipment da .und ein seit 2 jahren heiler spielenden tank ohen übung will ich net im raid erleben sorry )


----------



## Céraa (27. Januar 2009)

jo, is mir auch schon alles aufgefallen - sinnvoll is es nicht.
aus den gründen hab ich auch nen mage gespielt.

aber naja - heutzutage sucht man sich die klassen anscheinend vom design der zauber aus -,-

unfair is es schon aber blizz wird daran sicher nix ändern - haben in bc ja auch nich viel geändert.
ele-schami hat damals schon scheiße viel dmg gemacht -,-

naja, shit happens -,-



> ein hybrid hat beim lvln vielleicht vorteile aber im raid ??



vorteile im raid - lass mich kurz nachdenken?
ach ja - es fällt mir ein:
gibts ne dümmere frage?
die können heilen, dmg machen und teilweise tanken -,-

mfg
maxi


----------



## biene maya (27. Januar 2009)

Ich finde Blizzard sollte den Dk auch noch heilen lassen und schafft einen neuen Bezahlservice 
-Transmutation:Jeder beliebige 80er zu Dk 80 (versteht sich man will doch schließlich nicht levln)-


----------



## RaK´ (27. Januar 2009)

ja die hybrid klassen nerven echt

pala "hust"

hab zwar kein mage aber selbe prob. mit hexer 
darmals angefangen um hauptsächlich pvp und so zu machen da war es noch geil 
jetzt kannste keine 2 sec. mehr ina arena überleben
so gut wie alle klassen sind fearimmun was eig. die einzige möglichkeit für hexer is sie auf distanz zu halten 

negativ liste gliech laaang

stoff rüssi
fast alle fear immun
im raid zugetextet von mach mal seelenbrunnen
und fluch der elemente 
und setzt ss auf healer 
und kannst du nich noch den halben raid mal herporten (son scheiß jetzt nach patch 2min ablingzeit auf port -.- )

naja das einzige positive is jetzt noch das man im pve relativ guten damge macht 
aber für jemanden der eig. pvp machen wollte nicht gerad so die lösung


----------



## Kronxi (27. Januar 2009)

Generell wird wow immer mehr zum Einheitsbrei... ist leider so


----------



## djmayman (27. Januar 2009)

es mag schon sein das die konkurenz bei dd größer ist. aber es werden auch mehr dd benötigt als tank/heiler.


----------



## VampirLestat (27. Januar 2009)

Céraa schrieb:


> vorteile im raid - lass mich kurz nachdenken?
> ach ja - es fällt mir ein:
> gibts ne dümmere frage?
> die können heilen, dmg machen und teilweise tanken -,-
> ...




ja und alles auf einmal.


schlag ich das nächste mal vor ich als baum tanke heile und mach dmg ;-)

ne mal im ernst ich kann im raid NUR ein plazt haben Tank ODER DDler ODER Heiler

und supporten können nun auch alle klassen


----------



## SyntaXKilla (27. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel auch nen mage ^^

Aber nicht weil er so imba ist/war... whatever,
sondern weil ich einfach begeisterter Magier bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte, zu nem Mob extra "*hinlaufen*" um ihn zu killen... pft, also sicher nicht >.<
soll der doch herkommen wenn schon ^^

Aber gibt ganz feine Sachen,
Portal für sich und andere in die Hauptstädte,
immer war zu essen/trinken dabei (omg, als Manalastige Klasse könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das sonst funktionieren sollte o.O)
blinzeln, für kurze distancen unersetzbar (ich steig doch für 5 Meter nicht auf mein mount),
langsamer Fall (vor allem mit Rune ohne Federn ^^, seit dem Patch auch auf andere castbar)
Unsichtbarkeit für 15 Sekunden (weiß grad nicht, wie lange wirklich, mit Rune sogar noch länger)
um aus dem Kampf raus zu kommen,
Hervorrufung (mit Rune auch für 60% hp)
Manaedelsteine...
Frostnova, falls es mal brenzlig wird, AoE...
sheep (mit Rune wahlweise Pinguin oder Eisbär, aber auch Frosch und Schwein verfügbar) für die Arena oder einfach zum lustig sein
...
Das sind so die feinen gadgets für zwischendurch, alles schön und nett stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heilen kann er nicht, klar, aber das kann n Jäger, Krieger, Schurke auch nicht soweit ich weiß, 
ohne pots oder Verbände ^^


Was mich dennoch stört ist wirklich, der dmg Output.
gut, früher war der Hexer stark/stärker, aber der ist ja (was ich so mitbekomme) ziemlich totgenervt ^^
Ebenso Jäger
(Spiel selber keinen davon, alles nur so nebenbei gelesen, buffed oder offizielles Forum)
Krieger und melees sollen ja stärker geworden sein, kommen aber nicht an den dmg ran
(warum sollten sie auch? halten dafür mehr aus)

Bei den ganzen Hybridklassen, finde ich hingegen, ist das wirklich ein Problem.
Was soll man machen? Wenn er weniger heilen kann als ein Priester und weniger dmg machen als ein reiner dd plus weniger tanken als ein "richtiger" tank
... warum sollt ich dann einen mitnehmen, wenn ich nen Vollpreisspieler dafür haben kann?
Deshalb MUSS zwangsweise so ein Char etwas gebufft werden.


Das deshalb solche Arena games zustande kommen, wo mages genauso viel dmg (ohne pat) machen wie andere Jäger, aber mit deutlich weniger HP/Rüstung
oder ein Heiler, der zwischendurch Schaden macht, heilt und trotzdem nicht oom geht, wie ein mage nach max. 7 Minuten,
oder ein Hexer, der im singleplayer PVE notfalls sein Pet tanken lassen kann, dots raushaun, im Notfall Aderlass und nicht wie ein mage alles verschießen und dann doof gucken o.O


Aber egal, was solls,
bei Blizz ist es eh ein ewiges rauf und runtergebuffe, generfe, mal hat der was, mal der.

Und wie gesagt, ich spiel meinen Mage aus Spaß an der Freude ;D
Dass ich eigentlich sowieso der Beste bin, weiß ich doch selber ;p


----------



## neo1986 (27. Januar 2009)

Lol dazu kommts noch alle können platte tragen alle können sich selbst heillen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magier sind DD und keine heiler oder tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghoreon (27. Januar 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht egal. Stimme dem Threadersteller zu jedem Punkt voll und ganz zu. Wenn ein Plattenträger mehr Schaden rausklopt als ein Mage dann stimmt doch wirklich etwas nicht. Man sollte die Vor und Nachteile einer Klasse besser abstimmen.



An Dich und den TE:

Ich war schon immer Mage und bin es immer noch. Ich habe mich seit Erscheinen von WotLK viel im Klassenforum und sonstwo rumgetrieben. Und es ist überall das Gleiche. Überall wird gejammert ohne Ende, wie "generft" der Mage doch wurde und wie er doch mal "voll keinen dmg" mehr macht und so ein Zeug.

Ganz ehrlich und nix für ungut: Lernt spielen. Es mag in den ersten Hero-Inis und mit schlechtem Equip so sein, dass der Mage weit hinter anderen Klassen zurücksteht, aber, und das sehe ich an meiner eigenen Raidperformance: Der Mage skaliert wunderbar mit gutem Equip. Inzwischen (und ich habe immer noch Teile aus Naxx10er, also noch nichtmal "imba-r0xx0r-25er Equip"^^) stehe ich meistens wieder unter den ersten drei wenn nicht auf dem ersten Platz in der dmg-Statistik. Holt Euch ne Frostfeuerspec, die richtigen Glyphen dafür, spielt die Rota anständig und fertig sind die weißnichtwieviel dps (bei Loatheb durfte es mit vielen 10er-Items und sogar noch  blauen Trinkets auch gern mal über 5K dps sein, reicht Euch das nicht??).

Was das gewhine angeht, die anderen Klassen hätten ja so viele Vorteile und der Mage wird nur verarscht:

1. Was nützt Dir Schwere Rüstung, wenn Du als Eleshami eh was falsch machst, wenn Du gekloppt wirst im Raid? Die Schadensminderung sollte also gar nicht erst zum tragen kommen, wenn Du keine Aggro ziehst, und dann ist es eh vorbei. 
Du als Mage hingegen kanns aber noch Feuer absorbieren, Frost absorbieren, Manaschild anwerfen, Widerstände durch magische Rüssi erhöhen und dabei noch Mana reggen und und und und... Können das andere Klassen? Nö.

2. Welcher Eleshami/Verstärkershami/ welche Eule/welcher Shadow etc. heilt sich denn im Raid selber??? Vielleicht im dicksten Notfall mal, aber erstens ist man damit ruckzuck oom und zweitens verschenkt man Zeit, in der man auch Schaden machen kann. Dafür hat man auf heal gespeccte Leute dabei, damit man das nicht selber machen muss. Das ist lediglich ein netter Effekt beim leveln, aber erzähl mir nicht, dass leveln etwas wäre, was ein mage nicht gut kann (dann hast Du noch nie ne Deep Frost Spec gespielt^^)

3. Warum sollte z.B. ein Fury-Krieger auch nicht genauso viel Schaden machen, wie ich?? Er ist auch "nur" ein DD, und sonst nix anderes. Wenn er jetzt 20% mehr macht (nicht Equip abhängig), dann ist das blöd, aber ansonsten finde ich, dass alle DDs mit vergleichbarem Equip und ähnlichem Skill gleich viel dmg fahren sollten (etwas weniger je nach Support).

Mal ganz von all diesen Argumenten abgesehen glaube ich nicht, dass Du Deinen Mage richtig spielst, sonst müsstest Du vor Elementarschamanen keine Angst haben. Die gehören im Moment eher ge-un-nerft (komischer Ausdruck, ich weiß), weil die es echt nicht leicht haben.


Also: Der Mage ist (aber die "Weisheit" trifft auch auf allen anderen Chars zu), was man aus ihm macht. Wenn Du nix damit anfangen kannst und nur glücklich bist, wenn sie Dir den Platz 1 in der Schadensstatistik in den Popo schieben, dann lass es halt. Aber vermittel bitte nicht das Bild, Mages wären total sinnlos geworden. Das ist nämlich Käse.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (27. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Welche Klasse kann sich vervierfachen?



Von diesem Skill war ich als Mage am meisten enttäuscht, als ich endlich 80 wurde. Der bringt im PVE leider fast überhaupt nichts. Und da ich nicht so viel PVP spiele, ist dér Skill für mich crap.
Also als Vorteil für nen reinen PVE Mage kann man dieses Argument nicht hernehmen.


----------



## abe15 (27. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI

Ohne Worte.


----------



## Ulather (27. Januar 2009)

Erstens: Schmeisst den blöden Dmg-Meter aus WoW raus. Ist vollkommen egal wieviel Schaden ein Char macht. Solange der Boss tot im Dreck liegt und der Raid nicht haben wir alles richtig gemacht.

Zweitens: Ohje. Hättest du Dir mal nen Draenei-Mage erstellt: Segen der Naaru und Erste Hilfe. Was willst du mehr. Schurken können sich auch nicht selber heilen.

Drittens: Super. Deiner Meinung nach sollte ein Hybrid wie es einer bin generell nur unterstützen indem wir Totems stellen, mal ne Runde mitheilen. für Manareg sorgen und ab und zu einen Blitz rausschliessen? Come on. Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein!  Du kannst teleportieren, schnell Mana wiederherstellen, extrem Schaden machen, Brot und Wasser erstellen, wegblinzeln, Leute verhexen, Anfrosten..... Was willst du denn noch? Plattenrüstung, nen 1-Klick-Feind-fall-um-Schalter. unendlich Mana und dicke Selbstheilung? Bleib aufm Teppich. WoW war ist und wird immer ein Multiplayerspiel sein. Die Mischung macht es eben.

Sei froh das du keinen Schild mit dir rumschleppen musst.


----------



## JudasIskariot (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich nehm imemr noch 10x lieber nen mage oder warlock mit als nen shami/dk/pala, die immer damit nerven auch DD's zu sein und dann sau wenig dmg haben und ständig verrecken (v.a. dk-dd's). Klar gibt es einige die die Spielweise richtig beherrschen, aber es ist eben doch immer noch die ausnahme. deswegen probier ich solche dd's nicht mitzunehmen, weilse dann oft genug eben doch nicht genug dmg-raushauen und ich mich ständig frage warum ich denn nun so lange nach nem tank/heal suchen musste, wenn ich nen pala und nen dk in der grp habe. sry aber da bekomme ich aggressionen. palas sollen heilen und/oder tanken, dafür ist die verfluchte klasse da. warum plate tragen, wenn man keinen nutzen daraus zieht? 

naja wie gesagt, ich nehm dann doch lieber nen mage/warlock/jäger mit. dieses ganze "ich trag platte oder könnte eigentlich heilen: mach's aber nicht" tierisch auf den sack, die klassen sollen für das genutzt werden wofür sie prädesziniert sind. wenn mich dann im bg nen dd-pala umhaut zieh ich auch meinen hut vor ihm, dafür sind die dd-bäume imo auch gedacht. aber wenn man in die gruppen-such listen geht und da 5 palas/dks/shamis sind und keiner will verföucht nochmal heilen oder tanken nervt das schon wirklich. 

mfg


----------



## Arahtor (27. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eine imba Klasse zu spielen, kann jeder Depp. Wenn Du zeigen willst, was DU draufhast, spiele eine voll generfte Underpower Klasse!




Also im Moment einen Healpriester im PvP oder eine BM Jäger


----------



## Viorel (27. Januar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> So, ich muss mich da mal als ÜBERZEUGTER Mage zu wort melden:
> 
> Welche Klasse kann sich vervierfachen?
> 
> Welche Klasse kann sich komplett unsichtbar machen?



Toll, vervierwachen, da kommt die Katze oder Warri 1 x Ae dmg weg sind sie.
Toll, unsichtbar wenn unsichtbar immer wieder entdeckt oder unterbrochen wird


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 2. Fehlende Selbstheilung (Ich kann mich heute immer noch nicht selbst Heilen)



Komisch .. mein Magier kann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (27. Januar 2009)

JudasIskariot schrieb:


> naja wie gesagt, ich nehm dann doch lieber nen mage/warlock/jäger mit. dieses ganze "ich trag platte oder könnte eigentlich heilen: mach's aber nicht" tierisch auf den sack, die klassen sollen für das genutzt werden wofür sie prädesziniert sind. wenn mich dann im bg nen dd-pala umhaut zieh ich auch meinen hut vor ihm, dafür sind die dd-bäume imo auch gedacht. aber wenn man in die gruppen-such listen geht und da 5 palas/dks/shamis sind und keiner will verföucht nochmal heilen oder tanken nervt das schon wirklich.
> 
> mfg



Ich frage mich warum Palas einen DD Talentbaum haben, wenn sie, wie du sagst, von Blizzard fürs tanken/healen vorgesehen wären...


----------



## noizycat (27. Januar 2009)

Komm auf unsren Realm, da werden neben Shadows fast nur Mages oder Hexen gesucht ... zu tun haste da jedenfalls genug ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was den Stoff angeht .. Mages sind Distanzkämpfer, die sollen sich die Leute vom Hals halten (jaja, Frost is ja in jeder Form verpöhnt, sorry) ... Schurken stehen direkt am Gegner und fressen viel eher physischen Schaden, tragen aber auch nur Leder ... und? 

Prinzipiell sollte jede reine Damageklasse das machen, wozu sie da ist: Schaden! Über die Hybridklassen kann man sich streiten, das ist klar ... das Balancegeschrei ist so alt wie WoW selbst ...


----------



## JudasIskariot (27. Januar 2009)

"(...)wenn mich dann im bg nen dd-pala umhaut zieh ich auch meinen hut vor ihm, dafür sind die dd-bäume imo auch gedacht.(...) "

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...



Mimimi, meine Mama hat mir den Schnuller weggenommen .... l2p dann macht dein Mage auch wieder spaß 

YA RLY, full Quote


----------



## EricDraven1979 (27. Januar 2009)

Ulather schrieb:


> Erstens: Schmeisst den blöden Dmg-Meter aus WoW raus. Ist vollkommen egal wieviel Schaden ein Char macht. Solange der Boss tot im Dreck liegt und der Raid nicht haben wir alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Zweitens: Ohje. Hättest du Dir mal nen Draenei-Mage erstellt: Segen der Naaru und Erste Hilfe. Was willst du mehr. Schurken können sich auch nicht selber heilen.
> 
> ...



Seeeehr gute Antwort!

Das ist eine Sache die vergessen sehr viele! WoW war, ist und bleibt ein Multiplayergame in dem man Teamplay zeigen muß und indem entscheident ist wie das Team zusammenspielt. Wieviel Schaden ein einzelner macht ist völlig uninteressant vor allem wenn der Boss gemeistert wurde und alle am Ende glücklich sind.
Meines Erachtens sind solche Addons wie Damage Meter und Co die Dinger die Wow absolut kaputt machen. Und was nervt ist dieses ständige gespame der Anzeige des DM wer den wieder mal die meisten Damages gemacht hat *würg*

Ich spiele auch einen Mage aus überzeugung weil mir die Spielweise am meisten Spaß macht. Solange meine Gruppe mit der ich in eine Ini gehe alles erreicht ist alles schön.


----------



## Iceman13 (27. Januar 2009)

Auch mal Senf dazu geb ;-)

Ich bin durch und durch Mage und liebe meine Klasse !!!

PVP müssen wir nicht drüber reden, Blizzard hat ja schon zugegeben, dass die es zur Zeit nicht schaffen, 
die Ausgewogenheit hinzubekommen. 
PVP ist zur Zeit eh nur nerv.

Aber nun zum PVE und deren Zugehörigkeit in nem 25er Raid

Hexer - weiterhin guter DDler (man muss halt spielen können, dann sind sie weiterhin unter den TOP5) (reiner DD)
Schurke - auch immer noch guter DDler (Dmg und Unterbrechung sind immer gern gesehen) (reiner DD)
Jäger - hört auf zu weinen, macht immer noch genug Damage (Pets mit 1500dps...na GZ) und werdet gern eingeladen (irreführender Schuss usw.) (reiner DD)
Dudus - auch immer gern im Raid gesehen, allein deren Support und Buffs !!! dazu super Heiler (also lasst es sein, sie weiterhin zu DD-Bestien zu patchen) (war nie als DD gedacht)
Schamis - sehr gern gesehene Heiler und Supporter (wer liebt es nicht von den Totems power zu erhalten) also bitte nicht weiter zum DD umfunktionieren - DANKE (war nie als DD gedacht)
Priest - Super Heiler (ok nachm Patch COH etwas nervig, aber immer noch TOP) - als Supporter und DDler auch gern gesehen, aber bitte, es reicht langsam mitm DMG (war nie als DD gedacht)
Pala - Leute, kommt mal klar, Pala's waren immer Heiler bzw. nachher Tanks und so sollte es bleiben (jeder Raid hat gern Palas dabei und das nicht als DDler, dafür gibts andere Klassen) hört auf DMG zu patchen
DK - Neu und sehr gut, jeder Raid freut scih über einen oder zwei - jedenfalls bei Malygos sehr gern gesehen (reiner DD und auch gut so)
Warris - Tank und DD mehr muss nicht, mehr sollte nicht (immer noch Top DDler und geile Tanks) also RUHE ;-)
Mage - TOP DD (mit Feuerspec) als Icemage <--kein Raidplatz mehr, weil total untergegangen mitm Patch

Jetzt zu dem Fazit von dem obigen Meinungen (sind nur meine Meinungen, also janz ruhig bleiben) !!!

Die reinen DDs haben es schwer, ist einfach so, weil die Hybridklassen einfach zu stark gemacht werden, was nicht richtig ist, wenn das so weitergeht, bracuht doch keiner mehr
reine DDs. 

Wozu nen Hexer, der NUR DMG macht (und mal nen GESU) 
Wozu nen Schurken, der NUR DMG macht (und ab und zu unterbricht, was andere aber uach können)
Wozu nen Jäger, der nur DMG macht
Wozu nen DK, der nur DMG macht
Wozu nen  Mage, der nur DMG macht (na ja und Kuchen) <--natürlich ein Plus für den Mage, weil der Raid gerne Kuchen mag ;-) und den Int-Buff OK !!!

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn ein DUDU, ein Schami, ein PRIEST, ein PALA bald genau so guten DMG macht, wie die reinen DD-Klassen, wieso sollte man dann noch
reine DDs einpacken??? 
Der Support, der Heal und der DMG sind dann in den Klassen viel größer, als dass man nen reinen DD mitnimmt, der ja "NUR" DMG macht !!!

Ist doch wie im wahren Leben, warum nen Handy kaufen, womit man NUR telefonieren kann, wenn es andere gibt, die das genau so gut können und dazu noch
SMS, MMS, Bilder, MP3s usw. machen können !!! 

Merkt Ihr worum es geht ?

Wir (ich Mage in Vertretung für alle reinen DDs) können nur Schaden machen, mehr geht nicht und wir wollen auch raiden, also bitte, patch die Hybridklassen nicht weiter hoch, 
sonst bleiben wir auf der Strecke - es ist jetzt schon schwer genug, an einige Klassen ranzukommen und das nicht, weil mir der Skill fehlt !!! 

Ich bin bei uns (und auch bei anderen Top-Gilden) noch ein guter DD, der es schaffen kann unter die TOP5 zu kommen, ABER wie lang noch... 
Ich hol schon das Beste aus meinem Char und benutze jede Möglichkeit um an mehr DMG zu kommen, damit ich mithalten kann.

Es wird wieder Zeit den Raid so zu organisieren, wie es immer war, TANKS, HEILER, DDs und SUPPORTER !!!
Ihr habt Euch mal festgelegt, was ihr machen wollt, als ihr den Char erstellt habt, nun bleibt auch dabei und wenn ihr nen DDler spielen wollt, erstellt Euch einen, 
wenn ihr heilen wollte, spielt nen Heiler usw. ABER BITTE - VERLANGT NICHT VON EINEM CHAR, DASS ER ALLES KANN - IST NICHT WIRKLICH DIENLICH !!!

Jeder sollte seinen Platz haben und bisher war es so - aber wenn es so weitergeht, wird es sehr eng für die Klassen, die nur eine Sache können, nämlich DMG machen !!!

Ich könnte jetzt auch ne Liste aufstellen, was mcih am Mage nervt, aber... WOZU - es geht hier nicht egoistischer Weise um eine Klasse, sondern um das Gesamtbild 
und genau das sollte stimmen !!! 

Jeder muss mal mit Einschränkungen durch patches leben, einer mal mehr mal weniger, aber wenn Blizzard wieder zu dem zurück kommt, wo sie mal waren, 
die Klassen einzustufen (DMG, HEAL, TANK, SUPPORT), dann sollte auch wieder alles geschmeidig laufen !!! 

Meckern können alle gut, aber sinnvolle Kritik wäre angebracht, bevor man sich mal wieder negativ über Dinge äußert, die Andere auch schon mitgemacht haben!!!

Ihr seht, meine Meinung geht dahin, dass jede Klasse seine Zughörigkeit haben sollte und es dabei auch bleiben sollte. 

Patched die Hybrids wieder runter (ES SIND KEINE DDs) - gebt ihnen lieber weitere Fähigkeiten, die ihrer Aufgabe mehr sinnvolles bringen !!! 

lg
Archangelus (Frostwolf)
wow.sf-clan.de


----------



## Semetor (27. Januar 2009)

Tja das problem muss an dir liegen wir ne ham nen mage mit 5,4k dps und unsere anderen Mages machen auch 4,8-5,2k


----------



## Ohmnia (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin auch leicht Angefressen von den "mach alle Klassen gleicher" Philosophie von Blizz.

Dabei geht es nicht mal um den DMG-Meter.


Ich verstehe zwar das es jetzt Casuals leichter fällt mal nach Naxx oder Kammer oder wo auch immer hinzugehen, da das Setup einer Gruppe/eines Raids nicht mehr für den Erfolg ausschlaggebend ist.

Ich errinnere mich an die BC Zeiten wo man noch Shadowpriests für Manareg mitnahm. Hexer für Wichtel und SS, GS, Schurken um zu Stunne, Mages zum Sheepen.

Mittlerweile reggt ein Jäger Mana für den ganzen Raid wenn er auf Survival geskillt ist. Retripalas haben Erfrischung, Wichtel stackt nicht mehr mit Kriegerbuffs .. es wurde soviel Unnötiges zum Schlechteren verändert.

Auch die Rassenfertigkeiten ... als ich mich entschloss eine Heilerklasse zu spielen levelte ich erstmal einen Menschenpriester  auf 18 bis ich merkte das die Draeneipriester Fearschutz und Hymne der Hoffnung hatten, also löschte ich den ersten Priester und fing eine Draeneipriesterin an zu spielen. Jetzt paar Jahre und Patchs später hätt ich genauso gut ne andere Rasse wählen können da der Hauptgrund sich für eine Rasse zu entscheiden bei manchen Klassen einfach weg ist. Wieso? Wegen dem ganzen Rumgewhine andauernd.. Ich finde die die immer Rumheulen sollen A) das Spiel so akzeptieren wie es ist oder  was anderes Spielen. Dank dem ganzen Rumgeheule von 20'000 Leuten leiden jetzt alle.

Es geht auch um Plätze in Raids. Früher nahm man gerne Magier mit, nicht nur wegen Essen und Trinken und Int Buff, sondern weil sie auch Leistung bringen konnten.

Heut isses egal ob du 1 Mage oder 6 mit nach Naxx 25 nimmst, einer ist genug. Das selbe gilt auch für Hexer.. früher nahm man gern mal 4 oder 5 Hexer mit in Raid damit jede Gruppe nen Wichtelbuff kriegt, heut reicht Einer.

Des Shadowpriests Manaregeration wurde sogut wie totgepatcht.. wieso auch braucht der Shadowpriest der nur mit Topequip beim Schaden mithalten kann; Manaregeneration.. eine der wenigen Daseinsberechtigungen für Shadows wurde weggepatcht. Nungut er hat noch die 3% Trefferchance Erhöhung aber das haben auch andere Klassen zu bieten.

Ich stell das mal ganz Lapidar dar.

Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Magierin? Nein
Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Kriegern? Nein
Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Paladinen? Ja
Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Druiden? Ja


Da läuft doch was falsch. Hybridklassen sollten bei allem was sie können schwächer sein als die Klassen die nur eins können.

Druiden sind Imbaheiler, Krasse DD's als Moonkin und fantastische Singletarget Tanks.
Paladine sind Imbatanks, Krasse Heiler und machen überaus viel Schaden als Vergelter.
Priester sind Heiler, oder Heiler oder halbpatzige Schadensklasse.
Schamanen sind krasse Schadensausteiler, gute Melees, tragen schwere Rüstung und mit richtiger Skillung sehr gute Heiler.

Magier sind Schadensmacher, weder Arkan, Frost noch Feuer mögen nen guten Jäger oder DK im Schaden übertrumpfen. Magier können nicht Heilen, kippen Rasch um wegen Stoffrüstung und Tanken können sie nur in Ausnahmefällen.

Das Gleiche gilt für Hexenmeister und Schurken bis auf die Ausnahme von Lederrüstung beim Schurken.

Ich kenne viele Onlinespiele und auch Offlinespiele und in keinem gab oder gibt es so eine Krasse Klassenvermischung in der manche Klassen rein von der Stärke Ihrer Fähigkeiten anderen Haushoch überlegen sind.

Wieso also 5 Hexer in nen Raid mitnehmen wenn 5 Jäger doppelt soviel Schaden machen und dem Raid folglich mehr bringen. Wieso auch 3 Schurken mitnehmen oder 4 Magier es reicht einer pro Klasse, rest lieber Paladine die können zur Not auch mal kurzzeitig Tanken oder wen bissl Heilen wenn ein Heiler down ist.

Lasst verdammt nochmal die reinen DD Klassen mehr Schaden machen als die anderen Klassen sonst haben wir in 3 Jahren nur  noch Druiden und Paladine und DK's im Spiel, weil niemand mehr die anderen Klassen spielen will, weil sie nirgends mehr mitgenommen werden und kaum ne Gruppe für ne Instanz finden.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (27. Januar 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> *Ironie*Ja, voll kagge ey! Mein Rouge trägt jetzt nach zwei Jahren immer noch Leda, voll shice. Will auch Pladde bekommn wie da Deathhnite. Un heiln kann ich mir auch net, Blizz was soll der Kagg? *Ironie Ende*
> 
> Tut mir leid, wollte dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber um die Sinnlosigkeit dieser beiden "Nachteile" aufzuzeigen, musste ich eben schwer überzeichnen.
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, dass alle anderen Klassen auf einmal etwas können was früher nciht möglich war (Palas machen Schaden, Shammies sind DDs,etc), nur bei den Magiern ist alles so geblieben wie es ist. Das wollte er damit sagen und nicht, dass Magier sich selbstheilen können oder Platte tragen dürfen sollten...

Er hat schon Recht, Blizzard vermischt in letzter Zeit alles viel zu sehr....


----------



## Hasal (27. Januar 2009)

Willkommen zum neuen WoW, das ist einer der Gründe, warum ich WoW aufgehört hab.

Es klingt vllt wie ein mimimi-geflame oder nennt wie ihr es wollt, aber es ist ja nunmal so. Blizzard macht nen ziemlichen Einheitsbrei, der mir jetzt schon nicht mehr schmeckt. Wenn wir noch mehr Gewürze hinzutun schmeckt es vllt auch 10 Mille Spielern nicht mehr. 

Also zum Thema Mage kann ich wenig sagen, aber beim Grundproblem stimm ich dir vollkommen zu. 
Frage ist nur: Was soll man dagegen tun?


----------



## mister.G (27. Januar 2009)

dem TE kann ich eigentlich nicht voll zustimmen. Im Schaden ist der Magier sehr weit vorne, aus meiner sicht sogar ziemlich einer der besten (und ich selber spiele keinen^^). Das mit den Portalen stell ich mir aber wirklich nervig vor. Am besten /DND einschalten. Von den Fähigkeiten her find ich das  sich alle Klassen noch ziemlich unterscheiden. Mir fällt zumindest nicht viel ein was fast identisch ist (außer vll das der Schamane jemand in nen Frosch verwandeln kann).


----------



## sarika (27. Januar 2009)

ich weiß gar nicht was hier einige haben, bei uns im raid sind die reinen DD klassen auch immer vorne mitm schaden.
und was dieses rumgezicke soll, von verwegen jeder soll seine klasse so spielen wies andere wollen.....zuwas gibts dann 3 talentbäume? dann muß blizz für jede klasse nur einen einführen oder sie auf eine bestimmte sache festlegen, wie heilen tanken, schaden. warum sollte man zB. einen krieger als DD mitnehmen ist doch eigentlich tank, was für ne beknackte ansicht. ich verstehe unsern krieger das er mal lieber zu den DDs geht, er hat schon vor BC zeiten immer nur getankt und wollte auch mal was anderes machen, aber nicht wieder nen neuen charr auf 70 spielen, na und? dafür hat unser früherer palaheiler auf tank gewechselt, und soll ich euch meckerern was sagen, denen machts spaß mal alles aus einer anderen sicht zu sehen. denn als tank oder heiler sieht man meistens recht wenig von der ini, denn man hat keine zeit sich umzuschauen, man muß ja die mobs oder die lebensbalken im blick haben. ich selbst hab nen dudu als main und ich war schon immer exotisch, sprich auf gleichgewicht geskillt (ok ab und zu mal heiler), aber mein support wurde geschätzt. trotzdem war oft die überlegung mich auszutauschen, weil ich ja nicht soviel schaden mache wie andere. zu BC zeiten war ich froh wenn ich die hälfte des schadens von nem mage oder hexer hatte, jetzt steh ich wenigstens mit nem fünftel weniger schaden noch ganz gut da. 
und was den schaden der tanks angeht, hat einer von euch nörglern mal versucht mit nem tank zu leveln oder zu questen, es ist ne reine quälerei (hab nen pala auf schutz gelevelt), es war also höchste eisenbahn da was zu machen. und immer umskillen wegen questen oder pvp und fürn raid wieder zurückskillen, das zahlt auch keiner der reinen DDs, die können zur not auch in ihrer raid skillung questen und pvp machen. mit den heilern verhält es sich genauso. unsere heiler haben zb alle in einer schadensskillung auf 80 gelevelt und mancheiner ist auch bei geblieben, dafür haben ehemalige tanks oder dds auf heal geskillt.
was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist in inis (5mann), daß man als caster eh schlechte karten hat, sobald nahkämpfer dabei sind, denn bis caster was drausen haben (feuerball, schattenblizz,.....) liegt der mob meistens schon.

also hört auf mit euerm MIMIMI und schaltet euer recount aus, das wichtigste ist doch, das man den nächsten kampf als GRUPPE überlebt, egal was der einzelne kann oder macht!

eure sarika
Eule aus leidenschaft


----------



## Ohmnia (27. Januar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Tja das problem muss an dir liegen wir ne ham nen mage mit 5,4k dps und unsere anderen Mages machen auch 4,8-5,2k




Sorry aber das glaub ich dir schlicht und einfach nicht. In der Topgilde meines Realms fahren die Top DD's (was meist ein Jäger ist) 3700dps Max.

lol 5.4k dps.. Frostfeuerball hat ohne Heldentum und Eisige Adern ne Castzeit von 2.87 sek.. das wären bei 5.4dps krits von über 10k, das schafft kein Mage bei jedem Schuss um den Dps Aufrecht zu halten, mit allen Proccs schaffen die Topmages unseres Realms 3400dps. Hexer kommen bei weitem nicht mehr auf 3000dps und Jäger hatten vor 3.0.8 und nach 3.0.8 Dps von 3700+. Auch DK's fahren 3000+ dps aber 5k.. hör auf zu labern. 

*Ironie an* Ich kenne auch Shadowpriests die 8.9k Dps fahren.. *Ironie aus*

Klar wenn du genau dann die Dps anschaust nachdem Heldentum gezündet wurde mit Eisigen Adern und wenn möglich noch n Seele der Macht vom Diszpriester dazu; dann kommst auf 5400dps aber das für ne sehr kurze Zeit.. schon rein Manatechnisch kann ein Mage nicht 8 min lang 5400dps machen. Ausser er hat 100% Krit und mind 2700 Zaubermacht.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (27. Januar 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Magierin? Nein
> Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Kriegern? Nein
> Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Paladinen? Ja
> Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Druiden? Ja
> ...



öhm, dir ist klar warum, oder?

Druiden und palas können Tank, DD, *oder* Heiler machen, man beachte das wort "oder"!

als hybridklasse kann man nur in eine richtung spielen, es gibt nur "oder", kein "und"
wenn ein hybrid-DD weniger schaden als ein reiner dd macht, ja, warum sollte man nen hybrid noch mitnehmen?!


----------



## mister.G (27. Januar 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Sorry aber das glaub ich dir schlicht und einfach nicht. In der Topgilde meines Realms fahren die Top DD's (was meist ein Jäger ist) 3700dps Max.
> 
> lol 5.4k dps.. Frostfeuerball hat ohne Heldentum und Eisige Adern ne Castzeit von 2.87 sek.. das wären bei 5.4dps krits von über 10k, das schafft kein Mage bei jedem Schuss um den Dps Aufrecht zu halten, mit allen Proccs und schaffen die Topmages unseres Realms 3400dps. Hexer kommen bei weitem nicht mehr auf 3000dps und Jäger hatten vor 3.0.8 und nach 3.0.8 Dps von 3700+. Auch DK's fahren 3000+ dps aber 5k.. hör auf zu labern.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid aber das was er sagt stimmt schon. Besonders gut equipte Magier schaffen das. Auch bei uns im Raid gab es solche Fälle.


----------



## Caidy (27. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 3. einer der stärksten DDler im Spiel (Heute macht nen Hybrid Supporter gleich viel wenn nicht sogar mehr seit dem Patch 3.0.8 ich sag nur EleSchami ftw von 3,5k auf mehr als 5k dps zumindest unser Raid Ele tolle Leistung Bliz =)




ich würd sagen dann machst du was falsch^^ bei uns im raid sind hexer, shadows und vorallem mages immer ganz oben, mind 4,5k dps+
knapp gefolgt von warris, retris, rgs und dks.



wohl weil auch viel gebombt wird, aber nichts desto trotz bleibt nen gut gespielter mage ne n1 dmg klasse.

und wegen dem selfheal... wird langsam lächerlich :/ je nach skillung gibts keine klasse die son burst raushauen kann wien mage ( arkan feuer wars glaub) der brauch keinen self heal.  er bleibt auch mit nova und frostbolt der beste kiter.

und du als mage musst halt auch mal decursen, viele schmies setzen nur nen totem^^


das blizz bisl übertreibt ok, aber ich bin froh das der mage mage geblieben is, wenigstens eine klasse ^^

und ps: was sollen die armen hexer sagen? die sind onehitwunder geworden..

und schamis ham schon immer dmg gemacht.


----------



## Ohmnia (27. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber das was er sagt stimmt schon. Besonders gut equipte Magier schaffen das. Auch bei uns im Raid gab es solche Fälle.



Hmm das Topequipte Mages bei Euch mehr Schaden machen als Full Naxx25/Embleme der Ehre/Malygos equipte Mages bei uns machen sollte eigentlich rein Theoretisch nicht möglich sein. Wie gesagt kurzzeitig sind 5.4k Dps drin aber nicht auf die Dauer. Mages die oft Bomben machen mehr Dps als wenn sie auf einen einzelnen Boss ballern. In Bossfights sind 5.4k Dps Utopisch, wenn man Trash und Bomben mit rechnet.. dann ok.


Und zu einem Post vor mister. G

Wieso sollte man dann noch Hybrid Klassen mitnehmen? Weil sie Abwechslungsreich sind und alles können, egal ob und oder oder. Ein Mage ist auf Schaden beschränkt und wenn es da Hybridklassen gibt die mehr Schaden machen sterben Mages aus. Hybridklassen sterben nicht aus.. Ich kenn keine Hybridklasse die nicht den Spruch "2nd für Healequip" oder "2nd für Tankequip" beim Würfeln einbringen.. Kurz in die Hauptstadt umskillen neue Klamotten an und Voila aus dem Top Palaheiler wurde Maintank.. kann das ein Mage auch?`Also bitte. Hybridklassen werden immer bevorzugt sein aber reine Schadensklasen nicht.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (27. Januar 2009)

Was ich für wahr halte ist die Tatsache das heute fast jede Klasse alles gut kann.
Das find ich kurz gesagt scheisse, ich wäre auch für mehr Klassentrennung und unterschiede.
Aber ich bin mir sicher das eher das gegenteil eintreten wird <.<


----------



## Jack99 (27. Januar 2009)

mimimimimimi whine neeeeerffff ....
sry aber das musste jetzt sein!
Ich mein - was solls? N Mage mit Selfheal? oÔ oder doch lieber gleich nen Gruppen hot? Naja ich mein immer wieder regen sich die leute auf, das der zu imba is oder der nix kann .... wird schon werden.
Und ich find soon Fireice mage macht auch imbaren DMG (im Raid) und n arcan bzw n icemage is imba im PvP
In dem Sinn
LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, als Mage hast du doch wenig Grund zur Klage: Wenn ich sehe, was Ihr Bubis im PVP für einen Schaden raushaut ...



Nach meinem Stand gehts hier nich um pvp sondern um pve,  fürs pvp gibts auch ne GANZ andre Skillung.
Ich bin im Moment eigentlich mit meinem mage ziemlich zufrieden und er macht mihr Spaß,dann is man halt mal 2 oder 3 im dmg aber na und? irgendwann werden dann mal wieder die mages gebufft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (27. Januar 2009)

Dem Hexer geht es momentan nicht besser, ich bleibe aber dabei, weil diese Klasse mir Spass macht und ich mich damit "identifiziere".
Mal eben nen DK hochspielen und sagen, yeah ich mach Schaden und hau alles platt aber die Klasse selbst macht mir keinen Spass ist nicht wirklich ne große Sache.


----------



## spritzaumpa (27. Januar 2009)

wer hier rumjammert das er nen mage hat und das er so mimimi schlecht ist sollte mal 
1. seine skillung überdenken 
oder
2. eventuell seine rotation ändern

Wenn man seine klasse beherrscht ist es ein leichtes vor allem den mage sehr gut zu spielen.

an den TE, das mit den Portalen tjo das nervt mich auch aber eine gute <DND> Nachricht lässt wiederkommende anfragen verschwinden.

@Ohmnia: du musst einige bosse davon ausnehmen, bei thaddius bzw loatheb sind locker über 5k dps möglich


----------



## Black Cat (27. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI
> 
> Ohne Worte.


Die Community dank dir für diesen überausch gehaltvollen beitrag zum thema "bin nich zur diskusion fähig"

Und zum thema... du beklagst dich über mages so wie sie jetzt sind? schon mal getankt mit nem blood dk in grp? dann weist was zur zeit nich stimmt.



farewell, ein tankbearchen


----------



## Variolus (27. Januar 2009)

Ich spiele einen Casterdd, der wirklich nichts anderes kann, nämlich einen Hexer, sonst spiele ich in den hohen Levelbereichen nur Hybriden, also Druide, Paladin und Schamane. Und jeder von diesen hat *einen*(!) Spec, dem er absolut treu bleiben wird. Und daher verstehe ich das ganze Geheule der reinen DDs nicht, denn 95% der Hybridspieler denken genauso. Wer Heiler ist, wird auch Heiler bleiben, wer DD ist wird nicht urplötzlich anfangen zu heilen, nur weil er es theoretisch könnte... Bei den meisten dieser Klassen wäre so eine Heilung auch mehr als nur lächerlich, siehe Retripala: 4k Mana, wenns hochkommt, dazu dann Holylight-Crits um 6k... 4 poplige Heilungen, die selbst im äußersten Notfall überhaupt nichts bringen und er ist oom, gleichzeitig kippt sein Raidsupport. Feraldruide genau das selbe. Nur Casterhybrids könnten heilen aber auch das ist nicht deren Aufgabe. Sie sind DDs sollen Schaden machen, wenn es jemals irgendwie nötig ist, dass einer von ihnen heilen muß, ist bei eurem Raid irgendwas gewaltig schief gelaufen.

DDs, egal ob reiner DD oder Hybride, heilen nicht und tanken nicht (was an sich nur wegen dem allgemeinen Mangel dieser Speccs relativ schade ist), sie sind und bleiben DDs. Und jeder der soetwas nicht kapieren kann oder über die übermächtigen Hybrids rumheult tut mir einfach nur leid. Rerolled einfach auf einen von diesen und werdet glücklich, ist der einzige Tip den ich euch geben kann, denn aus Überzeugung könnt ihr eure Klasse nicht spielen, wenn ihr euch so stark mit anderen vergleichen müßt.

Zum Thema BM noch kurz: hier war ein Nerf sicherlich nötig aber das was dann gemacht wurde war doch eindeutig zu viel, hoffe für alle begeisterten Tierherrschaftsjäger, dass 3.1 bald kommt und ihr wieder in angemessene Regionen angepaßt werdet.

PvP ist und bleibt in WoW eh sinnlos solange die selbe Spielmechanik für PvE und PvP funktioniert, also ist in dem Bereich irgendeine Diskussion eh unnütz...


----------



## grimmjow (27. Januar 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Hybrid Klassen werden bestimmt noch generft ^^ aber sonst sind mages doch ganz gut im dmg eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein? Schau dir Paladine und Druiden an, über die beschwert sich niemand.
Aber wenn man Ele Schamis guten Schaden machen, will jeder nen Nerf.

Wenn jemand generft werden muss, dann sind das Druiden und Paladine.

bzw. wäre nen Schami Buff im PvP mal nicht schlecht.. als Schamane reißt man wirklich nichts in der Arena.

btw spiele ich selber Krieger/Schurke/Schamane und Mage habe ich früher gespielt.

Edit zu den Druiden - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zuH8srcwE0...feature=related 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (27. Januar 2009)

Toll, die Schwere Rüstung bringt dem Ele-Schami im Raid auch nix, wenn er Aggro haben SOLLTE ist er a) selber schuld und b) trotzdem so gut wie tot


----------



## Panador (27. Januar 2009)

Bin immer für Verbesserungen am Magier offen, Punkte wie CC und AoE stimmen leider, das hätte echt so nicht kommen müssen. 
Der Schaden is jedoch derzeit, wenn man vernünftig spielt, voll ok. 
Bin froh, wenn da nicht wegen irgendwelcher Mimimis n Magier-Nerf kommt. Ich fühl mich seit dem ersten Mal seit langem in meiner Rolle Damage-Dealer richtig gut, in BC war das sehr demotivierend, trotz Anstrengungen nur wenig Chancen gegen zb BM-Hunter zu haben. Jetzt streng ich mich beim Equip und bei Skillung und Rotation etc. an und hab realistische Chancen erster im Dmg zu sein, also meine Rolle gut zu erfüllen.


Bin allgemein kein Fan davon, dass Hybride teils dezidierte DDs beim Dmg in die Tasche stecken können, bei ähnlichem Equip. Davon hatt ich in BC genug, Stichwort Enhancer-Schammies... Wer Dmg machen will, soll sich nen Magie, Hunter, Warlock machen. 
Mein Main is Magier, mein Haupt-Twink Paladin, ich level natürlich als Retri, werd den aber entweder als Heal oder Tank verwenden auf 80. Wenn ich Dmg machen will spiel ich den Magier.

Wenn ich mit dem Magier heilen oder tanken wollen würde - geht nich, muss ein neuer Char her, von 1 an leveln. 

Wenn ein Hybrid Dmg machen will muss er sich neu equippen, was auf 80 mit ner Gilde wenn es nötig is nicht so schwer ist. 
Ich hab denselben Zeitaufwand beim Equip-Suchen wie er, plus Wochen von Leveln durch Gebiete 1-80 die mir teils schon zum Hals raus hängen.


----------



## Iceman13 (28. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube hier wird einiges nicht verstanden. 

Es geht hier nicht um den MAgier an sich (ok, beim Grundthema des Posters schon ;-) aber nicht allgemein.

Es geht um das übergreifende DMG was alle Klassenbetrifft. 

Der Unterschied von nem reinen DD zu einer Hybridklasse ist einfach zu schwach geworden.

Klar, ich fahr im 25er Raid mit Support und allem 5,7 bis 6.3k (liegt am Boss in Naxx), auch unsere Hexer fahren
5-6k an nem Boss wie Flickwerk, aber dass nur durch Gear, Skillung und viel Skill <---glaub mir, wenn ich die
Hexer sehe, was die zu tun haben, puh ;-)
Aber dann gibt es andere Klassen, die müssen nicht viel tun um DMG zu fahren und das kann es nicht sein. 

Wir können nur DMG machen, mehr nicht. Wir bieten keinen Support, wir heilen nicht zur Not mit und wir 
haben keine Totems, die noch weiter pushen. 

Also wozu mehr als einen Mage, Hexer, Schurken oder Jäger mitnehmen, wenn die anderen Klassen so viel mehr 
bieten, was das bissel DMG wettmacht, welches man durch die reinen DDs verliert.


----------



## Dontros (28. Januar 2009)

HALLO wiso beschweren sich alle Palas waren bis jetzt immer benachteiligt wenn es um dmg geht und das ging so bis zu dem patch der den pala overpowert hat das ging so ca 2 wochen und jetzt macht der pala WIEDER nicht wirklich viel schaden (ok heilen und tanken is möglich macht aber nicht allen leuten spaß) also würd ich ma sagen man soll das spielen was einam spaß macht und wenn es einam nichtmehr passt spielt man halt ne andere klasse oder hört auf ich meine man hat alle möglichkeiten offen und (viel) ändern können wir eh nicht wir sind halt von blizz abhängig^^


----------



## Crowser19 (28. Januar 2009)

Immer diese "meine Klasse ist schlecht nerft die anderen" Heuler.

Wenn du auf Pve anspielst da ist's wichtig das ihr als GRUPPE durchkommt und nicht du erster im dmg bist. Oh wow dann wärst du erster im dmg aber alle anderen Klassen sind so sehr generft das ihr die Ini nicht mehr schafft oder nur nach 20 wipes wäre das besser?


----------



## Siilverberg (28. Januar 2009)

Iceman13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird einiges nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um den MAgier an sich (ok, beim Grundthema des Posters schon ;-) aber nicht allgemein.
> 
> ...




Also wenn ich immer "Reiner" oder wie der Te sagte "Rein rassiger" DD lese wird mir ein wenig schlecht und ich fühle an eine gewissen Zeit zurückerinnert aber gut lassen wir das.

nun zum Thema: Wieso sollen die genanten Klassen keine support effekt haben?

Mage z.b kann Wasser für nix herstellen
                      Kann int buffen (vorallem für klassen die am Manaminimum sind sehr wichtig)
                      Kann Flüche entfernen (zumindest einige Debuffs)

Jäger z.B Hunters Mark
              + Ap im MM skill tree
               Stiche etc pp
               Die Manabatterie SV Hunter
               Irreführung (Die Tanks lieben es)

Schurken z.B Gifte
                    Schurkenhandel


Hexer z.B Porten
               Verschiedene Flüche die Schaden erhöhehn und oder den schaden der Gegner veringern
              Wichtel (Ausdauer Buff)

dazu sei gesagt ich spiele nen 80er Retri Pala und kann demzufolge auch nicht das gemekere der Dmg only klassen verstehn aber das diese wiederum keinen support bieten stimmt einfach nicht Die mischung der Klassen macht es nicht eine Imba roxxor klasse


----------



## Drakonis (28. Januar 2009)

ich versteh ncith, wie sich die mages beschweren können, die sind bei uns im raid immer unter den top dds zu finden, und 3/4 mages bei uns fahren zwischen 5000-6000 dps an flickwerk z.b.
dazwischen liegen eulen, ele shamis, offkrieger und jäger.

und als schurke hast du zu tun mit 4k dps mitzuhalten. lol

die klasse die momentan underpowert ist, ist der schurke, das ist sogar offiziell von blizzard bestätigt wurden und was wird gemacht? nixx , kenne soviele schurken, die rerollen.

aja, und suport, der schurke kann nur eins, bei trash gruppen mit schurkenhandel und dolchfächer die ads zum tank ziehen, das wars dann schon. 

das einziege wozu schurken gut sind, bzw waren, sie konnte high dps über unbegrenzte zeit an einem encounter fahren. die high dps fahren sie schon lange nciht mehr und die bosse fallen so schnell, das der vorteil des unendlich dauernden schadens irrelevant gewurden ist.

und zum thema platte, schwachsin nummer 1. selbst nen offkrieger der agro zieht fällt mit paar schlägen um.


----------



## Umckaloabo (28. Januar 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> ich versteh ncith, wie sich die mages beschweren können, die sind bei uns im raid immer unter den top dds zu finden, *und 3/4 mages bei uns fahren zwischen 5000-6000 dps an flickwerk z.b.*
> dazwischen liegen eulen, ele shamis, offkrieger und jäger.



Eure Mages fahren 5k-6k dps... Davon hätt ich gerne mal nen Screen... Danke im vorraus


----------



## Urengroll (28. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eine imba Klasse zu spielen, kann jeder Depp. Wenn Du zeigen willst, was DU draufhast, spiele eine voll generfte Underpower Klasse!




/sign


Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr alle alleine in Raids geht aber ich gehe mit 9 oder 24 Leuten raiden. Die bunte Mischung macht den Rest. DPS oder Schaden what ever ist mir eigentlich latte Hauptsache der Boss beißt mit möglichst wenigen Verlusten ins Gras.
Und der TE braucht gar nicht jammern, da Magier, mit gutem Equip und richtiger Skillung locker unter den 1. 5 vom Damage her ist.
Und die Klassen werden relativ gleich gemacht, damit auch ja jede Klasse ihre Berechtigung hat.
Balancing ist, wenn alle Klassen gleich herrum whinen. Also aus meiner Sicht, hat sich in WotLK vieles zum guten für einieg Klassen gewandt.
Jeder Klasse hat ihren Spell, um die sie ander Klassen beneiden.(Schmanen mit Heldentum als Bsp.)


----------



## Santa_Chief (28. Januar 2009)

tja die addons haben das spiel zerstört...

bzw die vielen leute die das spiel spielen...

die geldgier...


----------



## Annovella (28. Januar 2009)

Naja, Vergelterpala z.B. sind auch nicht gut im DPS, die mache nur viel Burst.. da müsste es eine bessere Rotation geben: Mehr attacken bei weniger Schaden
Hexer sind immo sowieso nurnoch stumpf, die müssen komplett überarbeitet werden
Schurken/Feraldruiden sind im PvP nett, aber im PvE auch nicht so schön zu spielen
Am meisten Spass macht mir im Moment meine 78er Druidin(Eule), man hat eine gute Rotation und macht gut Schaden, nur wenn man mal absolut kein Critluck hat geht man fix oom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: Eulen brauchen im PvP mehr movementmöglichkeiten, sie ist nahezu die einzige Klasse, die quasi casten muss um richtig Schaden machen zu können und im gegenteil wien mage/shadow/hexer können sie nicht so einfach vom gegner wegkommen(kein blink, kein fear, wurzeln ist meist nicht effektiv genug).. und welcher gegner lässt schon einer eule n starfire durchcasten, wenn n warath schon schwierig wird... hab im vorschlagsforum von WoW etwas gepostet, was aber wohl nicht beachtet wird /golfclap

PPs: Das Beste, was Blizzard machen könnte, wären PreBC Server einrichten.. der Spruch früher war alles besser passt echt gut... PreBC > BC > LK..


----------



## Miracolos (28. Januar 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber die Kunst des Menschen ist es, aus der aktuellen Situation das Beste zu machen und dabei einen doppelten Nutzen zu erhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blizzard ändert Wow, nicht Wow Blizzard


----------



## Kankru (28. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst aus was ich denke.
Aber hilft alles nix, Hexe und Mage verbannt, Pala und DK hochgezogen (fürs erste)...


----------



## Bhodi (28. Januar 2009)

erstmal vorab, ich hab nur seite 1 bis 4 gelesen.
spiele paladin auf casual style und bin dafür den mage zu NERFEN!

es kann einfach net angehen das meine 20k hp bei 700 res innerhalb EINES gegenzaubers(6sec, arenaspecc) weggeputzt werden. und dann find ich diesen heulthread vonnem mage mit vonwegen mimimi zu wenig dmg. im pvp stimmt das beizeiten nicht. 
und nun zu pve: alle zählen hier irgendwelche vorteile/nachteile des mages auf... vergessen aber den wichtigsten - die klassen beschreibung: range dd, der sich komplett immun machen kann wie n pala (eisblock), seinen manabalken x2 nehmen kann (hervorrufung) der mit ner anständigen skillung und skill immer unter den top5 im 25er naxx ist.
1.: er muss dem boss net nachlaufen, auf ne cleeve aufpassen(saphiron °.°), tanzen bei heigan (während dmg phase) usw. einfach brain-afk rota fahren.
2.: und sollte doch mal was schief laufen: machs wie die palas! eisblock und tee trinken.
3.: wenn der fight dann doch mal länger dauert... nimm die hervorrufung, da sind andere schon oom oder müssen weniger dmg fahren.
4.: und sollte pve kein bock mehr machen: skill deep arcan und twohitte alle außer dks und schlauen kriegern(shildreflect!)


just my 2 cents


----------



## Black Cat (28. Januar 2009)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Nein? Schau dir Paladine und Druiden an, über die beschwert sich niemand.
> Aber wenn man Ele Schamis guten Schaden machen, will jeder nen Nerf.
> 
> Wenn jemand generft werden muss, dann sind das Druiden und Paladine.



Ehm... was genau stört dich an Druids? Aufklärung erwünscht.



Santa_Chief schrieb:


> tja die addons haben das spiel zerstört...
> 
> bzw die vielen leute die das spiel spielen...


Stimmt zum teil...


----------



## Dryadris (28. Januar 2009)

Naja... simma mal ehrlich... Wieso werden Mages eigentlich in Inzen mitgenommen? Ganz einfach wegen Intbuff, Tisch und der Port am Ende und das wars. Der CC ist es schon lange nicht mehr, weil den kann mittlerweile beinahe jede Klasse. 

Schami kann a) CC, b) nette Totems stellen+Kampfrausch, c) kippt bei Aggro nicht gleich aus den Latschen, d) kann sich im Notfall selbst heilen, e) soviel Schaden machen wie alle anderen auch, f) einspringen falls der Heiler aus den Latschen kippt und g) er kann rezzen

Paladin kann a) Schaden machen, b) interessante Buffs, c) kann zur Not noch die letzen paar Lebenspunkte wegtanken, d) kann sich im Notfall selbst heilen, e) kann einspringen falls der Heiler aus den Latschen kippt, f) kippt nicht gleich aus den Latschen wenn er mal Aggro bekommt, g) kann zb den Heiler rechtzeitig aus dem Kampf nehmen damit dieser dann rezzen kann und h) er kann rezzen

Druide kann a) Schaden machen, b) interessante Buffs, c) kann zur Not in Bärform switchen, d) kann sich im Notfall selbst heilen, e) kippt nicht gleich bei Aggro aus den Latschen, f) kann einspringen wenn der Heiler aus den Latschen kippt und g) er kann rezzen



Sicherlich kann kein Heilgespeccter Hybrid so effektiv sein wie ein DDgespeccter Hybrid und umgedreht, aber er ist im Notfall variabel. Etwas, das ein reiner DD absolut nicht ist. Er kann nur Schaden machen und sonst kann er gar nichts, dafür ist es ja auch ein reiner DD. Der einzige Vorteil den eine reine DD-Klasse früher hatte um die Nachteile gegenüber anderen Klassen auszugleichen (niedrige Rüstungswerte, mangelnde Verteidigung usw), war der hohe Schadensoutput gewesen. Aber genau dieser Vorteil wird von Blizzard immer mehr vom Tisch gefegt, die Nachteile jedoch sind weiterhin die Gleichen geblieben. 


Ich denke es geht dem TE keinesfalls darum, erster im DMG zu sein, sondern lediglich darum, dass es nicht sein kann, dass reine DD-Klassen ihren Vorteil zu Gunsten der Hybridklassen verlieren. Wenn es so weitergeht, dann werden die Hybridklassen bald zur ultimativen eilerlegenden Wollmilchsau die in jeder Skillung den reinen Klassen in nix nachstehen. Wenn dann noch die Dualspec kommt, dann brauch man im Endeffekt nur noch 3 Klassen: Schamanen, Paladine und Druiden. Diese 3 Klassen können tanken, heilen und Schaden machen. Wozu dann noch reine DD Klassen wenn Hybriden im Schadensoutput genau gleich sind? Wozu einen Priester mitnehmen wenn ein Duide oder ein Schamane das genauso gut können und ein Schamane dazu noch Kampfrausch und Totems hat?


Einige hier meinten dass es ja ein Vorteil sei sich schnell von A nach B porten zu können, aber ich glaube für den Raid ist das nicht wirklich nützlich. Manasaphir bringt mir als Mage etwas und dem Raid das, dass ich ein wenig länger casten kann, aber auch kein Grund dafür, warum man unbedingt einen Mage mitnehmen müsste. Hervorrufung... joah bringt mir schnell Mana zurück, aber in den 7 Sekunden mach ich keinen Schaden und bringt dem Raid an sich auch keinen Vorteil, außer dass ich nach den 7 Sekunden wieder weiter casten kann, sollte der Boss bis dahin nicht schon im Enrage sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verblassen... Ähm joah ich kann außer Kampf gehen, aber bringt das dem Raid irgendwas? Irgendeinen Vorteil? Ich glaube mal nicht ^^ Juhuu der Eisblock... Ähm Mist wenn der Weg ist haut mich der Mob trotzdem tot und ich kann in der Zeit ja auch überhaupt gar nix machen... Hm auch nur supoptimal und dem Raid bringts auch nix, weil als Mage kann ich eh niemanden rezzen. 


Sicherlich sind es Vorteile, aber Vorteile die nur dem Mage selbst was bringen, aber keine Vorteile die der/dem Gruppe/Raid nützlich sind. 
Wenn ich da an heute zurückdenke, dass eine Hybridklasse den Instanzboss alleine von 100k auf 0 runtergekloppt hat, dann weiß ich, dass ich als reiner DD auf längere Sicht schlichtweg verloren hab. 


*****************



Bhodi schrieb:


> es kann einfach net angehen das meine 20k hp bei 700 res innerhalb EINES gegenzaubers(6sec, arenaspecc) weggeputzt werden. und dann find ich diesen heulthread vonnem mage mit vonwegen mimimi zu wenig dmg. im pvp stimmt das beizeiten nicht.



Da im PVP was nicht stimmt werden Mages auch von Schurken in 1,25 Sekunden in der Arena niedergemetzelt. Da sind 6 Sekunden noch richtig lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es geht in dem Thread auch nicht um PVP sondern um die Berechtigungsexistenz der Magier im PVE und da auch nicht nur auf die Schadenssache bezogen.
Durch das PVP/Arena wurden schon viel zu viele Klassen und Fähigkeiten zu Grunde "balanced" und mit jeder Änderung die zu Gunsten des PVPs gemacht wird, geht der PVE-Bereich noch mehr den Bach runter.
jm2c


----------



## turageo (28. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eine imba Klasse zu spielen, kann jeder Depp. Wenn Du zeigen willst, was DU draufhast, spiele eine voll generfte Underpower Klasse!



Das Problem ist dann aber wie üblich, erst einmal die Chance zu erhalten zu zeigen was man kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weils am Anfang gerade kurz erwähnt wurde,
ist der Standardvergleich DPS>DPS und nicht Skill>DPS oder ähnliche Varianten. Da hilft es Dir auch nix wenn Du noch so gut in komplexeren Situationen
reagieren kannst, Dich schnell auf neue Situationen im Raid einstellst, weil was schief gelaufen ist o. Ä. Wenn Du nicht mind. xyz DPS fähst, bist Du der
Depp.

An dieser Stelle kommt der Punkt, wo es wieder von vorne losgeht in der Diskussion: Mir als Mage bringt es überhaupt gar nichts, wenn ein Hybride
mehr Schaden macht als ich (bei annäherend ähnlichem Equipstand), weil dann wird nicht die Hybridklasse nicht mitgenommen, sondern ich und im
Regelfall wird das auf Dauer jeden reinrassigen DDler gewaltig auf den Zeiger gehn.

Der Mage spielt sich für mich persönlich schön, keine Frage, aber man ist in den allerseltensten Fällen mal wirklich auf einen angewiesen in der Gruppe.
DPS können viele locker mithalten und sind sogar überm Mage, CC braucht man nicht mehr wie der TE schon sagt,... WBP vielleicht noch, aber sonst?
Gut, weils vorhin dran kam: Fluch aufheben und Zauberraub noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bigbear9871 (28. Januar 2009)

Atroniss schrieb:


> tut mir leid das ich das so sagen muss, aber dann kannst du deinen mage nicht spielen.
> 
> Ich bin im raid mit Jägern immer 1ter oder 2. Ich fahre mittlerweile 4,5k Dps an Flickwerk. Magier machen dicken Dmg, im Trash mit Blizzard aoe ist man auch erster.Rekord waren 5125 Dps...wir haben aber auch krieger und Hexer die krass abgehn, selbs tnen Moonkin der mindestens 4 k dps fährt.
> 
> *was meckerst du denn drüber das andere auch fetten dmg machen? willlst du dich profilieren? je mehr dmg andere klassen desto besser fürn Raid, es ist ein Gruppenspiel.*



Hmm ich spiele einem Magier und das sogar gerne (und schon seit über drei Jahren)aber solche werte wie du da aufrufst sind mir unbekannt und ich würde behaupten ich kann meinen Mage spielen.


----------



## Néstron15 (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich find mages echt heftig z.B letzten archavon 10er is unser mage (teilweise noch blau equipt) 3300 gefahren .
Ok das mit dem schmanen  stimmt das er op is ,aba is doch egal so lange dir der mage spass macht:



 mfg nestron


----------



## Bigbear9871 (28. Januar 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Naja... simma mal ehrlich... Wieso werden Mages eigentlich in Inzen mitgenommen? Ganz einfach wegen Intbuff, Tisch und der Port am Ende und das wars. Der CC ist es schon lange nicht mehr, weil den kann mittlerweile beinahe jede Klasse.
> 
> Schami kann a) CC, b) nette Totems stellen+Kampfrausch, c) kippt bei Aggro nicht gleich aus den Latschen, d) kann sich im Notfall selbst heilen, e) soviel Schaden machen wie alle anderen auch, f) einspringen falls der Heiler aus den Latschen kippt und g) er kann rezzen
> 
> ...



ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Stigmatix (28. Januar 2009)

Viele, die bisher in diesen Thread gepostet haben, und es den Palas, Schamanen, Priestern und Druiden nicht gönnen, auch Schaden machen zu können übersehen ein paar einfache, aber wichtige Fakten :

Man ist keinerfalls eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau", sondern je nach Skillung eben Healer, DDler oder Tank. Ganz wichtig. Wenn der Tank im Dreck liegt, überlebt ein Retri-Pala genausolang die Aggro eines Raidbosses, wie ein Mage auch - nämlich gar nicht. 

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Heal. Ein Shadow, der bei 50% HP des Bosses den MT healen muss, weil der Healer nicht kann (tot oder DC oder keine Lust oder was auch immer), schafft das nicht. Punkt. Es geht einfach nicht. Da kann genausogut auch der Mage anfangen zu tapen.

Wenn eine sogenannte Hybrid-Klasse einen DD-Tree hat, warum um alles in der Welt soll diese Skillung dann nicht genau so viel Dmg machen, wie die Skillungen der reinen DDs ? Wer um alles in der Welt würde sie sonst skillen ? Habt ihr die Zeit des Loladins und Ololadins schon vergessen ?

Es ist schlichtweg unmöglich, auf Lvl 80 eine Skillung auszuknobeln, die wirklich alles kann. Man muss sich festelegen. 

Welche Skillung man nimmt, muss man sich genau so überlegen, wie die Frage, welche Klasse man spielt. Eule oder Bär ist die gleiche grundlegende entscheidung, wie Mage oder Warri.
Ok, man kann schneller wechseln, muss nur ein paar Tage/Wochen Equip farmen und sich an die neue Specc gewöhnen.

Und dass man es als DDler schwerer hat, in einen Raid zu kommen wie als Tank oder Healer, das stimmt wohl auf den meisten Servern. Das gilt aber für alle DDs. 

Und extra für nen Raid umskillen, das dürften wohl auch nur die Wenigsten tun. Erstens legt man sich ja irgendwann auf eine Skillung fest, die einem am besten passt, und zweitens wird man in der Regel ja eh wieder ausgeladen, weil ein "richtiger" Healer oder Tank aufgetaucht ist, 2 Sekunden nachdem man die Talente verlernt hat.

Bleibt also nur noch der Einwand übrig, dass Hybrid-Klassen wegen ihren zahlreichen Buffs bessere Chancen haben, mitgenommen zu werden als die reinen DDler.

Dazu 2 Punkte : 

Zum einen kann jede der Klassen, um die es geht, den Raid durch einzigartige Fähigkeiten unterstützen. Sei es Intbuff, Irreführung, GS+Wichtel, Kick & Schurkenhandeldings uswusf

Zum anderen macht es bufftechnisch keinen Sinn, zB mehr als 3 (4) Palas im Raid zu haben.

Es müssten also für euch Hunter, Mages, Hexer und Schurken genug Plätze vorhanden sein. 

Vorausgesetzt, ihr seid freundlich, skillig  und postet vor allem nicht nach jedem Thrashmob das Penismeter, begleitet von empörten Kommentaren darüber, wie doof WoW doch geworden ist.

Apropos Penismeter: Das + an krit, int, mp5, spelldmg, agi usw., das ihr wegen der Buffs macht, wird schließlich auch nur euch und eurem Ego zugerechnet, und nicht demjenigen, der es gebufft hat (sehr wichtiger Punkt, wie ich finde)  also freut euch doch einfach darüber, dass es Klassen gibt, die andere Klassen unterstützen, und trotzdem so viel Dmg machen, dass sie einen Platz im Raid bekommen. Ist schließlich ein Team-Spiel.


----------



## Reecon (28. Januar 2009)

Also eines verstehe ich nicht. Kann man nicht mal seine Klasse mit Vergnügen, mit Leidenschaft - mit Spaß spielen ???

Wie soll eine Gruppe in Naxx aussehen eurer Meinung nach?   4 Krieger - 6 Priester - 15 Mages? Würde euch das mehr Spaß machen ??? 

Seit ihr anderen Leuten es nicht vergönnt - an dem Spiel teilzunehmen ???

Sollten Vergelter Paladine lieber nur Farmen (zu BC) weil sie keinen Schaden machen ???

Oder will der Mage einfach nur seine Supportklassen die ihm was bringen und ihn nicht gefährden im Damage ??? (HolyPala - SDK - SDW, usw.) ???

Wenn ihr mit euer Klasse keinen Spass habt, oder sie nicht bis zum letzten Ausreizen könnt - ist das die Schuld von anderen ???

Sollen lieber andere genervt werden, so das jeder Mage im Damage vorneliegt ??? Würde euch das beruhigen ???



BTW betroffe sollen doch HdRO spielen. Gibt kein Penismeter - selten Aggro bei den Bossen. Ich finde das das richtige für solche .........


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich hab trotzdem gerne Mages in der Gruppe. Schaden, CC, Kekse...
Ich finde der TE übertreibt. Man kann auch ohne mega-dps nützlich sein. Ich mag euch Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (28. Januar 2009)

Wer sich für den DD baum einer Klasse entscheidet sollte das Recht haben Schaden zu machen, egal welche Klasse er spielt. 

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!

Ps:



> WoW spielt nicht euch, ihr spielt WoW.



Lügner!! :O


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2009)

Ashrokse schrieb:


> Wer sich für den DD baum einer Klasse entscheidet sollte das Recht haben Schaden zu machen, egal welche Klasse er spielt.
> 
> Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!


Er macht doch Schaden, nur nicht soviel, wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hatten gestern einen Mage dabei, der genausvoeil Schaden machte, wie alle anderen. Soooo schlecht, kann er doch net sein.
Und außerdem hat er auch, egal welchen Tree geskillt, immer noch sein CC und Utility aka Kekse...


----------



## Wowneuling (28. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 3. Alle 2min in ner Stadt bekommt man ne PM ingame ob man hier oder dort hinporten könnte (Es gibt zwar nun Portale usw aber Hey lieber dem genervten Mage am P... gehn)


Sorry, aber ich verstehe beim Besten Willen nicht, was daran ein Nachteil ist. Ich glaube der Magier ist die einzige Klasse die während sie angelnd in Orgrimmar steht, mehr Gold verdient als andere in 30min farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist immer eine Sache dessen, was man daraus macht...

Ich spiele meinen Magier weiter und weiterhin aus Überzeugung. Damage hin oder her, es gibt noch andere Dinge im Game als Damage.


----------



## Altsahir (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann nur voll unterschreiben, was der TE geschrieben hat. Ich habe neulich mit Erschrecken festgestellt, das ich auf meinem Magier (main) seit über einem Monat nicht eingelogged war (Post kam zurück). Derzeit level ich einen Priester hoch.

Ich kann es nicht in Worte fassen, aber irgendwie ist der Magier Farblos geworden, er macht mir keinen Spass mehr. Er macht zwar ganz nett Schaden, aber er hat NULL survivability, NULL selbstheilung und minimalen support er kann NUR damage machen, sonst nix, denn kekse kann ich mir zur Not auch im Laden kaufen. Portale und Int buff ... naja.

Ich heule hier nicht rum, ich sage nur MIR macht er keinen Spass mehr, ich twinke lieber.

Gruß Alts


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

also das sie die klassen ähnlich machen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 

ich meine was soll das das der kriegen nun spotten kann bis 30 meter sry ist doch kein pala -.-


----------



## Sinthorix (28. Januar 2009)

ich weiss nicht was ihr gegen Hybrid klassen habt?

Ich selber spiel nen Schamanen.

Und warum darf ein Eleschaman denn euer Ansicht nach nicht genau so viel DMG machen?
Wie ein Magier?

und *mimimi* ned so doof rum
wenn du den Mage nur darum spielst dan *pech*

ausserdem, joa der Schami kann sich nun halt mal Selbstheilen?
Mage haben dafür viele andere nützliche Fähigkeiten?

Entfluchen, etc   Tischchen?

und 2. Schami können nicht mehr so doll Supporten?

die Totems sind teilweise nur die schlechten aushilfsmodelle, was ander Klasse eh könenn und leider nicht stackt?

1. Imgrimm Totem
1. Manareg / Lifereg
und 1 Mal Caster Tempo

Stärke Bew   stackt ned mit DK
Angrifftempo hat auch DK
Rüsi / Pala


----------



## Natsumee (28. Januar 2009)

also schamis können sehr wohl gut supporten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein mage ist doch eh nur noch gut wegen 2 sachen 

tisch und int buff

das sheepen bringt imo echt nix


----------



## Sinthorix (28. Januar 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> ich versteh ncith, wie sich die mages beschweren können, die sind bei uns im raid immer unter den top dds zu finden, und 3/4 mages bei uns fahren zwischen 5000-6000 dps an flickwerk z.b.
> dazwischen liegen eulen, ele shamis, offkrieger und jäger.
> 
> und als schurke hast du zu tun mit 4k dps mitzuhalten. lol
> ...




omq?

dann haben sie alle keinen SKILL!!

Schurken sind meiner Meinung nacht immer noch Supper DDs
Und sind bei uns (je nach Boss halt gibt ja Caster + Melee Bosse)
meist in den ersten 3 Rängen mit viel DPS oOo


----------



## Ghoreon (28. Januar 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Kann man Naxxramas 10 Clearen mit 10 Paladinen? Ja
> 
> [...]
> 
> Magier sind Schadensmacher, weder Arkan, Frost noch Feuer mögen nen guten Jäger oder DK im Schaden übertrumpfen.



Dann möchte ich mal sehen, wie die 10 Palas mit den Flüchen bei Noth udn Sapphiron klarkommen^^ Viel Spaß beim Gegenheilen.




Ohmnia schrieb:


> Sorry aber das glaub ich dir schlicht und einfach nicht. In der Topgilde meines Realms fahren die Top DD's (was meist ein Jäger ist) 3700dps Max.
> 
> lol 5.4k dps.. Frostfeuerball hat ohne Heldentum und Eisige Adern ne Castzeit von 2.87 sek.. das wären bei 5.4dps krits von über 10k, das schafft kein Mage bei jedem Schuss um den Dps Aufrecht zu halten, mit allen Proccs schaffen die Topmages unseres Realms 3400dps.
> 
> ...



Ich schaue mir grundsätzlich nur dps und dmg über einen gesamten Bossfight an. Dass 3,4K dps da die oberste Fahnenstange sind, ist, mit Verlaub, Quark. Ich hab noch lange nicht das beste Equip, das ich haben kann, und komme trotzdem locker über 3K dps in einem normalen Bossfight. Neulich noch bei Archavon, und da muss man sich ja sogar noch ein bissl bewegen bzw wird hochgeschleudert etc, also noch nichtmal Flickwerk oder so. Also bin ich mit meinem noch nicht Top-Equip schon besser als die "Top Mages" Eures Realms? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Im übrigen sind 10K Crits echt kein Problem. Da kommste auch mal locker über 13K (und zwar nicht nur mit allen trinkets) und mit  besserem Equip ist noch mehr drin. Dank Sockelung und Skillpunkten hab ich ne effektive Critrate von ca. 60% und auch das ist steigerungsfähig.




Siilverberg schrieb:


> Also wenn ich immer "Reiner" oder wie der Te sagte "Rein rassiger" DD lese wird mir ein wenig schlecht und ich fühle an eine gewissen Zeit zurückerinnert aber gut lassen wir das.



Danke, dass mal wieder jemand Godwin's Law bestätigt. Echt unnötig. Aber gut, dass Dir immerhin nur "ein wenig schlecht" wird -.-


Ansonsten kann ich als Mage ohne Egoprobleme nochmal bekräftigen: Der Shadow, der Eleshami, der Retripala etc. sollen *alle* meinetwegen ähnlich viel Schaden machen wie ich. Ich hinterlasse mit Versengen ja auch noch nen Debuff, der die Critchance erhöht, als Deep Frost könnte mein Ele auch Mana reggen etc. Kommt mal klar in Eurer Welt (alle die whinen) und fühlt Euch nicht wie der Mittelpunkt des Universums. Dann spielt es sich entspannter.


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

@TE:

Bei BC hattest du ja recht: je weiter man im Content kam desto mehr viel er mage zurück. 
In Wotlk: Mage ist fast immer oben.Beim trash zwar gern die shadows aber wenn ein mage beim bosskampf nicht unter den ersten 5 liegt hat er irgendwas falsch gemacht. Magier sind in meinen augen wieder die Top-Damage klasse. Gerade mit der neuen arkan skillung liegt man, wenn man sich denn mühe gibt, so gut wie immer vor den anderen. 
Und wie spielt sich der char: in meinen augen genau richtig: manamanagement muss man dringend beachten. Man kann den schaden kontinuierlich hoch halten und wenns gefordert ist dreht man nochmal richtig auf. Arkane macht, eisige Adern, buff vom edelstein... alles sachen von denen nur der mage selber profitiert... und die skalieren auch noch mit kampfrausch und konsorten.
Dazu noch die 10% crit vom scorch bei einem ffb mage ohne die ein raid ja kaum gehen will.
Andere Klassen suchen sich händeringend +hit zusammen, doch beim mage: pustekuchen: 6% aus der skillung...da bekommen die anderen tränen in den augen. Biste ffb mage hast die zwar nciht aber hey was solls: crit macht 340% mehr damage... da kannst zur Not auf mal daneben ballern.

4k dps auf den boss sind kein prob, da müssen sich z.B. hexer gewaltig strecken.. und die können auch nix anderes als dd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also stopp whine... mages gehören eher generft als gebuffed, sag ich als mage.
al n 25er mit arcane mage: WWS


----------



## Agharnius (28. Januar 2009)

Was vergessen wird ist doch, dass die klasse nicht entscheidet ob jmd im Raid mitgenommen wird oder nicht. Ich entscheide dass nach dem Verhalten der Leute, damals Kara, War der Vergelter auch armselig im Schaden, aber da ich neun Leute hatte, denen es Spaß gemacht hat mit mir zu spielen, war das nicht der Punkt. AUch jetzt wo der Schaden geboostet wurde, würde ich, wenn ich eine Grp zusammenstelle, immer Leute mitnehmen die ich kenne und weiss, dass sie die Bosse beherrschen und sozial kompetent sind. Wenn von denen keiner on is, würde ich nach klassen entscheiden, aber auch da halt auf Ausgewogenheit achten. Niemand kann mir ernsthaft weißmachen wollen, dass er als MAge keinen Raidplatz findet. Und solange man Plätze findet, ist der Schaden da nicht eh wurscht? 
Und ob man als Hybrid Schaden macht, Heilt oder Tankt hängt eben von der Skillung ab, aber ich würde nicht sagen ich kann alles drei, und schon gar nicht gleichzeitig, ich sammel ja nicht drei Equips und würfel den Tanks die Plattenrüssi weg, damit ich dann die ganze zeit Tank skillen kann, wozu ich keine Lust habe.


----------



## Ghoreon (28. Januar 2009)

EoEBank schrieb:


> Andere Klassen suchen sich händeringend +hit zusammen, doch beim mage: pustekuchen: 6% aus der skillung...da bekommen die anderen tränen in den augen.



Nicht ganz, mehr als 3% gibts nicht mehr, seit sie den Ghosthit weggepatcht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (28. Januar 2009)

ich hab nen druiden und es gab zeiten wo ich alles lieber gespielt hätte warum ich mir auch twink hochgezogen habe .. aber atm ist es so das mein main .. der druide also .. wieder meine lieblingsklasse ist, und ich möchte ihn nicht missen!


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, mehr als 3% gibts nicht mehr, seit sie den Ghosthit weggepatcht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




3% Präzison + 3% aus dem arkanaum für arkan magier...


----------



## Ghoreon (28. Januar 2009)

EoEBank schrieb:


> 3% Präzison + 3% aus dem arkanaum für arkan magier...



Jo, nur dass dann auf keinen Zauber 6% wirken, sondern auf Frost und Feuer 3% udn auf Arkan 3%.


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

Die neue Präzision welche im Frostbaum ist zählt auf alle 3 Talentbäume.
Mfg Mephion


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Jo, nur dass dann auf keinen Zauber 6% wirken, sondern auf Frost und Feuer 3% udn auf Arkan 3%.




Patchnotes3.08: Elementare Präzision: Wurde in 'Präzision' umbenannt und funktioniert nun mit allen Zaubern.


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

Ach und was man hier noch liest von wegen Mages mit mehr als 5k dps sei net drin..ist ohne Probleme drin selbst jetzt noch wo Arkan wieder genervt wurde.. mit FFB gehts auch locker um die 5k dps..

Liebe Grüße..Mephi


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

Mephion schrieb:


> Ach und was man hier noch liest von wegen Mages mit mehr als 5k dps sei net drin..ist ohne Probleme drin selbst jetzt noch wo Arkan wieder genervt wurde.. mit FFB gehts auch locker um die 5k dps..
> 
> Liebe Grüße..Mephi




Ham se heut was generft, grad nicht auf dem laufenden....


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

Arkan wurde gestern schon gehotfixt..leider..
Hab dennoch mit genervter Arkanskillung 5,6k dps gefahren..ist halt nur nervig manaintensiv


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

Was ham se denn geändert?


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

Ham im hotfixt gemacht das die Missle deinen stack vom schock bricht und der beschuss ihn net mehr mit einfängt..
weiterhin soll wohl auch der damagebuff das schocks net mehr stacken also 15% bleiben..damit ist die skillung halt um einiges schlechter und FFb wieder krasser


----------



## EoEBank (28. Januar 2009)

Graaa.... naja eine woche arkan war auch nett...


----------



## Mephion (28. Januar 2009)

hatte erst am montag umgespecct..hatte das davor net mitgekriegt..naja muss an die arbeit


----------



## Gerbalin (28. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...



Das wichtigste hast vergessen, Du kannst nen Tischlein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so muss der Rest schonmal nichtskaufen. In Portal sind auch gut und bissi dmg macht der Mage ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (28. Januar 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> *Ironie*Ja, voll kagge ey! Mein Rouge trägt jetzt nach zwei Jahren immer noch Leda, voll shice. Will auch Pladde bekommn wie da Deathhnite. Un heiln kann ich mir auch net, Blizz was soll der Kagg? *Ironie Ende*
> 
> Tut mir leid, wollte dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber um die Sinnlosigkeit dieser beiden "Nachteile" aufzuzeigen, musste ich eben schwer überzeichnen.
> 
> ...



/unterschrieben vom Kriegertank ^^
PS: will mich selbst healen können und Schildblock wieder daueraktiv haben dürfen *mimimi*


----------



## Ghoreon (28. Januar 2009)

Mephion schrieb:


> Die neue Präzision welche im Frostbaum ist zählt auf alle 3 Talentbäume.
> Mfg Mephion



Mein Fehler, danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hilft nem FF-Mage leider auch nicht viel^^ Außerdem frage ich mich, warum sie es dann nicht mal wieder in Tier1 des Baums verschieben.


----------



## Scharamo (28. Januar 2009)

Sorry, aber was habt ihr dagegen das Hybriden schaden machen. Wir können uns heilen? Ja und? Wenn ich im Raid Elementar oder Verstärker skille habe ich nicht vor zu heilen sondern will Schaden machen.

Hexer, Magier Priester etc. unterstüten den raid auch und machen trotzdem DMG. Ihr habt doch nur Angst das ihr im Recount einen Platz nach hinten rutscht.


----------



## Angelsilver (28. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> 3. Alle 2min in ner Stadt bekommt man ne PM ingame ob man hier oder dort hinporten könnte (Es gibt zwar nun Portale usw aber Hey lieber dem genervten Mage am P... gehn)




wo sind die portale in IF und SW ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in Dalaran oder Shatt wird sicher keiner wegen port fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (28. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...



1. Als Schattenpriester trag ich immer noch Stoff

2. Ich mach weniger Schaden wie ein Mage oder ein HM

3. Dauernd das dämlich Angewhisper - kannste heilen.

4. Ich muss mir meine Mana Tränke kaufen oder erbeuten, da hast du es noch richtig gut. 

Nicht nur du hast Probleme - ich hab noch ein Taschentuch, lass uns zusammen heulen.


----------



## Elishebat (28. Januar 2009)

Angelsilver schrieb:


> wo sind die portale in IF und SW ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch, ist mir schon passiert. Ich hab ihn dann freundlich auf die Portale hingewiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (28. Januar 2009)

Hm.. ich habe auch nen mage .. liege zwar nie, ( Früher , ja früher ... stand ne Mage immer ganz oben ) ganz oben im Dam , aber trotzdem  habe ich probs das ich den Tank nicht die Aggro klaue also mein fazit dazu ein Mage braucht TODSTELLEN , wie ein Jäge um dam machen zu können .. Eisblock hat nen zu langen Cd .. das wäe mein vorschlag um ne Mage zu verbessern ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Achtung ironie!!!!
Naja.. haben zwar viel verändert aber was solls , muss ich mit leben und bei Raids darf ich auch noch teilnehmen also isses noch nicht so schlimm mit den Mages ^^ Solltes mal soweit kommen das mein Mage nur noch zum Tisch machen in Raids nützlich ist und danach vom Raid als nicht brauchbar rausgeschmissen wird  , tja dann ... dann würde ich mir Sorgen machen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber solange das so nicht ist und mir mein Mage noch Spass macht ist und bleibt mein Main mein Mage !!!!


----------



## MannyB (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm,

ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum jeder immer meint er müsse ein Klasse spielen um dort der beste, größte, schönste sein?

Ich habe als Main einen Heildruiden, weil ich den einfach gerne spiele. Fertig. Genauso wie meinen Deff-Tank und Shadowpriest als Twinks. 

Ok ich spiele eben öfter Inzen, da ist das Teamplay wichtiger als das Solospiel. Und da ich fast ausschließlich mit der Gilde gehe, ich hasse Randomgruppen, klappt das zusammenspiel super.

Diese ganzen Recount Stats sehe ich persönlich eher als virtueller "Lümmel"-vergleich. Außerdem sagen sie gar nichts darüber aus, ob man seinen Char spielen kann!!!

Ciao,

Clawfist


----------



## Lord Gama (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke der Mage wird bald wieder gepusht. Regelmäßig ist eine Klasse "overpowered". Ich denke da an die Paladine die vor kurzem noch sehr kräftig zugeschlagen haben. Oder vor einiger Zeit die Jäger und Hexenmeister. Im Grunde musst du deine Klasse nur gut spielen, dann machst auch genug Dmg. 

Irgendwann werden wir Magier wieder mächtig sein und anderen die Schädel einäschern. In dem Moment denk bitte an meine Worte.

;-)


----------



## Turismo (28. Januar 2009)

Also das sie den Schami gepusht haben finde ich ziemlich gut weil er ist den anderen Klassen im Dmg ziemlich hinterher gehingt...

Aber du hast recht solangsam werden alle Klassen gleich und jeder kann alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da geht das Individuum unter und es macht nicht mehr soviel Spaß...

Hoffe die ändern das wieder !!!

SO LONG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonnai (28. Januar 2009)

Das ganze Gerede von wegen der Mage macht keinen Schaden, stimm ich nicht zu. Sicher ist es zu einem Teil Equipabhängig, aber was mir in letzter Zeit bei unseren Raids aufgefallen ist: Selbst ein Verstärker kommt gegen unsere Mages nicht an, wenn sie auf ein Stat achten


*Haste*


Versucht mal einem Mage, der bei Trinket-Procc zeitweise einen Haste-Wert von 900+ hat im Dmg abzuhängen. Vergesst es.


Und zum Thema Tisch, Buff und Portal, sowie CC und Decurse

Wenns euch nervt sagt eurem Raid doch einfach mal

Essen und Trinken könnt ihr beim Gastwirt kaufen!
Int-Buff bekommt ihr durch Rollen vom Inschriftenkundler!
Und wenn ihr nach Dalaran wollt, nehmt euren Ruhestein!
Verwandeln können auch Schamanen!
Entfluchen können Schamis und Druiden!

Und wenn eure Gilde dann mal einen Raid ohne einen Mage gemacht hat, werden sie Alternativen finden für das sogenannte "Supporting".

Den Dmg aber, den ein guter Mage macht, egal ob PVP oder PVE ist nicht so einfach wett zu machen.



In dem Sinne
Immer locker durch die Hose atmen
Tonnai

P.S. wegen Portalgenerve einfach mal DND rein machen: Brotbackautomat kapput, Wasserspender leer und Portale nicht geskillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (28. Januar 2009)

Och ihr seid immer nur am Jammern. und am jammern ... und am jammern...

Ey ich wär viel lieber Wal als Mensch, 7 Millarden gibts von denen schon, alle Atmen, trinken essen, schlafen...
Voll der Einheitsbrei.
Als Wal wärs viel cooler, seit neusten Updates ständ ich dann sogar unter Artenschutz.
Und überhaupt is ein Wal voll das Roxx0rindividuum. ABER halt, das is ja auch ein Säugetier... und Atmen tuts auch.
Dann wär ich lieber Fisch.
Oder Vogel...
Ach ne ich bleib doch Mensch, da kann ich mich wenigstens über alles und jeden aufregen.


----------



## Thrainan (28. Januar 2009)

Ein Mage braucht imho auch nicht erster im dmg sein. Den wenn ich nen Intbuff will muss ich einen mitnehmen, auch wenn er nur im mittelfeld landen sollte. 
Und ja nen tisch ist auch nen Grund. Support ist doch eine tolle Sache, bringt nix im recount, aber der geistig gesunde Spieler supportet gerne und freut sich seinem raid was gutes zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das beste CC im Spiel hat der Mage noch immer. Schamiefroschen kommt nicht mit, sapen von Schurken auch nicht. Eisfallen? keine chance. Aktuell ist CC zwar noch nicht sehr gefragt, das soll sich ja aber ab patch 3.1 wieder bessern.


----------



## Alex.L (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ele schami und bei uns machen tatsächlich eles mehr schaden als mages, aber nur geringfügig^^

Und ich bin auch sehr erstaunt darüber, das blizz die schamanen so extrem gebufft haben und wer hier was quaselt von nerf, sollte sich mal auf mmo anschauen was blizz mit eles noch vor hat....denn ele schamis solln nochmals zusätzlich gebufft werden was den schaden betrifft.

Aber hexer und mages werden trotzdem gerne in raids aufegenommen, lieber als eles. Bei uns ist das zumindest so, wir haben 2 eles in der gilde und unser raidleiter sagt das reicht an schamis^^.....mages haben wir 5

das sagt alles -..-"


----------



## Alex.L (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ele schami und bei uns machen tatsächlich eles mehr schaden als mages, aber nur geringfügig^^

Und ich bin auch sehr erstaunt darüber, das blizz die schamanen so extrem gebufft haben und wer hier was quaselt von nerf, sollte sich mal auf mmo anschauen was blizz mit eles noch vor hat....denn ele schamis solln nochmals zusätzlich gebufft werden was den schaden betrifft.

Aber hexer und mages werden trotzdem gerne in raids aufegenommen, lieber als eles. Bei uns ist das zumindest so, wir haben 2 eles in der gilde und unser raidleiter sagt das reicht an schamis^^.....mages haben wir 5

das sagt alles -..-"


----------



## BrdDaSram (28. Januar 2009)

Tonnai schrieb:


> Das ganze Gerede von wegen der Mage macht keinen Schaden, stimm ich nicht zu. Sicher ist es zu einem Teil Equipabhängig, aber was mir in letzter Zeit bei unseren Raids aufgefallen ist: Selbst ein Verstärker kommt gegen unsere Mages nicht an, wenn sie auf ein Stat achten
> 
> 
> *Haste*
> Entfluchen können Schamis und Druiden!



Nur ein geskillter Heilschamane kann entfluchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen und sehe es genauso! Mittlerweile sind die Hybrid Klassen (Pala, Schami, Druiden) viel viel zu stark und können jede Aufgabe übernehmen und das genauso gut wie jede andere Klasse! 

Die reinen DDs sind davon auch sehr betroffen, da sie nichts anderes können als Schaden machen! Und im Moment nehm ich eine Gruppe lieber eine Eule / Retri / ele schami mit als z.B. nen Schurken oder nen Hexer (bei gleichem equipment) da bekomm ich neben dem Schaden noch support!


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> schattenpriester sind kein supporter mehr, im schaden jedoch auch um einiges zurück, und die fähigkeit, mal eben nen heal casten zu können, kam so gut wie nie vor, außer bei bossen die heiler stunnen (hdz4) dann brauchteste für 10 sec heilen, aber es ist immer nen hybrid dabei und von daher ist das eher schecht die aufgabe übernehmen zu müssen -
> 
> weiß nicht was du hast. priester (schatten) müssten mal verstärkt werden




Hier mußte ich lachen!

Der Shadow ist im pve sehr gut und kann mit allen Klassen im dmg mithalten bzw. meistens auch auf Platz 1 stehen! Man muss nur wissen wie und nicht sturr die BC-Rota fahren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (28. Januar 2009)

Blizz macht aus nur einem Grund alle klassen gleich stark vom dmg her, bzw von den CC's


Damals war es immer das gleiche   Tank, Heiler und Mage    quasi stamm plätze


Sie haben es geändert damit man mit jeder Konstelation durch die ini's kann


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Januar 2009)

Iceman13 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hexer - weiterhin guter DDler (man muss halt spielen können, dann sind sie weiterhin unter den TOP5) (reiner DD)
> Schurke - auch immer noch guter DDler (Dmg und Unterbrechung sind immer gern gesehen) (reiner DD)
> ...



Was deine Einteilung der reinen DDs angeht kann ich bis auf den DK zustimmen. Es stimmt schon das viele DK Tanks einfach nur schlecht sind (und ich muss es wissen, ich durfte die schon diverse heilen), aber die wirklich wenigen die das Prinzip mit einem DK zu tanken richtig verstanden haben sind gut.
Aber bei den anderen Einstufungen liegst du meilenweit daneben... Deiner Ansicht nach taugt jeder Hybrind nur als Heiler oder im Fall von Dudus noch so gerade als Tank...
Wozu bitte hat ein Schami von Anfang an 2 DD-Bäume gehabt? Weil er nie als DD gedacht war?! So ein Bullshit!
Paladine waren nie zum heilen gedacht, sie waren als Buff- und Supporter-Klasse gedacht, welchen Zweck sie neben ihrer Hauptaufgabe (40 Mann durch- und um-buffen) erfüllen sollten war schon immer Heiler, Tank und DD aber nie so gut wie die Spezialisten.
Und das du den Mage als Top DD im Feuerspec bezeichnest disqualifiziert dich selbst, die Mages mit hohem DPS haben Frost-Feuer-Spec...

Ich bin überzeugter Hybrid-Spieler, und trotzdem verlange ich das meine Klasse alles richtig gut kann und das ist aus folgendem Grund auch nicht lächerlich:
Ich specce auf Heiler - ich mache keinen Schaden und kann nicht tanken
Ich specce auf Tank - ich kann nicht heilen und mache nur in bestimmten Situationen moderaten Schaden (aber das gilt auch für Krieger-Tanks die es ja deiner Meinung nach nur noch geben sollte)
Ich specce auf DD - ich kann nicht heilen und nicht tanken (beim Tanken gibt es zwar ausnahmen, das gilt  aber auch genau so für Off-Krieger, einige Gegner sind halt dafür gemacht von DDs getankt zu werden (Bossadds))
Also: wenn ich meine anderen Fähigkeiten aufgebe dann will ich auch das wo drauf ich mich spezialisiere auch richtig können, sonst müsste  ich nicht drauf speccen...
Anfangen zu heulen dürft ihr wenn ein Druide plötzlich in Moonkin-Form heilen darf...

Das die reinen DDs dabei mehr Konkurenz bei der Gruppensuche haben ist klar, das relativert sich aber auch ganz schnell wenn man das Plätze Verhältniss Tanks <> Heiler <> DDs in einem Raid betrachtet...

Ausserdem: ihr reinen DDs (ich habe noch nie einen Tank jammern hören das eine andere Klasse mehr Aggro erzeugt) habt Angst um eure Gruppenplätze und fordert deshalb das alle Hybrid-Klassen quasi den DD-Spec totgenervt bekommen. Das Resulat daraus wäre allerdings das ja auch die Tank und Heal-Spec totgenerft werden müssten weil es ja Hybriden sind und die ja nichts so gut können sollen wie eine "reine Klasse", dafür müsste dann natürlich der Support hochgeschrauft werden.
Was passiert? Ihr reinen DDs sucht stundenlang nach Krieger und Priester weil das ja komischerweise die einzigen Klassen sind die noch in der Lage sind einen 5er Ini zu tanken und zu heilen weil die anderen Klassen in ihren Specs nur noch supporten können und Hybrid-Klassen finden eh keine 5er Gruppen mehr weil wegen dem support machen die "ja eh keinen Schaden" bzw. kriegen den Tank nicht durchgeheilt...

Hört endlich mit diesem Neid und NERF PLX!!!11einself!1!! - Geschreie auf und freut eucht das eure "Supporter" auch einen guten Teil zum Schaden beitragen denn so bleibt nicht alles nur an euch hängen.

(btw: nur zur Klarstellung, ich spiele zwar nur Hybriden aber keinen davon im DD-Spec)

Allgemein gefällt mir die Vereinheitlichung auch nicht, aber ich kann mit der Situation leben und dazu gehört halt auch DPS- und Supportfähigkeiten-Angleichung bei reinen DDs und Hybriden...


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Blizz macht aus nur einem Grund alle klassen gleich stark vom dmg her, bzw von den CC's
> 
> 
> Damals war es immer das gleiche   Tank, Heiler und Mage    quasi stamm plätze
> ...



Da geb ich dir Recht! Damals anno 2005 da brauchte man immer einen Krieger, einen Priester und einen mage hat man auch immer mit genommen wegen CC und aoe dmg! Da sind bestimmt viele Klassen auf der strecke geblieben!


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> 1. Als Schattenpriester trag ich immer noch Stoff
> 
> 2. Ich mach weniger Schaden wie ein Mage oder ein HM
> 
> ...




zu 1.) Du sollst nicht in den Nahkampf bzw. sieht Stoff am schönsten aus^^

zu 2.) Dann sind die Mages/HM viel besser ausgerüstet oder du machst was falsch

zu 3.) Shadows können keinen Heiler ersetzen u. ich werd nie danach gefragt

zu4.) Dispersion, Schattengeist, Vampirumarmung, Inner Fokus - Shadows haben nur selten Manaprobleme

*reichDirmeinTaschentuchdaichesnichtbrauche*


----------



## Wiegehtwas (28. Januar 2009)

Naja... ich hab mittlerweile 2 chars auf 80 und 6 die zwischen 70 und 80 sind. 

nein ich spiele nicht Tag und Nacht, sonst wären die alle 80. Der einzige char der wirklich nach Nordend passt ist der Todesritter. Er wird mit jedem level stärker.

Alle anderen werden schwächer und haben kaum eine Möglichkeit bis level 78 dagegen an zu kommen. Mit level 78 lässt man sich die 08/15 Nordendrüssi bauen , die besser als T6 ist und spielt damit bis 80. Oh wat ist dat langweilig.....

Auf 80 angekommen, will man dann inis gehen... nein geht nicht die sind nur den 2k Dpsspacken reserviert. Kein Wunder , die haben auch auf Level 80 bis zu doppelt soviel life, dps, rüssi und Mana wie du. Und... für non Hero ...findest keine Gruppen.

So und nun zum Thema selbstheilen... Todesritter 1a , Dudu ne lachnummer , Schami bei ensprechendem Skill 1a, Krieger bei den Dmg fängt der kaum schaden, Hexer geht noch, Mage kannst vergessen, Hunter  Bm braucht keine bei Mobs ansonsten Opfer, Priester , jo solange er nicht Shadow rumrennt.

Fazit die oben angeführten klassen hatten früher ein ausgewogenes Verhältniss zwischen Dmg und Erholungsphase. Das ist mit WotLk völlig abhanden gekommen und durch mobs ersetzt worden die , einzeln allesamt eine Lachnummer sind. Hast du es aber mit mehreren zu tun, trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. 


PS : Mein Dk war einmal in der 25er PVPhero 1kWinter... und trägt jetzt eine Brust mit Itemlevel 213 ... schön... aber trotzdem lächerlich....


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Timme19 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass meine seine Klasse nach dem Handling und Vorlieben aussuchen sollte und nicht guckt ob der nun imba roxxor dmg macht. Dein Mage soll dir vom Spielverhalten Spaß machen. Ob du nun erster zweiter oder fünfter im Penismeter bist ist doch vollkommen egal.
> Wenn du deshalb deinen Mage nicht mehr spielen willst na dann viel Vergnügen beim Leveln jeder Klasse ( jede Klasse ist mal besser und mal schlechter)
> ...
> mfg



=) jaja... da aber jeder nur noch mit dem Penismeter um sich wirft und leute mit unter 1000K dps (jaja scherz)
gar nicht mehr mitgenommen werden, hab ich meinen mage nach 4 jahren in die Ecke gestellt und spiele nen dudu.
Ich muss nichtmal geistig anwesend sein um Allys zu killen, kein Stress mehr, der Bär ist eh mindestens 20 sek unsterblich dank Critimmun,
30K life und Rasender Regeneration.

Mein Tipp: Lass es!
Mage ist geil und in BC waren wir schon generft aber noch erträglich, jetzt geht es gar nicht mehr,
EIN Fehler (zu langsam geblinzelt, Frostnova trifft nicht oder sonst was) und du bist down weil der andere
durch deine imba 2k rüssi dich eh mit 2 Hits wegmacht.

Schade drum, Mage war wirklich geil früher, jetzt ist es nur noch ätzend.

Wenns sie irgendwann wieder ändern spiel ich den weiter, aber bis dahin...

(Und diese tollen "Ja du musst ja nicht immer der dickste DD sein!" Sprüche... Haaalllloo ;?) Brain afk? Was kann ich als mage denn sonst noch ausser dmg?
NICHTS ) (porten, buffen , sheepen, wassercasten geil so einen Char wollt ich immernschonmal!!! -.- )


----------



## Timebreaker (28. Januar 2009)

Hiho ... 

Lieber TE ...

1. Seid wan spielt man eine Klasse weil sie Dmg vorteile oder ´wie du es ja anscheinend bei deinem Mage möchtest IMBA vorteile hat  O.o ??? 
2. Wo steht dass Supporter kein Hohen DMG fahren dürfen wen sie auf DMG geskillt und besseres Equip haben wie du ? 
3. Wir sind in WOTLK nicht mehr in Classic oder BC , zeiten ändern sich 
4. Ich dachte dass geflame hört endlich mal auf und alle finden sich mit den neuen Tatsachen des Spiels ab aber irgendwie passt es immernoch keinem -.-


Blizzard versucht es jeder Klasse gleich zu machen weil sich manche benachteiligt fühlten .. naja gewisse klassen sollten gewissen support bieten schon klar aber so wie es jetzt ist finde ich dass gameplay momentan sehr interessant , jaja der content iss zu easy dass stimmt aber wer weiß was noch kommt 


mfg


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugter Hybrid-Spieler, und trotzdem verlange ich das meine Klasse alles richtig gut kann und das ist aus folgendem Grund auch nicht lächerlich:
> Ich specce auf Heiler - ich mache keinen Schaden und kann nicht tanken
> Ich specce auf Tank - ich kann nicht heilen und mache nur in bestimmten Situationen moderaten Schaden (aber das gilt auch für Krieger-Tanks die es ja deiner Meinung nach nur noch geben sollte)
> Ich specce auf DD - ich kann nicht heilen und nicht tanken (beim Tanken gibt es zwar ausnahmen, das gilt  aber auch genau so für Off-Krieger, einige Gegner sind halt dafür gemacht von DDs getankt zu werden (Bossadds))
> ...




Blaa... es ist einfach Unfair wenn jemand wie ein Shami der sich spontan hochheilen kann als Melee genausoviel Dmg macht wie ein mage.
und "überzeugter Hybridspieler" ja sicher, deswegen hab ich mir nen Dudu geholt, unsterlich sein und max dmg und dazu noch tanken können, was will man mehr?
Aber das anderen Klassen so nicht nur der Sinn verloren geht ist doch klar, ich hab immer gerne Verstärker mitgenommen auch mit weniger dmg einfach weil der Support und die Totems das gesamtbild der Grp so pushen das sich ein Shami oder sonst was immer lohnt. Aber ausser Tischlein lohnt sich ein mage für nichts mehr.
Klar ist Verstärker ein Dmg Skill, und sollte auch Dmg machen, aber halt einfach nicht mehr als ein mage.
Und ich hab auch nen Shami auf 80 (Verstärker) und der macht dicksten Dmg mit so einer kinderleichten Rotation..


Und GZ! an den Sepp ein post höher das er sich extra für diesen sinnfrei post angemeldet hat!! /applaus


----------



## Camô (28. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Naja das mit den hybriden ist ne einfach sache, machen sie weniger dmg als nen voll DDler nimmt man sie nicht mit. Fertig aus. Den ernsthaft, ich brauche keinen Schattenpriester der "auch mal heilt". Er soll dmg machen und aus. Fürs heilen nehm ich richtige heiler.
> Genauso ist es bei Klassen die Tanken. Von der warte her muss es halt so sein. Matürlich gibt es noch diverse tolle buffs ect. jedoch haben die selten was mit der skillung zu tun, oder nur wenig.


Absolut richtig. Ich verstehe die Sorgen des TE, doch wie war es Pre-Woltk und besonders Pre-BC? Ich spiele Zeit meines WoW-Lebens einen Feral, jetzt Katze. Aufgrund der gleichen Skillung war man IMMER auch zum Tanken verurteilt, womit ich mich nach ner gewissen Zeit auch anfreunden konnte.
Aber mal im ernst: Es kann doch nicht sein, dass bestimmte Skillungsvarianten wie zB Vergelter oder Ele damals nur in Elitegilden Anklang fanden (Gilden, die mit jeder Klasse und Skillung arbeiteten). Aber versuch doch mal ne anständige Gruppe für ne heroische Ini zu finden, selten fühlte ich mich so dermaßen ingame diskriminiert.
Und btw - beim WoW-Beginn wusste ich nicht, welche "untergeordnete" Rolle ich mit meinem Char habe, das hatte mich damals noch nicht zu interessieren, und nach mühsamen Leveln nachträglich bestraft zu werden ...
Das mit dem CC ist aber echt ein Manko, aber behoben werden wird das bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## AmigaLink (28. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich die Kommentare hier lese könnte ich Kotzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Main ist Feuermage, mein Maintwink ist Verstärker Schamane und mein Farmchar ist Todesritter.
Die Aussage des Threaderstellers ist vollkommen richtig. Der Mage hat bei Blizzards Buffaktionen die Arschkarte gezogen! Denn solange der Mage nicht zu mindestens 60% Epic trägt, wird er von jedem anderen *Blau Equipten* DD Spielend im Penismeter überholt. Selbst Tanks liegen im Gesamtschaden (nicht in der DPS) da manchmal höher als der Mage.
Im Raid ist das egal. Aber in der Zeit die man benötigt um den Char Raidfähig zu machen, kann man als Mage durchaus die Motivation verlieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein 76er Schamane trägt noch zu 80% seine lvl 70 Epics und macht jetzt schon mehr Schaden als mein Mage mit 80 gemacht hat, als er noch Blau Equipt war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das sich der Schamane mal locker mit 5 Mobs gleichzeitig anlegen kann (gestern waren es sogar einmal 8) und der Mage meistens schon bei 3 Mobs auf dem Friedhof landet, dann dürfte klar sein warum es Demotivierend sein kann wenn man einen Mage Spielt.

An den Threadersteller:
Lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Rüste deinen Mage aus und du wirst sehen er macht Schaden. 
Einen Mage zu Spielen macht Spaß und ist im Solo-PvE bei weitem anspruchsvoller als andere DD-Klassen.


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Blaa... es ist einfach Unfair wenn jemand wie ein Shami der sich spontan hochheilen kann als Melee genausoviel Dmg macht wie ein mage.
> Klar ist Verstärker ein Dmg Skill, und sollte auch Dmg machen, aber halt einfach nicht mehr als ein mage.
> Und ich hab auch nen Shami auf 80 (Verstärker) und der macht dicksten Dmg mit so einer kinderleichten Rotation..
> 
> ...




Aber im Raid braucht normal weder Schami noch Mages sich hochheilen - dafür gibt es Heiler!
Ein Hybrid der auf dmg geskillt ist, kann niemals einen Heiler ersetzen!

Und zu deinem hochheilenden Schamanen: Dafür kann ein Magier Gegner festfrosten, wegblinzeln und hat seinen Eisblock. Würd sagen 1:3 oder?


----------



## Ichini (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die hälfte durch und nun will ich auch meine meinung sagen.

<<<<<Ist auch Mage

Ich verstehe wieso er sagt die mages sterben . Sag mir eine Klasse vor BC die an Magier heran kommt?
Und noch was der Mage stirbt höchstens weil, alle die einen Mage haben sind sich gewöhnt den höchsten dmg zu machen und dann?
Auchnidon war 4 im Penismeter noch vor dem Heiler aber wieso? Ganz einfach bis ich mal nen Cast draussen hab ist der mob schon tot..
Und noch was mages critten wie blöde. Aber nun der scheiss mit als mage kann ich nicht 2 mobs gleichzeitig hauen.. Sicherlich schon
ich bin feuermage klar kille ich die mobs lieber einzeln, aber 2 sind auch kein problem..
falls es nur ein Mob ist , der ist tot bevor er bei mir ist.
Hervorrufung auf 4 min wie geil ist das ?????
Sheppen tu ich gar nicht mehr das simmt sheep ist für 3 sek draussen und BàM!

Und die Kombi Frostnova, Blizzard, Drucknova, Drachenodem, ist genial vielleicht noch 1/4 leben und dann Arkane explosion und fertig...

Und das schlimmste ist nun rennen alle in den Arkanbaum weil sie glauben so mehr dmg zu machen.... naja jedem dsa seine.

Aber das bringe ich noch als Zeichen was für Mage idioten es gibt...

Er Todesritter tank... (Tiefensumpf)


X: Du bist feuer geskillt?
Ich: Jaaa ist eine geile skillung
X: Omg was bist du für ein NOOB zur zeit skillt man deep Arkan.. Hab nen Mage auf 80
Ich: Wie bitte ? Nur weil ich nicht auf den fahrenden Zug aufspringe und arkan skille bin ihc ein NOOB?
Ich:Ja omg das ist zu viel (dann kam sowas wie Kellerkind Boon etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Y: XXXX ignoriert euch.

Resultat er hatt die grp geleaft .

Grp: Wtf wieso leaft der?
Ich: Weil ich feuer geskillt bin und nicht arkan 

Resultat = Ihr wurdet aus der Grp entfernt....
YYY: Ignoriert euch...


Kein Wunder also das die mage sterben......


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Aber im Raid braucht normal weder Schami noch Mages sich hochheilen - dafür gibt es Heiler!
> Ein Hybrid der auf dmg geskillt ist, kann niemals einen Heiler ersetzen!
> 
> Und zu deinem hochheilenden Schamanen: Dafür kann ein Magier Gegner festfrosten, wegblinzeln und hat seinen Eisblock. Würd sagen 1:3 oder?



^^ "Wer keine Ahnung hat..."
Der Shami kann ja auch nur sich hochheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist mit Erdbindungstotem? hebt Frosten direkt wieder auf mit entsprechender Gylphe!
Was ist mit Geisterwölfen ;?) die stunnen und stürmen, da bringt wegblinzeln einen Shice...
Und der Eisblock!! ja der ist wirklich super, kann ich dem Shami ein bsichen Zeit geben sich schön hinter mich zu stellen, 
sich ggf mal vollzuheilen oder einfach ne Runde zu tanzen! Klasse idee^^

Und wie schon gesagt, es geht nicht darum das Shamis im Raid heilen, Shamis supporten die Grp im Raid, und können sich
beim Solospiel, beim PvP etc hochheilen wie jeder Feral und Vergelter auch.
Und 2k Rüssi... bei dem Dmg den die Nahkämpfer machen ist einfach ein Witz.



Rofl ;o) An den Vorposter, geile Story! Typische DK Spieler, irgendwo ist das Brain abgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mages sind nicht wehrlos, klar, und als Eismage aus Überzeugung ist Bomben gegen egal wie viele Mobs ein Kinderspiel.
Aber im PvP und 1 gegen 1 ist der Mage einfach fast allen Klassen unterlegen, entweder du krittest sofort den gegner um 
oder das wars. (oder dein gegner ist zu blöd zum laufen=)

Und Hervorrufung alle paar mins ist geil, aber Verstärkershami hat sein Dingsda (namen vergessen) 30% weniger dmg eure nahkampfangriffe stellen mana abhängig von der Angriffskaft wieder her. Abklingzeit 3 mins..
Also das ist besser als Hervorrufung, das kann wenigstens nicht unterbrochen werden.
Priester = Evasion, das selbe, weniger dmg, kann beim fear gecastet werden Mana voll danach...


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> ^^ "Wer keine Ahnung hat..."
> 
> Priester = Evasion, das selbe, weniger dmg, kann beim fear gecastet werden Mana voll danach...




Ich hab auch nicht von pvp gesprochen!!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und DISPERSION beim Shadow ist mit Sicherheit schlechter als Eisblock! Man muss es skillen, man bekommt trotzdem noch Schaden wenn auch weniger und es verzögert den Tod einfach nur 6sek. (diesmal auf pvp bezogen)

Ich glaube es gibt Klassen die im Moment im pvp mehr zu klagen haben als Magier!


----------



## Ascanius (28. Januar 2009)

Lieber TE...

ich bitte dich... du kannst dich als mage seit WOTKL und erst recht seit 3.08 doch net mehr beschweren...
Im moment sind FFB-mages, wenn rota & skill stimmt, und equip gleichwertig ist IMMER unter den TOP 3 im dmg!

Bin in eiegntlich allen raids selber so gut wie immer Platz 1 im dmg gewesen....

... ok wurde jetzt jedoch in den letzten raids regelrecht deklassiert... rate mal wovon!

Richtig, von nem anderen mage der jetzt die neue Arkanskillung spielt!
Und die is mal richtig IMBA!
Würde sogar behaupten wenn du bei der Skillung die volle DMG-Rota spielst (is sehr manalastig)
kommt da im mom NICHTS dran vorbei

Also... hättest du den thread zu anderen Zeiten erstellt ok... gab schon einige Durststrecken für uns, wo wir wirklich nur Waterboys waren... aber meiner Meinung nach spielen wir im mom den besten mage aller Zeiten!


----------



## mmm79 (28. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Aber im PvP und 1 gegen 1 ist der Mage einfach fast allen Klassen unterlegen, entweder du krittest sofort den gegner um
> oder das wars. (oder dein gegner ist zu blöd zum laufen=)



hm, was soll ich dann als shadow sagen
naja gut, zuletzt hab ich mal nen deff krieger geschlagen ...
gegen nen mage, seh ich in meiner pve skillung sowieso kein licht (genauso wie gegen alle melees (ausgenommen deff krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Evasion war hier im Vergleich zu Hervorrufung!
Als Priester hast du wenigstens Schild, Inneres Feuer und du KANNST dich wenigstens selber heilen wenn du mal fearst!

Die einzige Klasse die im PvP noch mehr die arme Sau ist sind die Hexer, die kriegen ja nichtmal einen Spontanzauber gegen Schurken durch..

Und es geht hier nicht ausschließlich um PvP, sondern um Solospiel im allgemeinen, und da ist Dispersion richtig nice, schön ohne Mana 
ne Menge mobs pullen, schild an, Dispersion an, Mana wieder voll und gedankenexplosion rein...
Und der dmg von Shadowpriests ist deutlich besser als der vom Mage.


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> hm, was soll ich dann als shadow sagen
> naja gut, zuletzt hab ich mal nen deff krieger geschlagen ...
> gegen nen mage, seh ich in meiner pve skillung sowieso kein licht (genauso wie gegen alle melees (ausgenommen deff krieger
> 
> ...




Also mein Shadowpriest ist erst 75, aber ich hab gegen DKS keine probleme da man auch als Shadow alles dispellen
kann was der so macht, und gegen Mages und Hexer gibts eh keine probleme.
Dann waren die anderen vielleicht einfach ein bischen überl Equipt oder du machst irgendwas falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und.. was ist bei Shadow denn die PvE Skillung ;?)


Und zum Thema "Bester Mage aller zeiten" soso, wieder jemand der erst mit BC angefangen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich wurmt ist nicht nur der dmg, mit ausreichen aggressivität dahinter und ner guten und flexiblen
Rotation kommt man immer unter die ersten 3 im raid, aber im solo und singlespiel gab es vor BC auch mal ein Gleichgewicht und das
ist einfach im Eimer, Stoffis sind einfach totale opfer für alle nahkämpfer, ausser sie haben Abhärtung gefarmt bis zum umfallen.

EDITH =) Jap, der Hexer ^^ Aber der ist halt wie der Mage, ein Healloser Stoffi ^^


----------



## Kankru (28. Januar 2009)

Ichini schrieb:


> Sag mir eine Klasse vor BC die an Magier heran kommt?



Hexenmeister


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Und es geht hier nicht ausschließlich um PvP, sondern um Solospiel im allgemeinen, und da ist Dispersion richtig nice, schön ohne Mana
> ne Menge mobs pullen, schild an, Dispersion an, Mana wieder voll und gedankenexplosion rein...
> Und der dmg von Shadowpriests ist deutlich besser als der vom Mage.



Damit geb ich dir auch vollkommen recht!


Aber ein shadow hat im pvp fast keine chance im moment!


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Chancen ... jain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Mage/Priest/Hexer haben alle eine Chance im PvP,
Kiten und dich dmg raushauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wichtigsten KEINEN einzigen Fehler machen...
Und genau da finde ich wird es unfair, bleibt der Priest oder Mage kurz stehen, castet irgendwas oder verklickt sich, 
ist er tot, steht der Hybrid mit dem Rücken zu dir, oder macht irgendwas total komisch sinnloses (geisterwolf und hüpfen=)
ist noch alles offen, nächster Heal, weiter gehts.
Es wäre einfach schonmal eine Option die Rüssi hochzusetzten, mein 77er Dudu hat 29k Rüssi...
Mein 80er Mage hat (Ihne Frostrüssi) 1,9... da passt doch was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r0chel (28. Januar 2009)

ich selbst spiele nen schami...
habe mich nie geärgert wegen " hey ich mach weniger schaden als andere" habe mir nur gedacht: ICH kann mich dann hoch heilen...deswegen spiele ich schami...
aber das der ele nun soviel reinhaut... tja.. sollte blizz wieder ändern. ich spiele einen heal schami, bester supporter (wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Berghammer71 (28. Januar 2009)

Der Bruch mit WoW kam für mich nachdem der Pala Imba Schaden macht.

Offentsichtlich hat jemand vergessen das grade diese Klasse die besten Surivialmöglichkeiten hat (in 5er Arena war ich
grundsätzlich der letzte der draufging).

Es war nix anderes als Godmode für den Pala innerhalb von Sekunden 5 stellige Damagebeträge auszuteilen und
gleichzeitig Hammerschilde zur Verfügung zu haben.

Egal ob ich geflamt werde, bei so ein sinnloses Balanceing war mir klar - das könnte noch sehr, sehr, sehr lange
dauern bis auch nur halbwegs was dolles rauskommt.

-

Wir können es so sagen, wer seinen Pala, Mage, Hunter was auch immer so liebte wie er war, war glücklich oder
hat sich ne neue Klasse gemacht.

Heute weißt Du nicht wie lang Du deine Klasse genießen, bejammern was auch immer darfst - schon der nächste
Patch könnte dich zum umskillen zwingen - nur grade dazu haben die meisten nicht jahrelang Klasse X,Y mit Skillung
X,Y gespielt.

Damalas war alles besser *scherz* - heut ist man Opfer oder nicht Opfer vom monatlichen patches *scherz off*

Bei den Einnahmen ständig solche Gedankengänge auszulösen, führte bei mir zu /Wow quit.

Wer lernt heut Schneider um morgen Schuster zu sein?

---
Ps.: Die guten einer Klasse, auch Palas(WoW Classic Support) waren in Bgs für mich schon immer ein Problem, aber
der Pala war nicht der einzigste. Nehmen wir noch den Jäger hinzu, auf 5 m konnte er mal nichts treffen damit sein
Gegner ne Chance zum überleben hatte. Mangels Erfahrung des Einsatzes von Frost-, und Eisfallen auf qausi 0 m
runtergesetzt wie ein Nahkampfatterlieriegeschützt - mit denen ich "Imbaklasse" - du "looserklasse", hat Blizz mich letztlich vergrault. 

Sicherlich ist man nicht alleine in Pvp, aber 95 Prozent der Randomgruppenspieler spielen es lieber so - da dann ein
Balanceing nach Weinbarometer einzuführen war nicht fair, wer von euch würde sich trauen die Palas wieder auf 
BC stand zu setzen an GC`s Stelle...?

Ich hoffe ihr merkt etwas, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Amoniusi (28. Januar 2009)

Ja, der Mage geht unter. Ich spiele Mage als main und merke das. Als Magier wird man meist als letzter in den raid geladen. Und das dann nur, weil es grad nichts anderes gibt. 
Das war aber schon vor Wotlk so. Ich hab das auch mal im Blizzard Forum geschrieben und mich beschwert. 5 min später war mein Thread gelöscht. Blizzard will es nicht verstehen, dass sie Klassen wie den Magier oder auch den Jäger zerstören, indem sie den Todesritter oder den Paladin ,als Meeles, einfach mal so hochpushen, dass die Caster und "reinen" DD's nichts dagegen tun können.

Dachte, dass sich mit Lich King da was tut, hat es aber nicht. Was?Hat es doch? Frostfire ist besser als alle Skillungen vorher? Nein! Damit hat sich da auch nichts verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Sagt mir net, dass ich mit Wow aufhören soll. 

mfg Amo


----------



## Itamu (28. Januar 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Aber im Raid braucht normal weder Schami noch Mages sich hochheilen - dafür gibt es Heiler!
> Ein Hybrid der auf dmg geskillt ist, kann niemals einen Heiler ersetzen!



Du sagst ein hybrid kann nie einen Heiler ersetzen... nette idee!!! aber ein Hybrid sollte dann auch keinen REINEN DD'ler ersetzen! diskussion ? gerne

Mir macht der Mage seid BC immer weniger spaß.... weiß nicht warum... ka aber ist halt so das der mage nicht das was ich damals so an ihm geliebt habe! 
Sry aber unsichtbar machen porten usw sind nette GIMIKS aber nicht sinnvoll. das ele war damals ne nette idee.... wie ich finde auch heute nicht mehr als das !

Ich will meinen DoppelEisblock wieder ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nur für Frostis und nicht für Feuer! -.- ach keine ahnung bei mir ist es einfach unwohlsein mit dem Magier... früher wars spaßig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ist iwie ausgelutscht.. der magier -.-*


----------



## Thrainan (28. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> (Und diese tollen "Ja du musst ja nicht immer der dickste DD sein!" Sprüche... Haaalllloo ;?) Brain afk? Was kann ich als mage denn sonst noch ausser dmg?
> NICHTS ) (porten, buffen , sheepen, wassercasten geil so einen Char wollt ich immernschonmal!!! -.- )



Also du willst einfach nur dmg machen und support ist dir egal? Spiel nen Schurken... 
Ach ne da musst du evtl mal sapen. 
mal ernsthaft einfach "nur" dmgmachen ist doch das was viel eher ein Indiz für Brainafk ist. Wenn du nur draufballern willst spiel CounterStrike...
Im richtigen Moment blinzeln, im richtigen Moment Frostenim richtigen moment sheepen, weist du was das ist? Richtig Skill. Ne dumme rota zu fahren kann jeder Spaten bei dem man das gehrin gegen nen altes Brötchen ausgetauscht hat. 
Schalt das Schwanzmeter aus und chill dich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2009)

Es geht doch darum, dass ein Druide je nach Skillung tanken, heilen und Schaden machen kann und er kann genauso gut tanken wie jeder andere Tank, er kann genauso gut heilen wie jeder andere Heiler und er kann Schaden machen genau wie jeder andere DD'ler. 

Wenn er keine Lust mehr hat zu tanken, dann geht er zum Lehrer und skillt um, sammelt equipment und ist dann DD hat er darauf auch keine Lust mehr dann skillt er um auf Heiler... 

Nen Magier kann sich entscheiden auf welche Art er Schaden macht, aber nicht ob er eine andere Aufgabe wahrnehmen möchte. Früher war er noch wichtig um mal ein sheep anzubringen oder um Aoe zu machen. Aber jetzt nehme ich lieber ne Eule mit als nen mage! Er hat nämlich noch mdw, diese Aura und eventuell noch nen Anregen bzw. nen battlerezz, da kommen die Brötchen vom mage nicht mit! Der Schaden ist der gleiche! 

Ähnlich ist es beim Paladin, der bringt neben dem selben Schaden, notfalls etwas Heilung mittlerweile auch nen CC und diverse gute Buffs mit! 

Ich spiel wie gesagt keinen Magier sogar nen Paladin (sicherlich aus o.g. Gründen) und ich kann die Magier durchaus verstehen! Schurken, Magier, Jäger und Hexenmeister gehören nach ganz oben im Schaden, da sie sonst nichts anderes können und nicht Retris, Schamanen, Eulen oder Schattenpriester!


----------



## Ghoreon (28. Januar 2009)

Tonnai schrieb:


> *Haste*



CRIT^^ (vor allem für FF-Spec)



Borberat schrieb:


> Blaa... es ist einfach Unfair wenn jemand wie ein Shami der sich spontan hochheilen kann als Melee genausoviel Dmg macht wie ein mage.



Antworte doch bitte mal einer von Euch, die immer so etwas postulieren, auf die Frage, wieso sich ein Enhancer im Raid selber hochheilen sollte?? Dann dürfte ja keiner unserer DDs mit Selbstheilungsfähigkeiten down gehen! Warum tun sie's trotzdem? Weil sie sich nicht hochzuheilen haben im Raid. Und "spontan hochheilen" ist, wenn Du nix geskillt hast, auch maßlos übertrieben.



Borberat schrieb:


> Klar ist Verstärker ein Dmg Skill, und sollte auch Dmg machen, aber halt einfach nicht mehr als ein mage.



Macht er ja auch nicht^^



AmigaLink schrieb:


> [...] Aber in der Zeit die man benötigt um den Char Raidfähig zu machen, kann man als Mage durchaus die Motivation verlieren.



?? Das hat bei mir vielleicht 2-3 Wochen gedauert, nachdem ich 80 geworden bin, vielleicht noch weniger. Ein bissl Marken farmen in Hero-inis, man kann sich doch in WotLK sogar T7 für Marken holen und damit skaliert der Mage wunderbar. Weiß also nicht, was daran *noch* einfacher und schneller gehen soll, nur damit der arme TE den Kopf nicht hängen lässt. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (28. Januar 2009)

Grad eben gefunden...

Thread: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=36818
WWS: http://wowwebstats.com/kebtyff14q6xw?s=280163-299804

Arcane Mage mit 6,7k DPS... aber stimmt Mages machen keinen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (28. Januar 2009)

Viele haben auch keinen Bock mehr auf ihren Mage zu einseitig.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2009)

Ich spiel Hexer und kann den TE halbwegs verstehen. Ich habe mittlerweile immer mehr Probleme, Gruppen für Hero Inis zu finden, weil Schamis, Dudus etc. generell bevorzugt werden. Verständlich, immerhin nimmt jeder lieber eine Klasse mit, die ordentlich Schaden machen und gleichzeitig noch supporten kann. Nur wird damit den klassischen DDs irgendwann die Daseinsberechtigung entzogen. Wer braucht noch CC, Seelensteine oder Wichtelbuffs, wenn jede Hybrid-Klasse deutlich besseren Support bietet? Eigentlich sollte es doch so sein, dass ein Hybrid alles kann, aber nichts so richtig perfekt, oder? Leider ist momentan genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Wenn in einem Raid überhaupt noch Mages oder Hexer mitgenommen werden, tummeln diese sich meistens am unteren Ende des Damage-Meters und wenn man einen Brunnen baut oder einen SS anbietet, wird man ausgelacht. Finde ich sehr traurig.


----------



## Dazar (28. Januar 2009)

/sign 100%


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also du willst einfach nur dmg machen und support ist dir egal? Spiel nen Schurken...
> Ach ne da musst du evtl mal sapen.
> mal ernsthaft einfach "nur" dmgmachen ist doch das was viel eher ein Indiz für Brainafk ist. Wenn du nur draufballern willst spiel CounterStrike...
> Im richtigen Moment blinzeln, im richtigen Moment Frostenim richtigen moment sheepen, weist du was das ist? Richtig Skill. Ne dumme rota zu fahren kann jeder Spaten bei dem man das gehrin gegen nen altes Brötchen ausgetauscht hat.
> ...




Gut das du erst liest was ich schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab gesagt mage kann sich noch gegen alles wehren, aber sobald EIN Fehler da ist,
down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei dem Wunsch nach dickstem DMG rede ich davon das die reinen DDs (Schurke/Hexer/Mage) 
wieder den meisten machen sollten. 
Klar ist eine stumpfe Rotation = Brain afk, aber das darf dir als Mage ja im PvP nie passieren!
ich spiel jetzt nen Dudu aus Frust, da reicht es wenn ich mir erst die kippe in Ruhe anzünde, schaue wie der Schurke lustig auf mein Bärchen
einprügelt und dann kill ich ihn ganz chillig.
Aber lies vllt mal den Rest den ich so geschrieben hab bevor du mich zum chillen Animieren willst ;o)
Ich CHILLE IMMER! =)


----------



## Shaniya (28. Januar 2009)

Itamu schrieb:


> Du sagst ein hybrid kann nie einen Heiler ersetzen... nette idee!!! aber ein Hybrid sollte dann auch keinen REINEN DD'ler ersetzen! diskussion ? gerne




Erm, nein, das hab ich nicht gesagt! Es geht darum das ein auf dmg geskillter Schamane, Priester, Druide, Pala IM RAID keinen Nutzen davon hat sich heilen zu können, weil es dafür Heiler gibt, er soll dmg machen - also hat dieser keine Vorteile im Raid zum Mage - also darf/kann er genauso viel Schaden machen wie ein Mage!?!


----------



## Borberat (28. Januar 2009)

Nein! Er kann ja immernoch seine ganzen Supports, und ausserdem, wenn der Heal schreit "Gleich oom"
kann sich der Hybrid einfach selber heilen besonders als Verstärkershami reicht das locker aus um keinen Crossheal mehr zu benötigen.
Er KÖNNTE auch wenn er nicht muss KÖNNTE er und da liegt das Problem, ich kann auch im Raid nicht Frosten, bei Bosskämpfen nicht sheepen
oder verlangsamen, aber die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Raids....


----------



## Skelettkrieger (28. Januar 2009)

ich persönlich behalte sehr gerne mages / hexer in der gruppe.
schami benutze ich vor allem für KR und sonst nix. 

*ich hab noch KEINEN Schami oder Pala in der Hero oder im Raid gesehen der sich selber einfach mal IM KAMPF hochhealt*
das KÖNNEN steht da nicht zur Debatte. Ich halt auch 1-2 Gruppen ohne Heal aus wenn ich meine CDs richtig time.
dann is aber auch Schicht im Schacht!
ein Hybrid bzw n Verstärker healt auch keine Gruppe durch mehr Trash...


----------



## chuuk (28. Januar 2009)

im prinzip hat TE recht , wozu noch einen reinen ddler (z.b mage oder rogue)lvln, wenn man dadurch nur nachteile im vergleich zu nem hybrid hat? 
Es kann einfach nicht sein  , dass reine ddler(Sie können sonst nichts!!!!) von hybriden(tank heal und dd, findet leichter ne gruppe skillt eben um und hat bessere chancen auf gutes equip) in ihrer paradedisziplin übertroffen werden , und dann auch noch manch andren vorteil haben (z.b heal bubble buffs etc.)
find ich nicht i.O , aber mir ging das palas zur Horde und shamis zu den allis damals auch schon gegen den strich , naja bald kommt d3 ...


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Januar 2009)

chuuk schrieb:


> im prinzip hat TE recht , wozu noch einen reinen ddler (z.b mage oder rogue)lvln, wenn man dadurch nur nachteile im vergleich zu nem hybrid hat?



Ganz genau! Deshalb bin ich nen Paladin angefangen! Ich hatte Lust auf nen DD und nen farmchar für z.B. Bufffood etc. und da hab ich mich für nen Paladin entschieden, da ich dann eventuell auch mal nen Tank spielen kann...


----------



## Azerak (28. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm, als Mage hast du doch wenig Grund zur Klage: Wenn ich sehe, was Ihr Bubis im PVP für einen Schaden raushaut ...


Es dreht sich ja iiiimmer um PVP.... 
Dieses PVP gewhine hat den größten Schaden angerichtet also verzieh dich damit -.-


----------



## shinyshadow (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde Mage is echt ne hammer Klasse. Vor allem in PvP.
Is zwar lästig  wenn man wegen ports immer gefragt wird, man hat aber auch den Vorteil dass man sich rumportn kann wie man will.
Das hat eben keine andre Klasse.
Und in letzter Zeit werd ich sogut wie nie gefragt, ob ich was Zum essn herzaubern kann, man kann sich ja 
an jeder Ecke was kaufen..
Und mit der Glyphe "Hervorrufung" heilste die mit Mage auch um 60% life.


----------



## Aimymage (28. Januar 2009)

Iceman13 schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird einiges nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um den MAgier an sich (ok, beim Grundthema des Posters schon ;-) aber nicht allgemein.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimymage (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke euch allen für die schnellen und Antworten.

Wollte nur sagen das ich Absichtlich etwas überzogen geschrieben hab, wollt euch halt aus der Reserve locken und wie man sieht klappte das Wunderbar.
Mir war klar das dieses Thema völlig kontoverse Meinungen hervorbringt.

Danke an alle flamer und Seelenverwante und alles Dazwischen.
MfG Aimý


----------



## Southside (28. Januar 2009)

> Grad eben gefunden...
> 
> Thread: http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=36818
> WWS: http://wowwebstats.com/kebtyff14q6xw?s=280163-299804
> ...



schonmal auf die bossdowntime geschaut?
da ist die dps keine kunst


----------



## MadRedCap (28. Januar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Eine imba Klasse zu spielen, kann jeder Depp. Wenn Du zeigen willst, was DU draufhast, spiele eine voll generfte Underpower Klasse!


Schurken! Spielt mehr Schurken!
DK! Mottet die DK's ein!


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (29. Januar 2009)

Frostmage mit verbessertem Elementar ftw - in 10er Raids immer gerne einer dabei, die Manareg ist mir persönlich sehr lieb, dazu einen guten Shadow - FernDDs sind mir allemal lieber wie Vergelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich hatte bis jetzt eigentlich nie probleme in ne gruppe für ini usw zu kommen obwohl ich frost mage bin.
Was sheeps angeht hab ich festgestellt das man einfach selber entscheidet ob man sheept oder nicht.

ABER was nervt sind die DK's !!!


mfg Lisko


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie schreiben hier 50% das mage nichts kann und bei den anderen sind die mages die besten DD..

nunja ich spiel selber einen und ich brauch max 5min für ne inisuche derzeit..

was man einfach bedenken muss ist auch der server mit der population..wenige spieler da daerts länger..bei uns geht sowas relativ schnell und als mage bist überall gern gesehen da man zu den top dds derzeit gehört(andere meinung gern willkommen aber derzeit kenn ich niemanden der mehr damage macht..vllt bald nen Ele als reiner DD)

und zu dem thema Hybrids sollen weniger als reine DD machen..SCHWACHSINN!

Ihr spielt mit den leuten im raid zusammen lasst also die konkurenz da sein..das gibt ansporn!
Ein eleschami ist DD wie jeder Mage..wieso dann nicht den selben schaden geben? Und das sag ich als Mage!


----------



## biene maya (29. Januar 2009)

Also eigentlich sollte es doch so sein,dass ein Hybride keine der drei Fähigkeiten (Tanken,Heilen,DD) zu 100% beherscht,
dafür aber diesen Nachteil mit der Support-Möglichkeit ausgleicht.


----------



## grimmjow (29. Januar 2009)

Werden Mages eigentlich mal gebufft? Tun mir langsam leid.. hatte damals selber einen.


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

Ein Hybride ist in jeder klasse möglich..das sölltet ihr vllt mal bedenken..

Viele hexer sind durch skillung hybriden und fahren dadurch gut schaden.

Die Skillung entscheidet was man ist und meist wie erfolgreich. Daher ist ein Schami auf Ele auch wenn er heilen kann immernoch prmär DD und söllte schaden fahren können..und nicht weit abgeschlagen liegen wie es lange zeit war..

Einfach chillen und begutachten was kommen wird..bald dürfen wir auch wieder die Sheeps/pengus, Schweine, Schildkröten und Katzen rauslassen..

Edit: Mages brauchen derzeit keinen Buff..man macht mit FFB, Arkan/fire und Arkan locker 6k dps und ist damit unter den top dds..man muss sich nur mit der klasse beschäftigen.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Januar 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollte es doch so sein,dass ein Hybride keine der drei Fähigkeiten (Tanken,Heilen,DD) zu 100% beherscht,
> dafür aber diesen Nachteil mit der Support-Möglichkeit ausgleicht.



Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht! Krieger, Paladin und Druide sind alles gleichwertige, gleich gute Tanks, in verschiedene Situationen ist immer mal der eine oder der andere besser!

Beim Heilen ist es ähnlich! Es gibt keinen besseren Maintankheiler als einen Paladin. Und auch die anderen Klassen brauchen sich nicht hinter dem Priester verstecken!!!

Im Schaden sieht es ähnlich aus!


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Gut das du erst liest was ich schreibe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ich habs gelesen....
Aber ich sehe da trotzdem nicht wo dein problem ist. Du beschwerst dich, als Stoffi schnell totgehauen zu werden? Sorry, aber das muss man ja nicht verstehen, oder?

Nen Bär ist auch nen tank, der soll mehr aushalten. PvP funktioniert halt schon immer so das es eine art Schere stein papier prinzip ist. Natürlich dominiert burst dmg grade recht deutlich, aber wayne. gute gebalanced war pvP eh noch nie. 
Und bevor du jetzt auch mich antwortest, ja ich habe gelesen was du geschrieben hast, also spar Dir die Ausflüchte


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolles Argument, aber gerade weil ein Druide halt noch Tanken kann als Bär sollte der Mage im Dmg klar weiter vorne liegen.
Und das Comment PvP war noch nie ausgewogen... also hast du schonmal nicht zu 60er zeit gespielt, da waren die PvP skills super
ausgewogen.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht! Krieger, Paladin und Druide sind alles gleichwertige, gleich gute Tanks, in verschiedene Situationen ist immer mal der eine oder der andere besser!
> 
> Beim Heilen ist es ähnlich! Es gibt keinen besseren Maintankheiler als einen Paladin. Und auch die anderen Klassen brauchen sich nicht hinter dem Priester verstecken!!!
> 
> Im Schaden sieht es ähnlich aus!



Ja willkommen beim Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es damals zu wenige Warris gab wurden Dudus noch zu tanks gepatched, da hatte dann auch wieder
irgendwer keine Lust drauf, neuer Tankmangel, und die Palas haben eine Prot Skillung bekommen.

Zu 60er zeiten konnte ein Pala nicht so tanken wie ein Warri und wenn nur mit aussergewöhnlich gutem Equip.
Die upgrades der Hybridklassen sind ja das Problem der reinen DDs, was soll ich gegen Druiden machen der als Bär 
30k life hat und als Katze 10k krits raushaut?


----------



## Priest@PVP (29. Januar 2009)

darkigel schrieb:


> er macht ja auch nicht wenig schaden das unfaire ist nur das nich vollblut dds den gleichen schaden machen und viele andere vorteile haben




lol was seid ihr eigentlich alles für weicheier ??? 

Ihr habt Blizzard doch überhaupt erst soweit gebracht ! 
Damals zu Pre BC war es so Der Mage machte DMG der Krieger tankte und der Schami heilte selbst zu BC war es so und jetzt ? 

Der Krieger heult weil er in Schutzskillung keinen Schaden macht , Der Mage flamed den Haeiler zu weil der sich heilen kann und er nicht und der Heiler flamed weil er nicht so toll tanken kann ? 
na vielen dank auch an alle die das Spiel so kaputtmachen !!!

mfg Priesty


----------



## Stigmatix (29. Januar 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sollte es doch so sein,dass ein Hybride keine der drei Fähigkeiten (Tanken,Heilen,DD) zu 100% beherscht,
> dafür aber diesen Nachteil mit der Support-Möglichkeit ausgleicht.




Warum ? Wer würde denn dann eine Hybridklasse noch spielen, bzw im Raid oder einer Ini dabei haben wollen ?

Was bringt ein Tank, der nur zu 75% tanken kann, ein Healer, der nur zu 75% healen kann oder ein DDler, der nur 75% Dmg von einem "reinen" DDler machen kann ? Genau, gar nix.

Es wurde schon so oft in den Thrad hier gepostet :

Sobald eine Klasse einen Dmg-Tree Skillen kann, dann ist das ein vollwertiger DDler, der den anderen in nichts nachzustehen braucht.
Sonst gäbe es den Skilltree nicht.
Das gleiche für Heal- und Tank-Trees. 

Nach deiner Argumentation dürften ja dann auch Warris (auch irgendwo ein Hybrid) in 2/3 seiner Skilltrees völlig überflüssig sein, und keinen Schaden machen dürfen.

Und wenn Druiden, Palas und Schamanen nur healen können sollen dürfen, wozu soll es dann diese Klassen überhaupt geben ?

Es würden dann ja Warris und Priester (mit je einem Skilltree) sowie Mages, Schurken und Hunter genügen.

Preisfrage : Welcher Depp würde in so einer Konstellation denn dann überhaupt noch einen Healer oder Tank spielen, wenn man zeitlebens darauf reduziert wird, den edlen Magiern zu maximalem Spielspaß zu verhelfen ? Hm ?


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

PvP war NIE ausgewogen, weder classig, noch BC noch jetzt. Ich habe zu allen phasen des Spiels PvP  gespielt. Nie sehr viel, aber genug um grundsätzlich ein wenig mit zu bekommen. 
Und Ja Bären machen weniger dmg als Magier. Einzelne Krits haben überhauptkeine Aussagekraft...

Ganz einfach Hybriden können je nach skillungen mithalten und aus. Da muss ich mit meinem Kriegertank klarkommen, Hab ich konkurenz. jammer ich deswegen? Nein!
Auch das ich Heilkonkurenz habe mit meinem Priester habe ist mir Bewusst. jammere ich? Nein!
Mein Jäger hat Konkurenz mit HybridDDler. Jammere ich? Nein!

Ich besinne mich auf meine Stärken und spiele einfach mein Spiel. Den Schwanzvergleich mit anderen brauche ich nicht, wozu auch. Ich weis was ich kann, meiner ist groß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das stört mich weder im PvE noch im PvP.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Januar 2009)

Stigmatix schrieb:


> Preisfrage : Welcher Depp würde in so einer Konstellation denn dann überhaupt noch einen Healer oder Tank spielen, wenn man zeitlebens darauf reduziert wird, den edlen Magiern zu maximalem Spielspaß zu verhelfen ? Hm ?



Ne andere Frage wer wird denn noch nen Magier spielen, wenn er auch nen Druiden als Eule spielen kann und wenn er mal keine Lust mehr hat auf einen DD einfach nur umskillen muss!?

Seit 2005 hat sich viel verändert! Paladin, Druiden und ich denke auch Schamanen (hab alli gespielt) waren Supporter, die mit starken Buffs und Fähigkeiten (zusätzliches Wiederbeleben, Battlerezz, Bubble, Nottank oder Addtank, als Notheiler) gerne mitgenommen wurden! 

Mich stört einfach nur, dass man 3 Klassen in einer Klasse vereint hat und somit immer die Wahl hat, was man gerade möchte!


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

So mal abgesehen davon das hier zuviele I... rum posten.... 

Ein grund warum ich nach 4jahren keinen Magier mehr spiele... leute von destro wissen wie ich an meinen Magier hänge/gehangen habe... aber mir hats die laune schon in BC verhagelt als sunwell kam..... 1 Magier nur noch im Raid... und das nur fürs wasser machen??????? ROFL von 3 magiern runter auf 1 und dafür 2 hexer mehr-.- voll fürn arsch der dauer intbuff..... 
Da habe ich erst mal aufgehört..... hab auf DK rerollt.. und bin sehr zufrieden... mein magier wird langsam 80 wenn überhaupt noch.... 
Warum Magier.... wenn eine Hybrid klasse mehr kann als ich.... mit meinem int und sheep usw... verdammt wer brauch den noch nen magier wenn jeder ae machen kann, wenn der shami sheepen(froggen) kann..... intbuff könnte man zur not noch anders bekommen... wasser und brot auch noch......

und wenn ich höre das nen Magier 5k dps hat... NAJA beim boss sicher nicht auf 8-10 minuten....bomben ja kann ich auch dann hab ich selbst mit 70 meine 3k erreicht... aber das is a nicht sinvoll 2 nicht mana effizient! 
Von pots und flask nicht zu reden...... .

Nüchtern betrachtet ist es so auch wenn es die shamis druiden palas nicht so sehen wollen, sie sind eine hxbrid die nichts wirklich so können sollten wie es die darauf spezialisierten Klassen können sollten! Jeder Klasse hat ihrer Stärke... aber nicht jede klasse sollte alles so gut können wie die die darauf spezialisiert sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sehe ich dsa irgendwie falsch?????? 
Bin ich casual unfreundlich?????
hrmmm ka ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spam 4 life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

Grüß dich itamu..ich spiele auch auf destro und sage dir ganz ehrlich 5k dps ist auf lange sicht sehr gut als mage haltbar..mit besseren gear auch mehr..
Leider kann ich dich von namen her nicht mehr zuordnen.

Liebe Grüße Mephion..Magier auf Destromath

Edit. und zum thema des hybriden..da ist meine meinung vorher zu finden aber im grunde entscheidet sowas sowieso schneesturm und wir leben damit..oder hören halt auf bzw spielen nun die neue "roxx0r" klasse..
aber ich bleibe mage!


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Es ist so jämmerlich wie geil hier die DDler wieder nach recountdaten sind. 
Sorry, wenn ihr in euren raids nicht mitgenommen werdet, hat das nichts, aber auch garnichts mit eurer Klasse zu tun. Klar es gibt mal nen minimum an bestimmten Klassen, aber kein Maximum.
Entweder seit ihr einfach schlecht, oder eure raidleiter haben keine Ahnung. 
Ja mit BC in SW war das noch anders, aber mal ernsthaft bei Lich King doch nichtmehr. Die Gleichmacherei macht es doch völlig egal wehn man mitnimmt. 
Wenn ich dann nicht mehr 3 Magier brauche ist das super. Mehr flexibilität!
Was sollen den deine Hybriden sagen? Davon konnte man dann ja auch nur einen brauchen, der hatte die buffs. Nein keine 2 Schamies, einer reicht ich nemm stat dessen nur Klasse xy mit. 
Ja so sieht fairplay aus. 
Jede DmgKlasse nörgelt ständig irgendwo rum das sie keinen Schaden machen und jedesmal können andere Spieler berichten wie sie 3k dps und mehr machen. Also ernsthaft, fast euch mal an die eigene Nase. 
Und wo, in welcher raidinni brauche ich eigentlich aktuell so viel DPS? Solange die leute nicht grad alle unter 1500 liegen ist doch eh alles scheißegal.


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

Mephion schrieb:


> Grüß dich itamu..ich spiele auch auf destro und sage dir ganz ehrlich 5k dps ist auf lange sicht sehr gut als mage haltbar..mit besseren gear auch mehr..
> Leider kann ich dich von namen her nicht mehr zuordnen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße Mephion..Magier auf Destromath
> ...



Mephi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alli oder Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß nicht wie ich es auf 80 halten werde mit der dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ist nur 1 punkt sicher! Mir macht ehr keine spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob ich einfach dsa feeling verloren habe.... oder einfach nur das handling für ihn verloren habe.... was ich aber im letzten punkt nicht glaube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal magier immer.... aber naja es fehlt was..... ka was und der DK macht im mom mehr als spaß... aber wenn man bedenkt das ich auf dem magier soviel habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der Dk nicht... hrmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber allein wegen reittiere und pets -.-* naj
Ex-Gnomen Magier.... ExSpamLehrmeister des Destro /2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

Nunja ich merke regelmäßig das bei uns im Raid flaute auf kommt und keiner so richtig mehr will..flasks werden weg gelassen..kein bufffood..

um das anzukorbeln nehm ich zb wetten an wer bei flickwert top dd wird..da verpasst man ganz schnell mal das achievment um 1sec weil plötzlich alle rausrotzen was der char hergibt..

diese konkurenz will ich immer um schnell durch den derzeitigen content zu flitze..

Edit: Ihh nen Ally..bin B11 Mage..vllt sieht man sich ja ma in Dalaran aber mage kann ich dir nur empfehlen


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

Mephion schrieb:


> Nunja ich merke regelmäßig das bei uns im Raid flaute auf kommt und keiner so richtig mehr will..flasks werden weg gelassen..kein bufffood..
> 
> um das anzukorbeln nehm ich zb wetten an wer bei flickwert top dd wird..da verpasst man ganz schnell mal das achievment um 1sec weil plötzlich alle rausrotzen was der char hergibt..
> 
> ...



Na mephi ic hglaub vieleicht wird der kleien doch mal 80 oder gar wieder main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der DK is scho ne angenehme klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der magier.. naja bei mir liegt es sicher nicht am skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im PVP auf jeden fall doch XD aber net im pve

B11 OMG spitzohr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhr *bruzel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Shice aufs Dmg meter, das Game besteht nicht aus ich stehe hier und schieße auf das unbewegliche (weil getankte) Ziel da vorne,
sondern aus lvln, BG-PvP, Open PvP , 5er inis, farmen, raids.
und der Vergleich zwischen Klassen macht keinen Sinn wenn man nur eine Sache betrachtet! 
Ohh mein armer healpala macht im Raid gar keinen dmg!! oO!! -.- der healt ja auch!

Und das Problem ist einfach das man keinen Mage braucht wenn keine sheeps von nöten sind.
Und wenn ich nur Dmg brauche nehm ich lieber nen Hybrid mit, der kann wenigstens mehr buffs und kann sich bei Crossdmg
auch mal selber wenn der Heal oom ist. Ausserdem haben die Hybrids alle mehr Rüstung und sind so einfach weniger
ausfallgefährdet als ein Mage oder anderer Stoffi.
Früher war kaum Rüssi weil dick Dmg, viel Rüssi weniger dmg weil eh länger am Leben

Magier machen dmg wie andere klassen auch, stecken aber kaum was ein und können kaum supporten.
Das ist das Unfaire an der Sache, nen Raid konnte man immerschon so aufbauen.
Ich finde nicht das der Dmg beim mage rauf muss,´ich finde man sollte stoffis irgendeine Fähigkeit geben im Nahkampf
nicht mehr die 1 Hit opfer zu sein die sie jetzt sind.


----------



## Fasor (29. Januar 2009)

genau ihr seid es die wow kaputt machen @thread ersteller immer rum heulen was das zeug her gibt genau deswegen werden ständig neue sachen rein gepatched, genau deswegen werden ständig klassen gepatched und generft

du bist als mage genau so supporter wie n schamie oder glaubste mages werden nur wegen dem dmg mit genommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ich sag nur int buffs, tisch, und port am ende also hör auf zu weinen und geh spielen oder lass es und nerv ned rum weil der mage gerade mal nicht zum top 5 gehört


----------



## Eylo (29. Januar 2009)

Also erstmal /sign @ Itamu.

Um es nochmal verständlich zu machen nehme ich mal das Beispiel eines Paladins:
Pala kann 1. vollwertiger Tank sein
               2. vollwertiger Healer sein
               3. vollwertiger DDler sein (und macht da z.Zt. mehr Schaden als reine Dmg Klassen)

nun glaube ich ist es doch mehr als verständlich das sich die reinen Schadensklassen benachteiligt fühlen.
Warum sollte ich mich den selber so einschränken und eine "nur" DD Klasse spielen ? 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurden zu Classic Zeiten die Hybrid-Klassen so vorgestellt das sie sehr vielseitig sind aber nie an die perfektion einer reinen dd Klasse ranreichen.

Sinnvoll wäre es wenn sie reine Tanks und Healer sein könnten (da hier ja ein Mangel herrscht) aber nur eingeschränkt Schaden austeilen dies aber mit sehr gutem Raid Support wieder ausgleichen. (War es nicht auchmal so ?)

Ich kann verstehen das jeder Nerv der die eigene Klasse betrifft die Spieler sauer werden lässt aber objektiv gesehen ist das die fairste Lösung für alle.

MfG


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Magier machen dmg wie andere klassen auch, stecken aber kaum was ein und können kaum supporten.
> Das ist das Unfaire an der Sache, nen Raid konnte man immerschon so aufbauen.
> Ich finde nicht das der Dmg beim mage rauf muss,´ich finde man sollte stoffis irgendeine Fähigkeit geben im Nahkampf
> nicht mehr die 1 Hit opfer zu sein die sie jetzt sind.




Mit dem DMG Meter stimme ich dir zu ich mein FUN steht eindeutig über dem DMG und wegen den stoffis naja sie sind momentan 1 Hit opfer aber wenn jz z.b ein Frostmage jz noch so was wie das Knochenschild vom DK bekommt naja wie willste den dann überhaupt umnuken ??

lg Peace


----------



## Avalonier (29. Januar 2009)

Hier scheinen ja viele der Meinung zu sein das mit dem Magier alles IO sei wie kommt es dann aber das die Anzahl der mainchars in Form des Magiers zurückgehen. Pre WOTL wurden große Gilden mit Magierbewerbungen tot geschmissen. Jetzt sind es DK's Jäger und Krieger, aber en Magier zu finden der aktiv mit dem Mage als main mitraiden will....

Da sollte man ma drüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Sarkasmus]Wenns so weiter geht kommt der mage am anfang in den raid stellt en tisch bufft in wird in Gruppe 6 geschoben damit der intbuff bleibt und geht wieder aus der inni^^[/Sarkasmus]

ps. Ich spiele selbst magier als main und werd auch nichts anderes als main spielen egal wie kaputt Blizzard den magier macht.


----------



## Deepender (29. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch zufrieden mit dem dmg meines mages, sheep benutze ich auch nur noch im duell oder bei kel thuzad wenn er welche übernimmt.

was mich eher stört ist, dieses:

Druide, schami, pala, priester als dd... kein thema, aber das schlimme dran ist immer, das diese sich noch selbst heilen können, und einen auch stunnen oder fearen können etc, hat man sie unten bekommt man nen stun und man fängt von neu an-.- es gibt da wirbeln, bubble oder hammer, schami machen nen frosch aus einem,priester fearen schnell, ja man kann es unterbrechen auf jeder art und weise, aber man brauch dafür cd's, und die haut man eig raus wenn er was casten will oder so, und nicht damit er sich  heilt-.-..... die reinen dd klassen finde ich, dürften ALLE keine heilung mehr haben, nicht mal die geringste!


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Wie soll ich denn bitte als Mage den DK killen ;?) der Zieht mich "ranged dd" zu sich ran und HAT knochenschild zu seinem dicken dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das Argument zieht ja nicht weil die Klassen mit guter Resistenz ja genauso dmg machen.
Das ist ja mein problem und Grund warum ich den Mage aufgebe.

Und das sie die Hybridklassen alle so angegriffen fühlen...
Spiel mal nen Stoffi und sagt mir wo der Spielspaß da bleibt wenn ihr nicht gerade 400+ Abhärtung habt...


----------



## ohh (29. Januar 2009)

ich selbst spiele auch einen magier als main raide auch ab un ann aber mache mehr arena,
das dumme ist als reiner dd wird man immer in eine bestimmte skillung gezwungen -also wenn ich raiden will brauch ich die skillung un inder arena eina andere
als schamane kann ich mit jedem skillbaum pve betreiben und auch arena spielen


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. Januar 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem mit meinem Hexer, mit mehr oder weniger denselben Argumenten. Mir ist auch nicht klar, warum Klassen, die nicht klassischerweise DD's sind, genau so viel Schaden machen müssen, wie reine DD'ler. Aber leider gibt der Erfolg Blizzard recht, die meisten scheinen das ja gut zu finden.


----------



## Mailord (29. Januar 2009)

Blizzard veruscht momentarn irgendwie wieder die Balance im Spiel zu finden die sie selber etwas zu nichte gemacht haben was soll ich zu meinem ZWERG Priester sagen DAmals hammer guter heiler mit Fear schutz ...  Jetzt  macht mich ein Druide und ein Pala grad nass ohne das ich was machen kann obwohl ich gleiches Bzw Besseres Epic hab wie der Pala / druide. ja und Fear schutz war damals tolle sache in BC auch ganz geil aber jetzt hat es ja jeder Priester und ich hab die A Karte gezogen und hab auf Ruf zuwachs oder andere dinge verzichtet ...

Ja  und ich denke magier könne noch immer mit ihrem DMG zufrieden sein  klar momentan macht der DK im raid halt ultra viel Dmg wenn der support stimmt aber ich denke es kommt auf kurz oder lang drauf an nid was ein Klasse selber für dmg Macht sondern auf den support von den einzelenen klassen das alle mehr schaden machen .  

In diesem sinne warten wir auf Patch 3.1 was da die Ele schamis und die Piester erwartet !


----------



## Tragantar (29. Januar 2009)

Da ich mich entschlossen habe, nicht noch ein addon mitzumachen kenne ich die aktuelle situation nicht so genau(von freunden ,aus diesem threat), aber ich glaube es ist gemeint das die raidkonstellation DD-TANK-HEALER-SUPPRTER solangsam den bach runtergeht, und zwar weil die supporter wie zb der eleshami,der schon immer weniger dmg gemacht hat als ein mage oder hexer oder schurke,aber eben starke buffs wie kampfrausch hat oder totems,etc dem damage von den DDlern angeglichen wird. Folglich sähe die neue raidkonstellation dann so aus TANK-HEALER-DD und Supproter in einem. Das können eben nur die alten Supporter klassen wie der schami, was folglich einen untergang von schurken mages und hexen bedeuten würde.
wie gesagt kenne die aktuelle situation nicht aber einige meiner freunde haben mir erzählt das sie ihre hunter,mages und schurken zugunsten von shamis rerolled haben und sogar teilweise aus diesen gründen aufgehört haben.
wollte ich nur mal bemerken mfg Tragantar


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

Avalonier schrieb:


> Hier scheinen ja viele der Meinung zu sein das mit dem Magier alles IO sei wie kommt es dann aber das die Anzahl der mainchars in Form des Magiers zurückgehen. Pre WOTL wurden große Gilden mit Magierbewerbungen tot geschmissen. Jetzt sind es DK's Jäger und Krieger, aber en Magier zu finden der aktiv mit dem Mage als main mitraiden will....
> 
> Da sollte man ma drüber nachdenken
> 
> ...




Der Sarkasmus den du da hattest... ist der, der eine Tatsache in BC gewesen ist.... ich hab es im raid selber erlebt!!!!!! Zu mehr waren wir da teilweise nicht mehr gut.... magier ... naja ich bin DDLER und kein SUPPORTER wenn ich das sein will SPIELE ich DUDU oder SHAMI..... ich will ein DDLER sein und bleiben... aber kein reiner SUpporter -.-* das nervt.... ich mach gerne portale... kein ding verlange auch nichts dafür, wasser und brot kann jeder gern haben aber irgendwann ist das maß leider voll......


----------



## Iaido (29. Januar 2009)

ohh schrieb:


> ich selbst spiele auch einen magier als main raide auch ab un ann aber mache mehr arena,
> das dumme ist als reiner dd wird man immer in eine bestimmte skillung gezwungen -also wenn ich raiden will brauch ich die skillung un inder arena eina andere
> als schamane kann ich mit jedem skillbaum pve betreiben und auch arena spielen



sry aber das stimmt einfach nicht!!!!! auch die hybriden haben in jedem einzelenen baum eine spezielle pvp-skillung die sie brauchen um arena zu machen.


ich sag daszu nur, als ich nach einem 1/4-jahr pause wieder zu wow kam (kurz vor WotlK), war das erste was ich dachte als ich mir die neuen Skillbäume angeschaut habe: oha, jetzt können alle alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie find ich es total komisch, dass z.bsp. ein schurke AoE macht. wow ist halt nicht mehr das was es am anfang war. es hat sich halt weiterentwickelt.... ob zum guten oder zum schlechten ist geschmacksache. 
ich persönlich finde wow-classic am besten gelungen, aber ich spiele immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und werde bestimmt noch eine ganze weile weiter wow zocken.


----------



## Sibanti (29. Januar 2009)

Die Diskussionen über Schadensoutput gehen einem langsam auf den Senkel. 
Dabei gibt es nur ein Problem -> Recount oder ähnliche Addons. Spiel alle ohne dieses Ding, schaltet die Schadensanzeige aus, und alles ist in Butter. 
Viele schimpfen über Nervs und spielen trotzdem weiter. Nochmehr meckern über die Spieler die angeblich nicht spielen können, weil sie  0.0001 Prozent weniger Schaden als Andere machen und antisozial sind. Die meisten jammern, früher war alles besser. Keiner ist wirklich zufrieden und drückt doch die 13 Euronen im Monat ab. Warum???  Weil es Spass macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ähm, wie kann ein Spiel Spass machen, wenn man damit nicht zufrieden ist?  Aufhören währe die einzige konsequente Massnahme.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Sibanti! Super gzgz, nix durchgelesen aber irgendwas sinnloses spammen!
Wir sind schon länger vonder Dmg Warte weg, es geht darum das supporter die genauso dmg machen halt besser sind
als ein reiner dd der keinen support bietet.
Und auf die nachteile ausserhalb des "wo bin ich im Pimmelmeter???" wie pvp etc..


----------



## moorhuhnxx (29. Januar 2009)

du beschwerst dich darüber das blizz balance fehler behebt und deine klasse nicht mehr imba ist?
nein nein ich hab dich schon verstanden, doch du musst zugeben das deine argumentation falsch ist...
Auch ich finde es schade das blizz mehr und mehr nen eineheitsbrei macht, alle können alles. Dadurch entsehen nicht nur weitere Balance fehler, die jetzt osgar noch gravierender sind, nein es geht auch der besondere flair von einzenen Klassen verloren.

Aber WAYNE, WoW ist immer noch mit (wenn nicht sogar) das beste MMO das es atm auf dem markt gibt.


----------



## Secretraven (29. Januar 2009)

meiner Meinung nach ist ein Shami nicht gleich ein Hybrid.

Er hat Skillungen wo er Dmg machen *kann* und *soll*, also darf er auch ein  DD sein. 

Ist doch nur fair oda ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

Avalonier schrieb:


> Hier scheinen ja viele der Meinung zu sein das mit dem Magier alles IO sei wie kommt es dann aber das die Anzahl der mainchars in Form des Magiers zurückgehen. Pre WOTL wurden große Gilden mit Magierbewerbungen tot geschmissen. Jetzt sind es DK's Jäger und Krieger, aber en Magier zu finden der aktiv mit dem Mage als main mitraiden will....
> 
> Da sollte man ma drüber nachdenken
> 
> ...



Du sagst es doch selber wieso die mages weg sind..WotLk brachte uns den DK!
Jeder 2te spielt nun sowas als twink oder main und sehr viele Mages die ich kenne machen dies als main weil sie dachten da finden sie direkt nen raid für..
Und was ist nun? Sie twinken wieder Mage und haben aufn Dk grad so mal nen Randomraid..
mage ist wohl die klasse die derzeit oft gebraucht wird aber von den guten als zu schwach empfunden wird obwohl wir im vergleich zu BC eindeutig mehr und effektiver Damage raushauen.

Aber der verlust von sovielen stört die Mages die der klasse treu bleiben nicht..Raidangebote in mengen was will man mehr..


----------



## Assor (29. Januar 2009)

Mages haben sehr gute chance im PvP, zumindestens in der Arena - man muss sie nur spielen können und nicht um einen DK rumhüpfen und zwischendurch mal Arcan Barage casten und seinen Instant Pyro reinhauen ...
Im PvE wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von der Klasse hat, machen sie verdammt viel Schaden und bomben ist nicht sowieso nichts weiter als die Recountverlängerung.


----------



## Felìcìtaz (29. Januar 2009)

tja, nehmt nen draenei, der hat die gabe der naaru... klappt immer!^^

aber mal im ernst, bin dd´ler und mach schaden... das ist die hauptsache...egal ob 13k oder14k^^

man ist in nem raid ja nicht der einzige der schaden macht! und an nem mage komm ich nicht vorbei!

viel mehr nervt mich mein mann! der ist tank, wird aber nicht mitgenommen in gute inis, weil ihm das equipt fehlt, aus eben diesen^^
das find ich sch..., ich muss mir nämlich das gezicke dann anhören^^
dabei ist er schon schmied, aber bei den sachen fehlt dann die verteidigung! hat da mal jemand nen tip?????


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn er einigermaßen blaues eq hat und das mit dem craftbaren z.B. den Getemperte Titanstahltreter den Getemperter Titanstahlhelm und dem Titanschildwall dann ist er zumindest für die ersten leichten hero inis gewappnet! Dort dann Marken und Ruf sammeln und das eq ergänzen! 

sry das war OT!


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Felìcìtaz schrieb:


> tja, nehmt nen draenei, der hat die gabe der naaru... klappt immer!^^
> 
> aber mal im ernst, bin dd´ler und mach schaden... das ist die hauptsache...egal ob 13k oder14k^^
> 
> ...



Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er soll die 70er Inis abfarmen, für je 100 Marken sich ein paar der alten Teile holen,
die haben fast genauso viel Deff wie die Wotlk Teile^^
Sind klar nicht so gut wie die, aber man kann auf jedenfall ohne viel aufwand mal schnell 2-4 Teile 
da farmen um wenigtens das Grundequip zu haben.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Secretraven schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach ist ein Shami nicht gleich ein Hybrid.
> 
> Er hat Skillungen wo er Dmg machen *kann* und *soll*, also darf er auch ein  DD sein.
> 
> ...



Auch ne Einstellung =)
Wenn jemand Zaubern, Heilen und Nahlkampf kann ist er eindeutig ein hybrid oder ;?)
Der Verstärker kriegt ja Waffe des Maelstrom (kp wies genau heißt) und kann sich oder andere damit 
im Kampf bei 5 Aufladungen entspannt instant hochheilen.
Kriegt angriffskraft auf Heilboni, also mehr Hybrid geht ja wohl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Elementar sowieso, Casten oder Healen ist seit dem Zaubermachbomus ja eh das gleiche.

Also nix fair oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geiler Dmg mit super instant heals!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (29. Januar 2009)

*Die Lösung:* Von jeder Klasse einen auf 80 haben. Dann kann man nach jedem Patch die IMBA-KLASSE spielen gegen die keine andere eine Chance hat, und sobald die dann wieder geändert wird weil mal wieder der Heulpost Zähler auf 1 Million steht, einfach aus seinem Pool auf die neue IMBA Klasse wechseln. Aber das wichtigste. Wenn man selbst die Imba Klasse spielt, bitte immer andere Leute mit "l2p" zuflamen und trotzdem heulen dass man schon wieder generft wurde.....


----------



## ArinaNetherSturm (29. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Porten kann ich nur das "kostenlose" für jeden verfügbare neue Portwerkzeug empfehlen. Und das können alle tragen, nicht nur Mages ;-) (Und die Sorgen unserer Mages sind vorbei)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44935
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40586
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44934


----------



## SyntaXKilla (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Auch ne Einstellung =)
> Wenn jemand Zaubern, Heilen und Nahlkampf kann ist er eindeutig ein hybrid oder ;?)
> Der Verstärker kriegt ja Waffe des Maelstrom (kp wies genau heißt) und kann sich oder andere damit
> im Kampf bei 5 Aufladungen entspannt instant hochheilen.
> ...


kann dir nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nix fair -.-


Mal ne Frage an die ganzen Hybrid-Spieler, die hier ihre Klasse verteidigen:
Was würdet ihr sagen, wenn ihr genauso gut Schaden raushaun / heilen / tanken könnt wenn ein Tree komplett spezialisiert ist wie die "Ursprungsklasse",
dafür aber alle anderen kategorischen (gibts das Wort? o.O) Fähigkeiten verlieren würdet?
Also bei spec auf heal, kein (kaum) dmg, weniger hp und kann nur Stoff tragen,
specc auf Tank hingegen macht ziemlich wenig dmg, aber hält viel mehr aus... etc?

deal?


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1422306' date='29.01.2009, 14:21']
> *Die Lösung:* Von jeder Klasse einen auf 80 haben. Dann kann man nach jedem Patch die IMBA-KLASSE spielen gegen die keine andere eine Chance hat, und sobald die dann wieder geändert wird weil mal wieder der Heulpost Zähler auf 1 Million steht, einfach aus seinem Pool auf die neue IMBA Klasse wechseln. Aber das wichtigste. Wenn man selbst die Imba Klasse spielt, bitte immer andere Leute mit "l2p" zuflamen und trotzdem heulen dass man schon wieder generft wurde.....





HRHR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign


----------



## Dranay (29. Januar 2009)

Ich kann den Threadersteller ganz gut verstehen.

Meiner Meinung nach, haben einige Klassen einen großen Vorteil und andere wiederrum nicht, aber auch keinen wirklich guten Ausgleich.

Nehmen wir mal den Paladin als Beispiel:

Was kann der Beste denn? 

Er trägt Platte, kann sich heilen, kann sich soweit ich weiß alle 20 Minuten komplett vollheilen, hat eine Bubble, kann einen stunnen und teilt noch ganz gut Schaden aus. Von den Buffs muss ich denke ich nicht anfangen.

Schamanen:

Tragen schwere Rüstung, können sich heilen, wiederbelben, sich selbst wieder beleben, umfangreich supporten durch Buffs/Totems und der Schaden ist oftmals auch ziemlich hoch.


Dem gegenüber stellen wir dann doch mal den Priester:

Trägt Stoff, hat wenig HP, zwar viele Buffs und einen starken Heal, aber vom Schaden her?


Oder gehen wir doch mal zum Todesritter:

Sicherlich ist der DK ziemlich stark, hat einen guten Selbstheal (sofern geskillt), trägt Platte, hat DoTs und macht einen ganz guten Schaden.

Doch was passiert? Man nerft ihn, in dem man seine hohen Rüstwert runterschaubt bzw. die Buffs, die bei ihm den Schaden vermindern.

Ist ja auch ganz ok, sage ich nix dagegen.


Aber ich denke, wenn man sich meinen Betrag durchliest, wir man feststellen, dass unabhänig vom spielerischen Talent etc. einige Punkt doch schlecht verteilt sind.

Ein Paladin hat wie gesagt eine Plattenrüstung und kann sich heilen wie ein Prister + Stunn + Bubble. Ähm ok...
Ein DK kann eigentlich soviel Rüstung haben wie er möchte (vorallem, da die Buffs weitaus kürzer wirken, als dem Paladin sein Mana anhält), aber davon hat er nicht, wenn er im Stunnlock ist und selbst nichts austeilen kann.

Hat man dann endlich einen Paladin soweit, dass er down gehen müsste, dann heilt sich dieser einfach wieder voll bzw. kickt seine Bubble an und heilt sich dann.

Ok, werden einige jetzt sagen "Hey, der DK kann sich doch auch heilen und Pots fressen". Das ja schon, aber die Runenheilung frisst Runen, die man ja schon verbrät um Schaden zu machen und Pots haben auch eine nette Abklingzeit.

Wer jetzt meint "Ja aber der Paladin geht doch auch mal OOM", der liegt da wohl etwas falsch. Mit genug MP5 und sonstigem Manareg (und da macht man noch genug Schaden), ist es doch ziemlich schwer für einen Paladin oom zu gehen.


Dann ziehen wir doch noch den Priester mit ins Spiel.

Die armen Schweine tragen nur eine Stoffrüstung (zum Vergleich, ein Paladin hat Platte und so extremst Schutz vor Schaden). Sicherlich gehen Priester mit MP5 etc. auch nicht wirklich oom, aber da bleibt ja noch die Tatsache, dass Priester nicht wirklich viel DMG ziehen. Womit denn auch? Sie ham ja nur nen Stecken, der eigentlich nur für Stats da ist (zum Vergleich, der Paladin kann ne ordentliche Waffe tragen). Dann wiederrum, können Priester nichtmal einen Schild tragen.


So ziemlich das Selbe ist es dann auch, wenn man das Ganze noch mit einem Schamanen vergleichen würde.

Ich will nicht rumheulen oder sontiges, ich frage mich nur, wo da eigentlich der Sinn drin steckt und ob nicht einige Klassen etwas zuviel Schnickschnack haben und andere wiederrum zu kurz gekommen sind.


Weiterhin fände ich es sehr schön, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon erwähnte, wenn WoW weg von diesen ganzen Hybridklassen kommen würde.

Man macht ja eine Klasse, damit sie sich von Andern unterscheidet, sonst können wir den ganzen Mist auch lassen, nur eine Klasse einführen und alle Skills/Fähigkeiten der Andern in diese einbauen. Das Ganze wird dann nur druch einen Mangel an Skillpunkten gebremst.


----------



## Ciquo (29. Januar 2009)

Grinzalot schrieb:


> selbst der geprügelte BM (und ja der nerv war meiner Meinung nach berechtigt da Sie nur noch Salve gespammt haben) machen gut Schaden. Die Eles hatten den Buff wirklich verdient.



stimmt damit sie nicht mehr salve spammen ( der salve(!) nerv war wirklich gerechtfertigt) reduziert man dann auch noch den single target dmg übers pet und steady um gute 15%. und nun denk mal drüber nach...


und der bm macht keinen guten schaden mehr, zumindest nicht im vergleich zu sv oder auch mm.
ich habe sehr ungerne auf sv umgeskillt weil ich eigentlich mit meinem begleiter kämpfen will und ihn nicht nach dem tot den halben kampf rumliegen lassen möchte. allerdings macht der sv postpatch eindeutig mehr schaden, wenn er richtig gespielt wird. und nein, ich habe nicht umgeskillt um im penismeter ganz oben zu sein, sondern um mehr schaden für den raid rauszuholen. 

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Evil_Mike (29. Januar 2009)

Mimimi ich hab mir einen char erstellt der trotz 3 skillungen nur dmg machen kann, andere haben sich vorher überlegt dass sie flexibler sein wollen und können jetzt auch noch heilen oder tanken. *cry*

Bin dafür dass nur die REINEN DDS (omg das schmerzt sowas zu schreiben) wirklich schaden machen können, dann nehmen wir in die 25er inis 3 warris (der einzig wahre tank) 5 priester (der einzig wahre heiler) und 17 magier (der dd ders am meisten verdient hat imbar0xx0rdämäätsch zu machen) mit.

das bringt zusätzlich den vorteil dass die warris nach 2 IDs voll equippt sind und sich 20 caster um die gleichen sachen prügeln.

wozu hat blizz auch mehr als 3 klassen eingeführt? tank-heal-dd mehr brauchts doch nicht, am besten alle mit genau einer fähigkeit dass es ja nicht zu schwer wird und man seine klasse vielleicht etwas beherrschen muss.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Januar 2009)

> Ich behaupte mal, dass meine seine Klasse nach dem Handling und Vorlieben aussuchen sollte und nicht guckt ob der nun imba roxxor dmg macht. Dein Mage soll dir vom Spielverhalten Spaß machen. Ob du nun erster zweiter oder fünfter im Penismeter bist ist doch vollkommen egal.



Mehr gibs dazu nich zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtremchen (29. Januar 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Dem gegenüber stellen wir dann doch mal den Priester:
> 
> Trägt Stoff, hat wenig HP, zwar viele Buffs und einen starken Heal, aber vom Schaden her?



Einspruch der Shadow macht sogar tierischen Schaden!!!
Musst ihn nur spielen können. Können uns ja gerne mal treffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (29. Januar 2009)

Der TE hat natürlich in allen Punkten recht, aber er hat eins vergessen. Magier sind immer noch die einzigsten die Wasser herbei zaubern können (Tischlein), das macht sie somit doch unverzichtbar für jeden Raid!


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich schon höhre, die Hybriden sind immer so viel toller. Ein heilpaladin der aggro zieht liegt nahezu genauso schnell tot im Dreck wie ein Priester. 
Ähnliches beim Schamie der ja auch DDler sein kann. Die Rüstungsklasse  spielt doch eher selten eine rolle. Es hilft nicht gegen zauber und ohne entsprechende Ausweich, blockwertung ect. ist das alles nicht viel Wert. 
Wenn man seinen magier spielt um der dickere DDler zu sein ist das die falsche Intention. Der Spielstil sollte Spaß machen. 
Und immer dieses argument der besseren buffs. Ja ich brauch nur einen Mage für Int und Kekse, aber ich brauch auch nur einen Druiden und das ist, oh wunder nen Hybrid. Wenn ich schon den Bär habe brauche ih zwecks Pfötchen keine Eule oder keinen baum mehr. 
Wenn ich einen, maximal zwei schamies habe brauch ich keinen weiteren mehr, ich hab die nötigen buffs schon...
Wenn ich schon nen palatank oder heiler habe, komme ich auch wunderbar ohne vergelter aus. Habe dann genug Segen. 
Ich brauche wirklich am besten Jede Klasse einmal, evtl optional nen zweites mal. Das da irgendwer, irgendjemand einen platz wegnimmt liegt da nicht an der Klasse. 
Also sind die Vorrausetzungen so unterschiedlich nicht, daher dürfen hybriden gerne genausogut tanken/heilen und natürlich auch dmg machen wie andere auch.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (29. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...




Jetzt rate mal warum das so ist ? Ich möchte hier sicher nicht wieder das leidige Arena System bemühen aber wenn man Ehrlich ist genau deswegen werden nähren sich die Klassen in dem was sie können immer mehr an. SEit einführung der Arenen wurde Konsequent an den Klassen herumgeschraubt in BC war man da noch zurückhaltend von seiten der Entwickler, aber die nahmen dann die Gelegenheit war als das 2.Addon jetzt erschien und haben die Klassen "Ordentlich" verändert da mit es halt in Blizzards viel geliebtes Arena Konzept paßt. Sorry ich gehöre zu der Fraktion die der Meinung sind das Arena System gehört nicht in WoW rein und wie man sieht gehöre ich da keiner Minderheit an sondern inzwischen sehen es recht viele so wenn sich nur mal die vielen Posts im Blizzard Forum ansieht. Aber das ist ein  anderes Thema.

Nein aber es sit so das die Klassen von Schaden ausstoß und vom Handling sich nicht mehr viel unterscheiden, davon ab reichen 3-4 Aktions Knöpfe seit Wrath of the Lich King um sicher durchzukommen. Meiner Meinung nach wird WoW jetzt wirklich zum Fast Food für die Massen. Eventuell haben die Entwickler den Satz "Opium fürs Volk..." für sich etwas zu Wörtlich genommen.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon nen palatank oder heiler habe, komme ich auch wunderbar ohne vergelter aus. Habe dann genug Segen.


Segen kann man nie genug haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Evil_Mike schrieb:


> Mimimi ich hab mir einen char erstellt der trotz 3 skillungen nur dmg machen kann, andere haben sich vorher überlegt dass sie flexibler sein wollen und können jetzt auch noch heilen oder tanken. *cry*
> 
> Bin dafür dass nur die REINEN DDS (omg das schmerzt sowas zu schreiben) wirklich schaden machen können, dann nehmen wir in die 25er inis 3 warris (der einzig wahre tank) 5 priester (der einzig wahre heiler) und 17 magier (der dd ders am meisten verdient hat imbar0xx0rdämäätsch zu machen) mit.
> 
> ...



Blaaa danke für einen Sinnlospost..
Hast keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen oder ;?) 
Geht schon lange nicht mehr um raids alleine sondern ums ganze gameplay einer klasse,
also *pssst* keine 10.000 Mal geschriebenen Sachen spamen!
Wenn sich alle vorher überlegen welche Roxxor Klasse sie wollen gibts einfach keine mages mehr, wo ist denn dann darin der Sinn?
und unser Thrainan kennt auch nur ein Argument...
Sinn und Anliegen der hier vertretenen Stoffis ist doch nur das es KEINE Roxxor Klasse geben sollte,
und auch wenn manche meinen die Balance hätte es nie gegeben, war die Balance aber auch noch nie so beschissen wie jetzt.


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Blaaa danke für einen Sinnlospost..
> Hast keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen oder ;?)
> Geht schon lange nicht mehr um raids alleine sondern ums ganze gameplay einer klasse,
> also *pssst* keine 10.000 Mal geschriebenen Sachen spamen!
> ...


Eins mehr wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (29. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Eins mehr wie du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/kuss

Danke ^^ Das muss man definitiv nicht kommentieren =)


----------



## Thrainan (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> /kuss
> 
> Danke ^^ Das muss man definitiv nicht kommentieren =)


Ja sorry, ne ernsthafte Antwort konnte ich darauf einfach nicht geben.


----------



## amphytrion (29. Januar 2009)

Aimymage schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich spiele ich sehr gern Mage als Main in WoW. Dennoch gibt mir die letzte Zeit zu denken.
> 
> Als ich meinen Mage erstellt habe habe ich Vor und Nachteile abgewogen zu anderen Klassen und mich für Ihn Entschieden.
> 
> ...




Zu den von dir erwähnten Nachteilen:

Kann ich nachvollziehen - aus Sicht eines (fast) alles könnenden Schamanen. Mir fehlt nur AoE bei meinem Ele (und ja, das mir der allerliebste Char den ich hab) - und den wirds ja laut ghostcrawler auch noch geben  - irgendwann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber: ich mach trotzdem nicht mehr damage als unsere mages in den raids.auf vergleichbarem equip-stand sinds immernoch diejenigen, die die aggro ziehen und  - joa - darum aus den Latschen gehauen werden. (Selber schuld, wenn man net aufs Omen glotzt.) und diejenigen, die mit HM's zusammen die Top-Plätze im Penismeter einnehmen.

Aber wie schon viele vor mir schrieben:

Ärger dich nicht!
Änderungen an den Klassen wirds immer geben - ebenso das Geheule wenn sich dadurch "Machtverhältnisse" im Penismeter ändern.
Ich bin glücklich dass der Schami auch wieder mal ne Sternstunde hat -wer weiß wie lange.
Und ums mal überspitzt zu sschreiben:
Also übe dich in Geduld, schön im übernächsten Patch landet der Mage vielleicht 55.000 kritsch Treffer und der Schami geht auf dem Zahnfleisch, der Priest hustet net mal mehr n Lvl 80 mob um und der Pala hat die Klassenfähigkeit "Göttlichkeit - Steigert alle Werte um 8000"^^
Dass Blizz zu vielem fähig is, wissen wir alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (29. Januar 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Dem gegenüber stellen wir dann doch mal den Priester:
> 
> Trägt Stoff, hat wenig HP, zwar viele Buffs und einen starken Heal, aber vom Schaden her?






Xtremchen schrieb:


> Einspruch der Shadow macht sogar tierischen Schaden!!!
> Musst ihn nur spielen können. Können uns ja gerne mal treffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben! Ich hab nebenher kein Recount mitlaufen (nicht sichtbar), aber als der Shadow beim Obsiraid nen Disc hatte, meinte plötzlich der Tank... na super... unser DD Nummer 1 auch noch... Kurzer Blick genügt - 2600 DPS 34% vom Schaden oO

Als ich noch Shadow war, hab ich auch immer ganz vorne gelegen. Und ne Menge buffs haben wir? oO ich hab nur nen geskillten Audauerbuff und mein Inneres Feuer dass auch nur für mich den Schaden erhöht...


----------



## Mephion (29. Januar 2009)

*hust* Schattenresibuff?


----------



## Evil_Mike (29. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Blaaa danke für einen Sinnlospost..
> Hast keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen oder ;?)
> Geht schon lange nicht mehr um raids alleine sondern ums ganze gameplay einer klasse,
> also *pssst* keine 10.000 Mal geschriebenen Sachen spamen!
> ...



also um ehrlich zu sein hab ich mir den ganzen heul-thread durchgelesen, ändern tut sich durch das weinen auch nix, meine güte normalerweise sag ich zu sowas "nimms wie ein mann" auch wenn die zielgruppe hier bisschen verfehlt is denke ich mal...
es geht rauf und runter, ich hab noch nie nen mage gespielt weil ich einfach ne klasse brauch die nicht nur eine rolle haben kann. ganz einfach deswegen weil ich keinen bock hab stundenlang im lfg rumzuspammen "dd lfg irgend eine hero ini (egal welche hauptsache mal reinkommen)"
wenn ich mir das ach so tolle noob-meter bei gelegenheit anschaue liegt bei uns im raid ein mage auf platz 2 ein anderer auf platz 18, bei gleichem equip... aber man kann schon alles auf blizz schieben.

und bezüglich deines kommentars ums gameplay, wo steht geschrieben dass es "reine" dd klassen gibt und dass die "hybriden" weniger schaden machen dürfen? weil doch einige beiträge hier darauf abzielen dass plötzlich hybriden in einer dd-skillung genausoviel schaden machen und damit am ego mancher leute kratzen die ihre vormacht (in einer kleinen unwichtigen STATISTIK) gefährdet sehen...


----------



## Fumacilla (29. Januar 2009)

Mephion schrieb:


> *hust* Schattenresibuff?



aaach... den benutz ich ja eh kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## disco_0711 (29. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr euren Charakter spielen könnt, werdet Ihr in jedem Raid ein gern gesehener Gast sein, egal welche Rasse, Klasse ihr spielt. Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung in wotlk. 

Jeder Char. hat seine Vor- und Nachteile, seid froh das es so eine schöne Auswahl gibt, und nicht nur ein Standartcharakter. Falls Euch Euer Charakter kein Spass mehr macht, testet doch einfach mal einen dieser "ÜBER-HYBRIDKLASSEN" von denen Ihr hier immer schreibt. Vielleicht machen die Euch mehr Spass als Ihr denkt. 

in diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag 

p.s. ich spiele Schurkin aus Überzeugung


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Januar 2009)

Und was lernen wir daraus? Zuviel WoW verdirbt den Charakter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich auch 4 Jahre mage aus überzeugung, jeden nerv miterlebt und gedacht wayne.. irgendwann IRGENDWANN sind wir auch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..... und seid sunwell hab ihc kein bock mehr  auf den Magier... warum? Weil ich das was die da machen dieses hin und her mit dem Magier... nicht mehr sehen konnte.... mir ist der spaß am magier vergangen -.-*.. vieleicht kommt er ja mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Wie ich sehe gibt es immer noch eifrige Diskusionen über Klassen so imba sind das sie alleine einen ganzen Pulk weg räumen und andere die nur wenn die den Pulk schon sehn umfallen!

Ob PvP oder PvE ist da gerade egal das Ergebnis was ihr sucht heißt Team!

Es gibt supportklassen es gibt assistklassen und und und und genau da liegt das geheimnis,ihr sollt nicht alleine Gamen sondern im Team darauf ist fast jedes Mmoprg ausgelegt( man achte bitte auf fast jedes) es gibt mitlerweile ja Games wo man solloinstancen mit hineingebracht hat. Die erfüllen aber auch einen anderen sinn. 


Wenn mir ein char nicht mehr gefällt wird er ersetzt (oder das ganze Game),so einfach ist das!


Es ist und bleibt ja nur ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S: was ich nicht mehr lesen kann ist (aber die ganze arbeit die ich da rein gesteckt habe) BITTE? Arbeit? realist bleiben

in diesem sinne gehe ich mich jetzt freizeitlich vergnügen bei einer schönen Runde SCHACH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itamu (29. Januar 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie ich sehe gibt es immer noch eifrige Diskusionen über Klassen so imba sind das sie alleine einen ganzen Pulk weg räumen und andere die nur wenn die den Pulk schon sehn umfallen!
> 
> Ob PvP oder PvE ist da gerade egal das Ergebnis was ihr sucht heißt Team!
> ...



4jahre mage spielen.... und ihn dahin zubringen wo ich ihn habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war harte arbeit die sehr sehr viel spaß gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Sicher ist es arbeit seinen char auszurüsten mit ihm zu zocken, den längst haben viele denn sinn des spieles vergessen... =) Spaß zu haben meine fresse ich hatte mit einer 10 naxx random selbst beim wipen fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUH endeffekt keal und saphi standen nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erste mal drin war lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber keine  arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (29. Januar 2009)

Xtremchen schrieb:


> Einspruch der Shadow macht sogar tierischen Schaden!!!
> Musst ihn nur spielen können. Können uns ja gerne mal treffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das stimmt schon, mein Fehler. Aber es ist dennoch Tatsache, dass ein Priester nur eine Stoffrüstung trägt und ein Paladin mit ähnlichem Schaden (+ -), hat eine dicke Plattenrüstung an. Bitte wo ist da eine Logik?
Ich finde, dass Klassen die sich heilen können in diesem Ausmaß bzw. abhänig der Stärke des Heals, keine Platte tragen können sollten bzw. schwere Rüstung.
Da wäre es eigentlich besser, wenn man es so ändert, dass wenn man auf Healpala skillt, man dann auch nur noch maximal Leder oder weniger tagen kann und als Tank dann Platte bzw. dass man die Stärke des Heals auf nicht-heiler-skillung einfach drastisch senkt.




Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon höhre, die Hybriden sind immer so viel toller. Ein heilpaladin der aggro zieht liegt nahezu genauso schnell tot im Dreck wie ein Priester.
> Ähnliches beim Schamie der ja auch DDler sein kann. Die Rüstungsklasse  spielt doch eher selten eine rolle. Es hilft nicht gegen zauber und ohne entsprechende Ausweich, blockwertung ect. ist das alles nicht viel Wert.
> Wenn man seinen magier spielt um der dickere DDler zu sein ist das die falsche Intention. Der Spielstil sollte Spaß machen.
> Und immer dieses argument der besseren buffs. Ja ich brauch nur einen Mage für Int und Kekse, aber ich brauch auch nur einen Druiden und das ist, oh wunder nen Hybrid. Wenn ich schon den Bär habe brauche ih zwecks Pfötchen keine Eule oder keinen baum mehr.
> ...



Es geht mir in meinem Beitrag weniger um den Raid, sondern vielmehr ums PvP.

Im Raid ist nicht wirklich wichtig, ob ein Priester nun Stoff oder Platte trägt, da sind meist eh genügend Heiler da und es gleicht sich wieder aus, aber im PvP ist man nunmal auf sich allein gestellt sozusagen und da liegt man mit Stoff definitv zu schnell im Dreck - also im Vergleich der Fähigkeiten und der Rüstung.


----------



## OMGlooool (29. Januar 2009)

also zum TE: OOOOOOMG! es kommt auf dein equipment und auf deine skillung und auf dein spielkönnen an. Wenn da ein schami oder ein dudu vorbeikommt und mehr schaden macht als du dann ist er einfach BESSER. Und wenn du auf lvl 70 mehr schaden gemacht hast als andere Klassen, dann lag es wohl eher daran, dass du T6-equip hast oder sowas. Das hat aber jetzt garnichts mehr zu sagen du hast nurnoch Durchschnittsequip! Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Liberiana (29. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten auch Hybrid Klassen fast soviel Schaden machen wie ein Mage / Hexer / Schurke / Jäger.... 
Denn, dass Klassen nur Aufgrund ihrer Buffs mitgenommen werden find ich Persönlich mist...
Neulich Archavon 25er (23 / 25)

[xxxxx]So, was suchen wir noch
[yyy]Ich hätt nen Ele-Shamy
[xxxxx]Keine Shamis, hol lieber nen Mage, macht mehr dmg
[yyy]Dann haben wir aber kein hero...
[xxxxx]stimmt, hast a

Solche Gespräche sagen eigentlich schon alles aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (30. Januar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> [...]
> Und immer dieses argument der besseren buffs. Ja ich brauch nur einen Mage für Int und Kekse, aber ich brauch auch nur einen Druiden und das ist, oh wunder nen Hybrid. Wenn ich schon den Bär habe brauche ih zwecks Pfötchen keine Eule oder keinen baum mehr.
> [...]



Zwecks MdW brauch man keinen zweiten Druiden stimmt, aber die Eule bringt noch 3% Trefferwertung mit, wenn geskilled, und eine Aura welche die krit. Chance um 5% erhöht. Das Heilbäumchen bringt auch noch eine nette Aura mit sich und das Bärchen auch. 3x Druide und jedesmal eine andere Aura.
3x Pala = 3 verschiedene Segensbuffs und 3 verschiedene Auren
3x Magier gibt noch immer nur ein Tisch und einen Intbuff

Jetzt mal sehr überspitzt dargestellt ^^

Wenn jetzt schon bald jede Klasse einen CC hat, beinahe schon jede Klasse AOE machen kann, dann wirds Zeit, dass die Magier im Gegenzug auch mal das erhalten, was andere Klassen schon lange haben wie eben zb eine Aura. Fair wäre es zumindest. Man kann einer Klasse nicht, bisher einzigartige Fähigkeiten, wegnehmen um sie anderen Klassen ebenfalls zu geben, ohne im Gegenzug was zurückgeben. 

Nur wegen einem Tisch würd ich nicht auf Klassen verzichten die mir mehr passiven Support oder Buffs bieten als jetzt der Magier selbst. Vom Schaden her unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht mehr wirklich, also zählt dann nur noch der effektive Nutzen die eine Klasse dem Raid bietet und da bieten Buffs, Auren, passive Fähigkeiten eben doch mehr als 5 Gold gespart durch den Tisch. 

Oder wäre es so schlimm wenn die Magier jetzt auch eine Aura erhalten würden wie beinahe jede Klasse sie mittlerweile hat?


----------



## Hazeldine (30. Januar 2009)

Mein Main ist Frostmage...und natürlich nervt es mich daß mittlerweile ehemalige Heilklassen mehr Schaden raushauen. Aber ich denke daß jede Klasse meint sie wäre zu schwach gegenüber diversen anderen. 

Eins nur dazu: Jedesmal wenn ich mit meinen anderen Chars von Pontius nach Pilatus laufen, reiten oder fliegen muss....bin ich froh daß mein Mage sich porten kann....und nicht jedesmal nen lästigen Zeppelin nehmen, auf ein verdammtes Schiff warten oder zu einem Portal rennen muss....zumindestens so lange wie die AHs nur in den alten Haupstätten sind^^

...und wenn ich dran denke daß mein Jäger z.B. jedesmal zum Händler muss um was ess- oder trinkbares zu bekommen...

...und ohne Unsichtbarkeit wäre ich bestimmt nicht so leicht alleine als Hordler in Verließ nach SW gekommen!

ALSO: Lieber nicht selber heilen können ( oder nur mit der ensprechenden Glyphe ) aber dafür schneller von A nach B kommen!

P.S: Immerhin will Blizzard uns Stoffies mit einer ungeheuer wertvollen Neuerung beglücken....die Geschwindigkeit im Geisterzustand wird um 50% erhöht!!!!!


...und als Zusatz zum sog. Penismeter: Was störts euch wenn einer oder alle in der Gruppe mehr Schaden machen....Hauptsache der Boss ist down...eine Mannschaft braucht Spieler die andere unterstützen...egal wie stark...jeder halt so gut er kann...das Ergebnis zählt....sollen sich andere doch hinterher einen auf den Rang im Damagemeter pellen....das sind für mich Hirnis die den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden haben!


----------

